# Carbs are back..



## Jenny (Mar 17, 2003)

.. in my diet..

Yep.. that's right.. I'm going to start eating those evi little bastards again.. Not too many, just more than 30g a day..
And will mainly stay within good carbs, but some other fruits as well (orange, kiwi.. )..

Will do more cardio, at least 5 times a week.. There are a lot of ways to reach your fitness goals, and I will try to find my own..
This just feels so right...
I will have some lower-carb days, and I will mix things up a lot.. And I will have occational cheat days.. But not too often.. 

Weighttraining will be kept the same.. My split is:

Mon: Shoulders, Abs
Tues: off
Wed: Legs 
Thurs: off
Fri: Back, Biceps
Sat: Chest, Triceps
Sun: off

Cardio will vary.. But around 5-6 sessions per week. Will have one complete rest-day a week though..

Alright.. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 17, 2003)

Tuesday 18th of March:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolks
0.3 cup oatmeal
1 pear
8 almonds 

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 small apple
1 small clementine
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
broccoli
kesella

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 grapefruit
15 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
2 pcs ww bread
1 pear

Meal 6:
1/2 cup kesella ( High protein cheese, which doesn't taste like cheese.. Almost no fat or carbs.. Minimum lactose.. )
1/3 cup raspberries
1 apple

Totals:
1648cals
177g protein 45%
135g carbs 34%
37g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 60 min BodyStep


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey girl! I just posted in your old journal~ But wanted to tell you that I feel the same way about carbs & cardio!
GooD luck girl your gonna do great!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank's honey!  
Saw the post in my old journal.. Funny how we both looked at pics! 
Will check out your journal to get some more ideas of meals.. Variety is good.. 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2003)

Wedenesday 19/3

Meal 1:
2/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple
5 almonds

Meal 2:
2/3 cup kesella
1 big apple.. 
5 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
2 tbsp sourcream (low fat.. lol)
veggies
1/2 a small potatoe 

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 huge apple
5 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
3 ww crackers
1 kiwi
1/2 a grapefruit

Meal 6:
250 g kesella


Totals:
1735 cals
194g protein 47%
138g carbs 33%
36g fat 20%

Workouts:
*Weights: LEGS.. 
*Cardio: BodyCombat, this class kicks A*S!!  I was so sweaty and had so much fun!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 19, 2003)

I think this is a good move...IMHO....and if you're doing cardio....I can't see how it will prevent you from meeting your goals.  What I can see is becoming a more 'sane' persona that will think about food quite a bit less

Just MO.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you Fit Freak! 

I have felt like I've been on a constant eat/sleep and train watch.. Feeling like it has really lowered the quality of my life.. I'm in a place in my life where I need to and can have some fun, and this diet will make it easier for me to live it.. 
I've been obsessed with food and macros for several years, which I will probably continue being.. But now I'll at least be able to have some fruit with my friends..  

Thank you, appreciate your input!


----------



## tigress (Mar 19, 2003)

How very odd that I should check this journal, because I feel the same way. Looking back over old photos and videotapes a few weeks ago, I was thinking the exact same thing.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you Tigress! 
Are you still on the DP/W8 diet?

I remember reading your old journal several years ago on Musclemag..  Superbitch, right?  I remember finding it very inspirational! Just wanted to tell ya!


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2003)

Well damn...you sound happier already so thats always good 

What the hell is kesella? 

And I believe it was superb*tch, not bitch!


----------



## lina (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi NG!

I also wanted to let you know I feel the same way too about carbs and cardio.  The carbs keep me sane and feeling 'normal' and not always obscessing about foods.  It can really backfire with all this strict dieting, weighing and counting calories, etc.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Jen! Seems we all agree withya huh! Pictures can do a lot to a girl!! 

Your doing great, and I'm getting lots of ideas from you!
KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well damn...you sound happier already so thats always good
> 
> What the hell is kesella?
> ...



Yep, happier already! I love this!! 

Kesella.. I already explained it..  It's a dairy thing, with almost no lactose.. 100g have 75cals, 13g prot, 3.5g carbs, 1g fat.. I sort of use it as cottage cheese..  Mix with berries and apple/cinnamon/sweetner.. running out of all the stevia Lina bought me.. lol

Ohhhh, sorry, Superb*tch it is!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi NG!
> 
> I also wanted to let you know I feel the same way too about carbs and cardio.  The carbs keep me sane and feeling 'normal' and not always obscessing about foods.  It can really backfire with all this strict dieting, weighing and counting calories, etc.



Hey honey! 
Thank you! I feel so much better right now! Feels like I'm back to my own self.. But in a stronger, better way! 
I really enjoy my diet right now! 

Take care babe


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jen! Seems we all agree withya huh! Pictures can do a lot to a girl!!
> 
> Your doing great, and I'm getting lots of ideas from you!
> KEEP IT UP!



Hey honey!  Yah, I guess I wasn't the only one getting sick of no-carbing.. I can stick to this so much more.. Every day feels like a cheat day right now!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Jen! OMG I KNOW~ It does.. I have a better additude also ~ My husband says!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey hon!
I know, I think I have a better attitude too! Or it's just spring coming!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Thursday 20/3 2003

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
2/3 cup special K 
1 apple
1 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 cup sourmilk (low lactose thing.. typically swedish..)

Meal 2:
250g kesella
Made an ice-cream with apple, cinnamon and sweetner!! 

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
5 almonds
1 apple


----------



## tigress (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Thank you Tigress!
> Are you still on the DP/W8 diet?
> 
> I remember reading your old journal several years ago on Musclemag..  Superbitch, right?  I remember finding it very inspirational! Just wanted to tell ya!



Yep, that's me!  I haven't resigned from the DP/W8 plan, but have been taking a break while I get some health concerns ironed out. 

What's the weather like there? It's the first day of spring and it's freezing here!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Yep, that's me!  I haven't resigned from the DP/W8 plan, but have been taking a break while I get some health concerns ironed out.
> 
> What's the weather like there? It's the first day of spring and it's freezing here!



Thought it was you!  bartender, right? 
Yeah, I read about your thyroid probs..  Not fun at all..

The weather is real sunny here! Have been for weeks.. About 2-10 degrees celsius!  Spring is here!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Great to hear things are on the rise for ya NG!

I've said it many times before...it is very difficult to live a 'normal' life and be a peace while enjoying yourself when doinga very low carb diet.  

I think this type of diet is great for someone that has a date in mind to reach a goal such a competition or photo shoot but it is definately not...IMHO....a lifestyle diet that allows you to be 'yourself' and 'enjoy' life.

There is definately more to life than worrying if you can have an apple or thinking that if you have some extra rice or a banana you've given up on your diet.

Good choice...carbs in MODERATION....and things should only improve....sleep, attitude, personality, etc.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

I feel so much better already.. It's such a change.. And I'm still living healthy! Healthier I would actually say, since I don't fall into any binges on this diet.. :rolleys: I feel satisfied! 

If you're preparing for something special, then yes, low-carbing is fab! Exactly how I feel about it too!  And if I'll ever do a comp I'll probabaly go low-carb! 

I'm so enjoying all my fruit!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

I really need to rest today.. I don't feel like resting though..  I don't know where all of this energy is coming from!! can someone say carbs!! 
No, rest it is.. apart from a lil dance practise.. we're dancing at Davis Cup on the 4-6th April.. If all goes well..


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Right on.....go have an apple...better yet....mmmmmmmmm..maybe even some grapes, papaya, or mango 

Enojoy


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> or mango




You know, Mango`s used to be my all time favourite food in the world...then I hit 26 and suddenly I`m fucking alergic to them  lol


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Shitty....mango's are great.....what kind of reaction do you have to them?


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Shitty....mango's are great.....what kind of reaction do you have to them?



swollen face  and a big time rash all over....the first time I got it I ate 3 or 4 mango`s throughout the day and woke up the next morning and could hardly opne my left eye it was so swolen.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2003)

Mmm.. fruit.. 
Sorry to hear about your rash Kuso..   
I love mango.. delicious!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit, 1 pear

Meal 2:
apple
35g whey

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
sallad
1 potatoe

Meal 4:
250g kesella
apple

Meal 5:
5 oz fish (salmon, flounder, sea-food)
veggies
ww bread

Meal 6:
Cheat meal.. 

Workouts:
*SPUMP: consists of 35 min BodyPump and 35min spinning.. Lots of fun.. Haven't done BodyPump in years, not since Rob (ex) taught those classes.. Good with some change.. I almost died during biceps.. All those reps I'm not used to, it literally felt like it was going to blow!! What a pump!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 21, 2003)

NG...looks like you're enjoying your fruts

Just wishing you continued success...in the name of 'fitness, health, AND HAPPINESS


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> NG...looks like you're enjoying your fruts
> 
> Just wishing you continued success...in the name of 'fitness, health, AND HAPPINESS



Thank you babe!  Wish you the same!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
apple

Meal 2:
250g Kesella
pear
10 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & Bicep
*Cardio: 60 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2003)

Great Back Bicep workout today..  Felt so hot today.. lol.. Bought some new workout pants yesterday and I really like 'em..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 24, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
0.3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 apple
8 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 apple
12 almonds

Meal 4:
6whites, 1 yolk
2 ww bread slices
cottage cheese
3 almonds

Meal 5:
250g kesella
1 apple
10 grapes
5 almonds

Meal 6:
Cottage cheese
1 apple

Workouts:
*weights: Shoulders and abs
*Cardio: 60 min Step class


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 24, 2003)

N/P NG..... back at ya


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey girl! Everything looks great!
Congrats on the new pants!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank's FF and Stace! 
Not much time for posting right now.. just need to update meals and workouts..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

NO PROBLEM 
 I KNOW WHAT YA MEAN.. I AM SWAMPED!! 

TAKE CARE SWEETIE


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2003)

Tuesday 25th

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 pear, 2 tbsp cottage cheese
1 dl (about 0.32 cup) oatmeal

Meal 2:
250g kesella
sf ff chocolate pudding powder (thank's lina!! )
apple
5 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 grape
1 plum
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz lean beef
veggies
5 almonds
1 plum

Meal 5:
250g kesella
1 apple
7 almonds
1 pear

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grape, 1 pear
5 almonds

Workouts:
*Cardio: 60 min Spinning class.. 

Shit.. I'm eating shitloads of fruit.. probably should cut back just a little.. will have to check Fitday today.. will be back with totals..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2003)

Dang.. need to keep totals in better check tomorrow..
today's:
1883 cals
178g protein 39% (too low)
155g carbs 35% (bit too high)
53g fat 26% (pretty good..)


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (about 0.32cup) oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
8 almonds
broccoli, red pepper, brussel sprouts

Meal 4:
250g kesella
1 grapefruit
1/2 dl (um.. about 0.17 cup lol) Bran Flakes
15 almonds

Meal 5:
EAS Low carb bar 
apple, 1/2 orange

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp cottage cheese

Totals:
1620cals
199g protein  51%
98g carbs 25%
41g fat 24%

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs.. 
*Cardio: -BodyCombat class.. (I dunno how I'll be able to do it with these legs..  )
               -Dancepractise for Davis Cup


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2003)

Thursday 27th of March: 

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 2:
8 almonds
250g kesella
1 big apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
mixed sallad
1/2 tbsp dressing
1 slice ww bread

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 pear, 1/2 apple


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2003)

My legs and butt hurt today...  need to take a day off today.. will have dancepracrise though.. I wouldn't mind taking a cardio class, but I really should rest....


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 27, 2003)

1 Tbsp Cottage Cheese....lol.......what is this for.....??  Do you useit for flavor something?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 1 Tbsp Cottage Cheese....lol.......what is this for.....??  Do you useit for flavor something?



lol.. yeah.. for flavour.. have one with feta cheese and olives.. a nice little mix for my eggs..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

HEY JEN! Your meals look good!!  AND YUMMY TOO!

I HEAR Ya on the sore legs & but.. it hurts me to sit on the toliet today! Take a day off girl.. 

Take care! 
XOXO


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Meal 2:
> ...



You're welcome!

You just made regular pudding with it?

That kesella keeps popping up everywhere... sounds too good to be true... hi protein/low fat cheese... tastes good too?  I have to start looking for that and see how it tastes...

Jen, your meals looks delish!  Great balance too!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JEN! Your meals look good!!  AND YUMMY TOO!
> 
> I HEAR Ya on the sore legs & but.. it hurts me to sit on the toliet today! Take a day off girl..
> ...



Thank's babe!
How are ya?? I need to go check in your journal, I've been worried about you!! 

I took a day off, only dance practise.. 

Have a great weekend sugah! 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You're welcome!
> 
> You just made regular pudding with it?
> ...



Hey honey! Really glad to see you in here! 

No, mixed it with kesella!  was quite tasty!  Kesella is da' bomb!! I wish I could send you some, but it needs cooling.. Maybe there's a way to send it anyway.. will check it out..
It really almost is too good to be true, but it is! 
I mix it with fun light, a sugarfee lemonde consentrate.. right now I have a thing for the wild berry flavour.. tastes like a tasty, creamy youghurt that way..  And if I put it in the freezer it almost tastes like frozen yoghurt! 

I feel so good about my meal plan.. Had a big cheat meal last night.. and I just ate some candy with my breakfast..  not good, but I promise to be good all day now!  And I'm doing cardio too! lol

Take care sweety, and have a fab weekend! 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Update report!!! 

I feel great, my butt is shrinking!! My abs haven't looked so good in a long time. I'm enjoying my cardio and my CARBS!!  I'm almost fitting back into my old jeans too!!  Life is good.. 
Had a cheat meal last night.. and some left over candy this morning..  lol, I'll survive.. 

Bought some new CreatinPyruvate yesterday.. It's an all new swedish creation, I don't know if it's available in other places.. will go look for a link right now.. Maybe there's an english version for you not so multilingual people.. 
sorry, couldn't find it..  It is really interesting though and I think it will be a big hit!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Saturday 29th:

Meal 1:
250g kesella
1 cup bran flakes (cereals are only allowed on weekends )
1 pear
*Small cheat.. 

Meal 2:
250g kesella (yah, I need to eat other things too, I know.. lol)
1 grapefruit
1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1/4 apple

Meal 3:
35g whey
big apple

Meal 4:
1/2 cup pasta.. 
a swedish dish that I really cant translate.. lol.. Minced meat and a sort of sauce.. lol

Meal 5:
Apple
cheat.. 

so yeah, was a cheatday.. I think my body craved it.. I've been working it really hard this week.. I really need to up my fats.. will work on that this coming week.. I can feel a cold coming over me, but it hasn't really started.. have felt like this for weeks..
the corners of my eyes have been really sore.. this has happened  like 3 weekends in a row.. the skin gets a bit red and tender, and a tad swollen.. it doens't show much, it's just uncofortable.. I don't know why this happens.. 

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and Biceps
-Lat pulldowns, wide grip 4*8-10
-Lat pulldowns, close grip 4*8-10
-seated rows, 4*8-10

-Dumbell bicep curls 3*8-10
-Barbell bicep curls 3*8-10
-Bicepcurls in cable cross 1*15
-Back extensions 4*8-10

*Cardio:
-60 min spinning (GREAT class, I was soaked afterwards!! )
-Dance practise


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Feeling a bit weak right now.. just came over me.. think I need to eat some more before my spinningclass.. perhaps..

Have finally decided what to study at the university.. Either (this one is translated pretty bad lol) "Masters degree in health" or "Management in Sports and recreation".. 
I've applied, and will know in July (I think) if I'll be accepted or not..
If I do the health thing, I can still live in my home town, wich I'd perfer.. Since my Personal Training is starting to go really well, and I would like to have my friends and family near by (Rome is still in close memory..).. The Sports and recreation thing is in either Stockholm (about 600 kilometres away) or Orebro (pretty far away too)..
Feels good to finally know where I'm going!


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

Congrats on the shrinking butt and waist! Woohoo! 

Sounds like your future plans are coming together and things are falling in place.  You sound happy too.  Good luck on your Uni application.


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

NG!

Hey Baby! I thought I'd drop in again and say hello!

I had my ass handed to me in spinning on Wednesday and that Tuesday, I did Kickboxing and did very well!!!!

But then on Wednesday............  ughhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Congrats on the shrinking butt and waist! Woohoo!
> 
> Sounds like your future plans are coming together and things are falling in place.  You sound happy too.  Good luck on your Uni application.



Thank's babe!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> NG!
> 
> Hey Baby! I thought I'd drop in again and say hello!
> ...



Hey sweety! 

I know.. spinning usually makes your ass go away.. mine is! 
You seem to be upping the cardio! Am I right?

How's the band booking and things going? 

,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Sunday 30th of March (yikes, it's almost April!!!  Summer's coming!!  )

Meal 1 (after running):
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple, 1 pear
1dl (0.3 cup) oatmeal
1 tbsp sunflower seeds, 5 almonds

Meal 2:
4.5 oz lean pork
veggiething... (my mom took some veggies and put them in the owen..)
5 almonds

Meal 3:
EAS low carb bar

Meal 4:
10almonds
250g kesella
1/2 cup bran flakes (it's still weekend.. lol)
1 apple

Meal 5:
35g whey
1 grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 6:
3 whites, 2 yolk

Totals:
1833 cals
190g protein 43%
123g carbs 28%
59g fat 30%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 
-50 min non-stop running. Felt really good this morning!
-Dance practise.. about 1 hr


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey sweety!
> 
> I know.. spinning usually makes your ass go away.. mine is!
> ...




Hi Jen!

I think that class personally made everything temporarily go away!    I was a zombie walking out of her spin class!

Well, everything is going as planned!  I no longer bounce at that club anymore.  Thank God!

This week, I will be refocusing my gym goals and also going to school.

As for the band bookings, I am only actively seeking bookings and offering advisements to one band and guiding one management team for the bookings.

Also, I'm writing music (Lyrically and musically) commercially and in a month or so we'll be actively seeking two girls or an all girl band to perform these songs.  

It should be cool!  I'm such a kid!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Jen!
> 
> I think that class personally made everything temporarily go away!    I was a zombie walking out of her spin class!
> ...



Hey babe! 

I'm glad things are going well for ya! What are you studying? or are you just planning to go to school?

Wow, you're writing music? What kind of music? A girl band? Hey, can I join!  

So, when are you coming visiting me?? 

J


----------



## Eggs (Mar 30, 2003)

Yo NG, moved pages and didnt even tell me... how rude!  

Carbs are back huh?  I bet that feels good.  Anyways, I have to go get some sleep, talk to ya later.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yo NG, moved pages and didnt even tell me... how rude!
> 
> Carbs are back huh?  I bet that feels good.  Anyways, I have to go get some sleep, talk to ya later.



Sorry..  

Yup, I'm fuel up again.. 
Better send me a nice long PM when you wake up!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2003)

Monday 31st of March:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal
5 almonds, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 apple

Meal 2:
250 g kesella
apple
5 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz turkey breast
2/3 cup rice
sallad, 5 olives

Meal 4:
35g whey
5 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
5 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs:
-Shoulder presses 4*8
-Laterial raises 4*8
-Up right rows 4*8
-Machine laterial raises 3*8

-Ordinary crunch 4*8-10 (since I learned how to do this right, it totally hurts after 8 ones..lol)
-side oblique crunch 4*8-10
-Ab wheel

*cardio:
-30 min elleptical (high intensity)
-30 min stationary bike (low intensity)
-Active Dance practise


----------



## Eggs (Mar 31, 2003)

I really dont have a long PM in me... might in a week or so though.  Need some quality time in a chalet in Switz snuggling under a down comforter, ya know what I mean?

On the up side, I did much better on my exams than I thought considering the fact that it was a day afterwards and I couldnt even read the sentances without my mind wandering off.

I'll send ya a nice big PM soon   Whats up with you?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 31, 2003)

you don't?  ooh oooh.. can I come with you to Switz? Pick me, pick me!! 

I'm glad the exams went well! I know you can't have been very focused while studying..

Hey, you need to check out Davis Cup this weekend.. my danceteam will be dancing there and we will probably be on tv..


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey babe!
> 
> I'm glad things are going well for ya! What are you studying? or are you just planning to go to school?
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Dave!

I really hope the band will turn out great!  I'm sure it will, you managing it and all!  I'll promote them here in Sweden for ya!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Workouts yesterday:
*Weights: off
*Cardio: 
-60 min Spinning
-60 min dancepractise (pretty active for a dance practise! lol)


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Diet today 2nd of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32cup) oatmeal
1.5 tbsp sunflower seeds, 5 almonds

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 apple
8 almonds

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad

Meal 4:
1 apple 
(didn't have time to make a shake, only a 5 min break..)

Meal 5:
250g kesella
1 pear, 1 orange
1 slice ww bread
5 almonds

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 pear, 1 apple

Too many fruits I think.. but I oh so needed more fuel today.. These late night dance practises are killing me.. 

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
*Cardio: 
-Body Combat
-Dance practise


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

HEY JEN!!!

Have fun at the Daviscup this weekend.. I wish I could watch it on TV   ~~ Good Luck & Have fuN!!  

Take care dollface!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_



Strange??  I'm looking at this post and I see I physically at lost for words??

Was I edited by a moderator??

Anyhoo, in a nutshell, I really am enjoying the band calloboration and can't wait to get the band I want to create!  It should be exciting.  And it all fails then, hey, it was fun trying!

Oh yeah, I will DEFINITELY keep YOU updated and send you an demo's!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh yeah!  Hey Jenny!  I took dance class (hip hop aerobics) and it was awesome!  I wish I had more energy (I took it after my kickboxing class!)

I feel like such a kid sometimes!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Dave, that's because you ARE such a kid!  

I really hope the band will be a success!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JEN!!!
> 
> Have fun at the Daviscup this weekend.. I wish I could watch it on TV   ~~ Good Luck & Have fuN!!
> ...



Hey Stace! 

Yeah, we will probably have lots of fun.. I'm so Fuqin tired now though.. we've been having LATE dance-practises every night.. last night I came home at 11:30 PM.. and then I had to make me some food..  And my alarm rang at 06:00 AM this morgning.. I'm used to at LEAST 8 hours a night, so I'm really cranky right now.. 
I'm going to head for the coffee machine.. I need CAFFINE!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

So.. I'm beat.. I will update my meals for at least yesterday soon.. 
All this dance-thing is feeling a bit overwhealming right now.. but, I'll be fine.. 
We got our shoes, pom poms and tops yesterday.. Only the skirts left.. I'm so scared my butt will look huge in it..  lol.. 
I've been really bloated the last couple of days, much because of a slacking water intake.. will drink a whole river today and hope for the best.. 
We'll be going out partying with the Tennis crew on saturday night, after the most important game.. Will be really nice, I'm planning on getting me a rich tennis-player...    I'd love to be a "sports wife", I would live the good life..  Until the husband got injured and lost all his billions..  

Working at my dad's today.. kinda easy, nobody cares if I work much or not.. lol ..  I'm such a spoiled brat..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Thursday 3rd of April:

Meal 1:
35g whey ( I was out of eggs..  )
1 dl oatmeal (0.32 cup)
1.5 tbsp sunflrsds, 5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple

Meal 3:
chicken sallad


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

HEYA JEN! 
Wow Girl I bet you are tired!! Especially since you are use to at least 8 hours of sleep every night..  It sucks huh
I usually get 5 hours of sleep a night! yucK!

HEY GOOD LUCK FINDING A RICH TENNIS PLAYER!  
Your gonna do great, drink lots of water today.. and that should help get rid of the bloat, also do some yoga moves girl.. helps my adominal area.. when feeling bloated.. just my .02! 

Take care of yourself...hope you get some good rest soon honey!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok peeps.. I'm back.. 
Things have been a little hectic these last couple of weeks.. 

Davis Cup was a lot of fun!!  felt like a celebrity.. lol.. On TV and everything.. lol
The partying with the tenniscrew and players was the most fun though.. had a really good time.. No ring though  , I'd need some more time for that! 
Was really fun seeing the no 1 ranked, Leyton Hewitt in action, he was really good! 
Diet was bad all weekend, but not too bad.. didn't bring my own food, I wanted to eat in the VIP section with the others..

We got a lot of positive feedback and we got another offer to dance at another sports event in 3 weeks.. I'm kinda sick of all the practises, but when you're in the spotlight it's all worth it.. 
Diet has been good mon and tues and will continue being so!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2003)

Wednesday 9th of april:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal, w. 1tbsp sflw-seeds
1.5 pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 big apple
1 tbsp sflw-seeda

Meal 3:
35g whey
10 almonds

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken breast
cabbage, carrot

Meal 5:
250g kesella 
15 almonds
2 pears

workouts:
*Weights: LEGs.. oh my god! I really think the creatine is working cause I loaded some serious weight today! 
*cardio:
40min medium intensity biking
dance practise


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2003)

Thursday 10th of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1tbsp sunflower seeds
1.5 pear

Meal 2:
35g whey
1.5 pear
10 almonds
0.3 cup bran flakes

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
veggies (cabbage, red pepper)
1 pear 

Meal 4:
250g kesella
1tbsp sunflower seeds
1 pear (Omg, 5 pears in one day..lol)

Meal 5:
4oz white fish
1.5 tbsp sflw-seeds

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-45 min spinning class ..
-dance practise (what else is new..  )


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

heya girlie!  

Just saying hi and I've started anew journal but I'm already behind!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey sugah! 

I need to go check your journal out!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Thank you, honey!  Hey, now that with spinning, dance and kickboxing(maybe?), your butt and legs must be getting nice and shapely.

It's time to post some pics!  

How's the single life going???


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey babe!
Pics will come in May I think! 

Single life is going well..     naaah, I'm not being too bad, whatever that is.. lol
Actually met Rob this week.. we went for coffee (I actually had a chicken sallad.. lol).. I really felt that I made the right decision when I took the first step for our brake-up.. We would never be happy together and I honestly didn't get any "OMG, I want him back"-feelings at all.. Which REALLY surprised me!! I thought I would be all sad about it, but I WASN'T.. Felt really good, I'm SO back in buisiness!   
Summer's coming, the best time to be single.. I'm not getting in any relationship for a long time!! Unless as surtain hot, rich tennisplayer calls.. 
How are you doing on the single/relationship thing? Still have the same girl?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

GREAT TO HERE JENNY!!!! Your additude Sounds SOOO WONDERFUL!!!!  

Have a great weekend girl!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2003)

Heya NG, glad to hear that the Davis Cup went well... I know, still havent written that PM yet, been busy!  Yeah, excuses suck -

You know you're picked, when I get around to Switz one of these days I'll give ya a call   The weather is getting really nice here!  I rolled my jeans up, took my shirt off and washed my car out in my driveway today.  I actually did it just to taunt my neighbor, haha.  Er, not that I would do something like that... whatever.

Hrm, so no ring from the Davis huh?  Well, we'll just have to see how you can do the next time round.  I'm wondering if we could have an online bet on how long it takes you to hook up with a pro sports player, haha  Just playing of course.

Bed time for me!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey J! 

Yah, what's up with the PM!?!? 

Switzerland? Eggie, I really hope you're kidding.. you do know that I LIVE IN SWEDEN, right?? I don't get it, everyone's mixing these countries up (just ask David!!).. You've got a S and a W, and suddenly they're the same! you stupid Americans!  
A call would be nice though.. 

Nah, no ring.. lol.. I need to think out my plan of attack a lil better..  I'm thinking golfers, tennisplayers or maybe soccer.. 

Hope you had a great weekend.. I did.. lol.. too much fun this friday night though.. I usually NEVER drink much, nor getting drunk.. Didn't drink much this friday either, but my body musta been real tired or something, cause it just got to me.. I was a lil, uhm, too happy.. And I kinda don't remember all of it..  My friends said I made out with some guy(s)..  But of course they're lying!!   

PM, NOW!


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

Before you get too hard on poor old Egg,he was not saying that you were living in SWITZERLAND!!! 
...and you were picked to join him...
So, on you!!!
Hej Jenn!!! 
When are you going to AIM!!!?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

Always taking the guy's side..  Well, I hope you're right.. Or I'll have to come kick his ass!! 

Since I'm talking to ya on AIM right now, you need to stop that finger tapping..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

Sunday 13th of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunfl-seeds
1 apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 apple
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 5:
250g kesella
1 orange
1 tbsp snflw-seeds

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest, triceps.. Great workout!


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

K


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

Oh shit.. Dero, you're right.. I guess I need to start drinking a little less and sleep a little more..


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

...or sumething!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 13, 2003)

Pulllllleeeeaaaaaase NG, like I dont know the difference between you Swedes and the Swiss...   Umm, hello!  You deserve a kick in the butt.  Thanks for watching my back Dero 

Hrmph, well thats the last time I offer to meet up with you for some skiing in Verbier!  Yet somehow I feel like I'm loosing out when I say that   So I just wont... but I will say - Dont be a dork NG, of course I know that you're from Sweden... or was that Switzerland, I forget 

I had a good weekend... picnic by the river, lots of sun... life is good!  I hope your weekend was good.  How're those almonds treating you?     Okay, back to studying...


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

EGG,it's alright... It's safe to come out!!!!
 
She won't kick your ass!!!!

Dat was close!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Pulllllleeeeaaaaaase NG, like I dont know the difference between you Swedes and the Swiss... Umm, hello!  You deserve a kick in the butt.  Thanks for watching my back Dero
> 
> Hrmph, well thats the last time I offer to meet up with you for some skiing in Verbier!  Yet somehow I feel like I'm loosing out when I say that ..  So I just wont... but I will say - Dont be a dork NG, of course I know that you're from Sweden... or was that Switzerland, I forget
> ...



Well.. sorry..  

I still wanna go skiing!!  If I promise to give you a nice massage and back rub every night then??  Can I come, can I come??  

Aaah.. a pinic.. I need some of that here too.. weather is supposed to be real nice this week, 20 degress celsius on wednesday I heard!  
Am in a shop-oholic mode right now.. I've got a ton of new spring clothes.. I'm lucky to still live with my parents, or I'd be pretty broke.. 

And hey, I'm allowed to eat almonds now!!!  

Talk to ya later..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> EGG,it's alright... It's safe to come out!!!!



Err..  Dero.. watcha meaning?  
You came out of the closet??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

Monday 14th

Meal 1:
6 whites (or that might have been 7, I kinda lost count..  ), 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal (0.32 cup), 1 tbsp snflr-seeds
1 apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflw-seeds
1 small apple

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad (about 5 oz chicken)

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 big apple 
(forgot to bring a fat source.. )

Meal 5:
250g kesella
7 almonds
1 slice ww bread
1 orange, 1 grapefruit..
(too many carbs, my excuse is that I needed some extra vitamin C.. )


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2003)

I need a sneezing smilie.. I sneeze all the time today.. this cold really sucks!! I'm guessing I should rest from working out today, but I don't think I will.. As long as my throat isn't sore, I think I'll be alright..


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Err..  Dero.. watcha meaning?
> You came out of the closet??


No!!!!!!!!
I mean it's safe for Egg to come out in da open and you won't KICK HIS ASS!!!!!!!
Ya brute you!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No!!!!!!!!
> I mean it's safe for Egg to come out in da open and you won't KICK HIS ASS!!!!!!!
> Ya brute you!!!



Whateva'..


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Whateva'..


Oooooo,I got da big

W


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

hiya NG!!!  

TTYS!

D


----------



## Eggs (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> I still wanna go skiing!!  If I promise to give you a nice massage and back rub every night then??  Can I come, can I come??



Well, maybe if you ask nicely


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, maybe if you ask nicely



I thought I already did!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Tuesday 15th of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1/2 yolk
1 dl oatmeal (0.32 cup), 1 tbsp snflr-seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella 
1 tbsp sunflower seeds
2/3 small apple (the last third was all icky.. )

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad (about 5 oz chicken)

Meal 4: (after workout)
35g whey
8 almonds
1 apple, 1 kiwi

Meal 5:
250g kesella, 1tbsp snfl-seeds
1 grapefruit
8 almonds

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk

TOTALS:
1610 cals
194g protein 50%
99g carbs 26%
42g fat 24%

Need to up the cals a little tomorrow.. this is too little.. :/

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs! Great workout even though I had a cold..

-Shoulder presses, 4*8-10
-Lateral raises,4*8-10
-Up-right rows, 4*8-10
-Front raises, 4*8-10

-Crunch w. weight, 4*8-10 (ouch, when you do these right, you can soo feel it after 8 reps.. )
-Oblique cruunch, 4*8-10
-Leg raises (lotsa hip-flexor in this one .. don't really like it)

*Cardio:
- 30 min powerwalk
- Dancepractise
no itensive cardio today due to cold..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Prince changed my nickname to Jenny! Feels more personal and more like me!


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Can I come, can I come??



  With Eggs??    

So how`s things NG...er...Jen?

Actually, I must say I like this name much better. The last always let the mind wander a little too much. Especially with you sending me pix like the attached  LOL

Speaking of pix....did I hear somewhere some are coming in May?
 

Oh.....and don`t think I didn`t miss the fact there was no invite for me to go skiing  




( open at own risk )


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Quite a funny thing happened to me this morning.. Well, I was pissed at the time, but now, I think it was kinda funny..
Was fixing my oats this morning.. took the amount I was supposed to and were about to put it back in the cupboard.. Well, I was deadly tired, pretty bitchy (even my Dad told me..poor daddy..lol) from cold and PMS and not very cautious.. lol..
So, I was about to but the damn box of oatmeal on the  top shelf and it fell out of my hands.. And aaaaall over me, the kitchen floor and in the cupboard..  
Now this box is almost NEVER full, but today, of course it was..
I was so damn frustrated I almost started crying (picture Jenny jumping up and down, her face all red..lol).. I even had oatmeal in my ear and all under my shirt.. Well, some of it I put back in the box (not from my ear though..  ), some of it I just had to clean up.. at 06:00 AM.. 
Well, I'm proud to say that the kitchen is now (almost) oat-meal free, and my ears are unplugged again..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> With Eggs??
> 
> So how`s things NG...er...Jen?
> ...



LMAO!!!  KUSO!! 
That was so funny!
I don't have any panties like that..  
But that was really great!! You should have posted that one earlier, I could have had it as an avvy..  

Yep, me and Stace will post pics in May.. 

Well, you'll have to ask Eggs if you can come with us..   I wouldn't mind..


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I don't have any panties like that..
> But that was really great!! You should have posted that one earlier, I could have had it as an avvy..



Well, you know  Don`t let a small thing like that stop you......any panties will do  

That was a lesson for you Eggs....how to score panty pix without looking TOO MUCH like a perv  



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Well, you'll have to ask Eggs if you can come with us..   I wouldn't mind..



A much better idea would be to not TELL Eggs when we leave  

So, you sure sound well.....all going well PT`ing etc?


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I even had oatmeal in my ear and all under my shirt.. Well, some of it I put back in the box (not from my ear though..  ),



That means you did replace the stuff that went under your shirt eh?   I feel like some oatmeal now  

Would have been a funny site to see though. You should have taken a digi pic


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well, you know Don`t let a small thing like that stop you......any panties will do
> 
> That was a lesson for you Eggs....how to score panty pix without looking TOO MUCH like a perv
> ...



 I thought so.. my panties are my business.. 

I'm really feeling well! Spring is coming.. I bought new shoes yesterday.. an I'm Single!  

How are ya babe?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That means you did replace the stuff that went under your shirt eh? I feel like some oatmeal now
> 
> Would have been a funny site to see though. You should have taken a digi pic



 no, I didn't.. I had to take it all off and shake it over the garbage bin.. No, that wasn't an invite.. 

Yeah, I wonder why I didn't take a pic..


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> How are ya babe?



Not doing too shabbily thanks ( is that even a word? lol  )

Just discussing whether I should go to Cairns with my wife and daughter at the end of this month....they have a really really cheap open tour there, they have the best beaches, and rainforests in Oz there, so I`m having trouble thinking of reasons we shouldn`t go at the moment 

Did you end up doing anything about that summer job you were talking about?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not doing too shabbily thanks ( is that even a word? lol  )
> 
> Just discussing whether I should go to Cairns with my wife and daughter at the end of this month....they have a really really cheap open tour there, they have the best beaches, and rainforests in Oz there, so I`m having trouble thinking of reasons we shouldn`t go at the moment
> ...



Aaah.. I want to go to Aussielansd!! I really do!! 
Hey, I met some Aussies at the Davis Cup! A lot of them.. So sweet.. They took a bunch of pics of us and all wanted to pose with us (me and my cheerleading group).. I even got some marrige proposals.. I should have said yes, then I would have been able to go to Aus!  
And, in the club at that saturday I got a real nice compliment.. An Aussie guy poked me on my shoulder and said "Excuse me Ms, but you've got a GREAT ass".. I laughed so hard, it sounded so funny! 

I don't know about this summer yet.. Maybe I'll just go down there and find something..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

just read up on this....ha! Oatmeal! Yep, that must have been funny to watch...


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

I know what you mean Burner...
I love Oatmeal!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Wednesday 16th of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflw-seeds
1 small pear (these pears really are friggin' small..)

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflw-seeds
1 small apple (these are tiny as well..)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I know what you mean Burner...
> I love Oatmeal!!!


yep...it's ALL in the presentation!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

I mean, I've heard of: 'a la mode'...
but...a la breast is a whole new concept! Those liberal Europeans! I love them!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!
How's things in Switzer...I mean Sweden...


It is cold and rainy out...no running tonight..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I mean, I've heard of: 'a la mode'...
> but...a la breast is a whole new concept! Those liberal Europeans! I love them!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya Jenny!
> How's things in Switzer...I mean Sweden...
> 
> ...



 close one..  ....  

It's real nice here today... Sunny with blue sky.. And quite warm actually..  No winter coat today!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

its supposed tobe rainy here all week...oh well, we are in bad need of water!
you been out enjoying that weather at all today?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm only working til lunch.. Then I'm gonna enjoy it! 

Are you at work now?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

yep...for another 3 1/2 hours! 
How do you get off so early? Just going to play 'hookie' from work?
What are you going to go do? Ride your bike> run, walk?

How do you feel today? Better?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

Well.. I'm working at my dad's company (he's got an electronics-s
company with about 80 employers).. I'm the big bosses daughter and may come and go as I please..   that sounded really spoiled.. I'm actually not that spoiled, but I can choose my own work-hours here.. 

I'm going to the gym first.. time for a little Leg-workout.. yihaa .. Then I'll probably take a long walk with my best friend.. She lives in Stockholm now and will come home today for easter.. I've missed her so much! 
Or I might take my rollerblades .. 

Feeling a little better.. or, at least I'm trying to tell myself I'm feeling better.. I don't know, but it's not worse..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

I haven't roller bladed in years! (maybe 'cause I have no balance...)

I tried 'blading once thru the streets of Aviano, Italy once...almost got wiped out 3 times within 10 minutes....
they got REAL dusty for a while after that!

Have fun with your friend!

Just keep telling yourself that you will be better..the mind is an amazing thing...the power of suggestion...

Here, I'll show you. I will think of something and send that vib to you. Check your PM to see if you 'heard' what I was thinking!

Ready:
<                                                                                               >
ok, no go check your PM to see if you picked up on that....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

Blading in Italy doesn't seem like the best idea.. they are not exactly careful drivers!!  

I will keep telling myself I'm better.. I miss my cardio.. 

I think I got the vibe!  

We have this meeting for all employees here in 5 mins.. I think we'll all get our easter-eggs filled with candy.. I'm not touching mine until Saturday! Saturday is going to be my cheat day!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

y'all get Easter eggs? We didn't even get Christmas bonuses this year...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

My dad is a great boss..  we all get christmas presents and summer presents..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

summer presents? Wow! I'm moving!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

quick meeting?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

Yep, only 30 mins..  now only 20 mins til lunch and then I'm leaving..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

wahoo!
I bet you and your friend are going to make guys heads turn when y'all go 'blading by...
Cause a few accidents....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

lol.. no accidents.. I hope.. 
when are you leaving work? what time is it there?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

3:40 am...I get outta here at 6!

No accidents? Ok, wear baggy sweat suit! No sports bra or spandex type shorts...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

It's not THAT warm here yet!! I would freeze my butt off..!! 
Yuck, I don't understand how you can work those hours!! I can never sleep during the day! I'm so glad you got your license and can work human hours soon!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

Kuso, I saw you lurking here!! Don't ya dare leave this place without posting!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> It's not THAT warm here yet!! I would freeze my butt off..!!
> Yuck, I don't understand how you can work those hours!! I can never sleep during the day! I'm so glad you got your license and can work human hours soon!



thought you said it was 85 there?

How can I work these hours? Do not have much choice in the matter right now....
I am hoping to be uot of here within the next 6 months...that means a lot of 7 day work weeks...oh well, there IS a light at the end of this tunnel!

You'd be suprised that you could sleep during the week...depends on how tired you are.
I used to go 'rounds' with a room mate I had when in the military. We both were on the same flight (Air Force term, like a platoon)
and worked the same night hours. He had to be in the dark to sleep, but I liked having the curtains open so I could wake up that afternoon. I used to have to wait until he fell asleep then open the curtains...

Oh, we were in dorm style rooms and the beds were bunked for more floor space.
Finally, one of his girl friends left a hiar clip thingie over , and we rigged the curtain so it was closed by him and open to me...
Besides, I have been doing these kinds of shifts for so long..it doesn't matter if was day or night.
I remember once in basic training I fell asleep standing up...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2003)

Jen REALLY likes her oatmeal   (Okay, so this post was a little late...)

Sure Kuso, the more the merrier of course.  Oooh, hey, you any good at rolling sushi?  Er, sorry, havent had any in a month and am fiending a bit.  No, not that "any".  But now that I mention it  

Jen, you're a cool girl, but if you ever invite me over for oatmeal and I decline... just chock it up to a fear of eating ear wax.  

Hrm, Kuso... you still sounded like a perv, but I'll agree much less so than you would have been otherwise.  Good lesson though, I can see you get practice with your clients  If they learn anything from you, its how to score panty pics from young Swede Lasses.  I might have to take one of those classes 

Hey Jen, you been enjoying the weather there as much as I have over here?  Every day when I get home from work I go and nap in my back yard for a while and catch the remaining rays before the sun goes down.  Then my dog jumps on me while I'm asleep and leaves scratch marks on my back and face  

btw, whats Kesella?  and are you eating small portions of fruit on purpose or just because thats whatcha got?  Later Jen -


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jen REALLY likes her oatmeal  (Okay, so this post was a little late...)
> 
> Sure Kuso, the more the merrier of course.  Oooh, hey, you any good at rolling sushi?  Er, sorry, havent had any in a month and am fiending a bit.  No, not that "any".  But now that I mention it :
> ...



AAARGGG ( you know, mad is actually arg in swedish..lol) !! I just wrote a long post and I got "you posted to many smilies" or some SHIT like that! Now where's my punching bag!!??!?  
Damnit, now I'm supposed to remember what I wrote.. *sighs*
well alright..

Hey EasterEggie! lol(quite catchy, dontcha think.. )

J, I'm surprised, you did promise me some snuggling under the blanket.. I didn't know you liked semi-japanese dogs under your blanket..  

Napping in the back yard.. sounds great.. I need to do that too.. Am taking the whole day off tomorrow to enjoy the sun with my friend.. I think we're going shopping.. lol

Well, small fruit is good.. but I'm not picking them on purpose.. I happen to like 'em big.. :rolleyes : 
Kesella is.. well no, I've explained it too many times.. Which you'd know if you visited my journal a little more often.. 
I'm going to copy-paste it for ya though.. (just because I'm such a nice girl.. )

Talk to ya soon babe,
Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

For EasterEggie..:

Kesella.. I already explained it..  It's a dairy thing, with almost no lactose.. 100g have 75cals, 13g prot, 3.5g carbs, 1g fat.. I sort of use it as cottage cheese.. But it's not like cottage cheese, it's smooth, more like thick sour creme..  Mix with berries and apple/cinnamon/sweetner..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm really bloated from my creatine today.. yuck..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Jen its J'Bo. 
I just finished reading your entire journal. 
Looks great.
Wish i could join you on the carb wagon...not for another 8 weeks though. Til then i am an energyless...brainless...silly girl.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2003)

HI JENNY!!!

I love reading your journal~ sorry I don't post more often!

I hope you have a wonderful Easter weekend!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Glad you read my boring journal. It seems like my life consists of....cardio....work....workout...cardio....sleep with a little bit of eating between them. 

NG, sorry about taking up room in your journal.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm really bloated from my creatine today.. yuck..




Creatine for Jenny?  What'cha thinkin', girlie??


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> AAARGGG ( you know, mad is actually arg in swedish..lol) !! I just wrote a long post and I got "you posted to many smilies" or some SHIT like that! Now where's my punching bag!!??!?
> Damnit, now I'm supposed to remember what I wrote.. *sighs*
> well alright..
> ...



Hehe, so you go from Ms Smilie to Arg huh?    Well, thats what ya get for smiling so much   Hrm, EasterEggie huh?  Well, I have to at least admit that is original... which now that you've said it I'm surprised I havent heard it more, haha.

So are you shopping outside?  How exactly do you plan to fit laying outside with buying new clothes?  Just asking...

Aww, you're such a nice girl, you c&p'd it for me.  Okay, I get it now.  Hrm, check your PMs.  I hope you have a good weekend Jen, talk to ya later!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey Jen its J'Bo.
> I just finished reading your entire journal.
> Looks great.
> Wish i could join you on the carb wagon...not for another 8 weeks though. Til then i am an energyless...brainless...silly girl.



Hey J'Bo! 

Nice having you here! 
Just hang in there babe, you will look totally amazing in your comp! It will be worth it!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HI JENNY!!!
> 
> I love reading your journal~ sorry I don't post more often!
> ...



Hey Sweetie! 

You know I love reading your journal too! 

Hope you'll have a fab Easter as well! Having any chocolate?  I will!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Glad you read my boring journal. It seems like my life consists of....cardio....work....workout...cardio....sleep with a little bit of eating between them.
> 
> NG, sorry about taking up room in your journal.



J'Bo, you're NOT taking up room! Silly, silly!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Creatine for Jenny?  What'cha thinkin', girlie??



well, apart from the bloat, I love it!! I can lift so much heavier and I feel stronger!.. you don't like creatine?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hehe, so you go from Ms Smilie to Arg huh?   Well, thats what ya get for smiling so much   Hrm, EasterEggie huh?  Well, I have to at least admit that is original... which now that you've said it I'm surprised I havent heard it more, haha.
> 
> So are you shopping outside?  How exactly do you plan to fit laying outside with buying new clothes?  Just asking...
> ...



Hey Sugah!

Yah, I know, I'm very inventive..  EasterEggie..

we will walk around in the sun between the shops..  not going to any big mall, we'll stroll around a little.. 

Replying to PM soon..


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> well, apart from the bloat, I love it!! I can lift so much heavier and I feel stronger!.. you don't like creatine?



OK, I was just wondering..... I didn't think you were going for the bulk... (shows that I've been keeping up in your diary...  )

But it looks great as usual!  I'll try to be more in depth when I respond here more!

Take care,

D


P.S.  If I took creatine, I'd look like Dom Deluise!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

Dave, I'm not bulking... lol.. you're not that off..

I'm taking creatine-pyruvate.. From what I've read and been told, there's no dis-advantage taking it while cutting.. do you disagree?


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh OK, now that I know what form of creatine!  

I would never disagree with you, Jenny.....

yes ma'am... no ma'am... .how far ma'am would you like me to run... how fast!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Sweetie!
> 
> You know I love reading your journal too!
> ...



HEY JEN!!! THANK YOU GIRL!!

I hope you have a wonderful Easter too.. and yes I will be eating chocolate!! YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TAKE CARE~ AND HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND~!!

XOXOXOXO


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh OK, now that I know what form of creatine!
> 
> I would never disagree with you, Jenny.....
> ...



 Dave, you obviously know what's best for ya..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JEN!!! THANK YOU GIRL!!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Easter too.. and yes I will be eating chocolate!! YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Hey babe! 

Looks like the Easter bunny better fill his bag for the both of us! 
I actually nibbled on some chocolate yesterday..  But I just looked in the mirror and my abs haven't looked this good in a year.. So, I'll indulge again tomorrow..  then it's back to stict eating..  Not that it feels very stict with all that fruit! 

Take care sweetie! 

,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2003)

Friday 18th of April

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr-seeds
5 almonds, 1 small apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple, 1 tbsp sunflwr-seeds
5 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
10 almonds
1 large pear

Meal 4:
250g kesella
1 small apple

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & biceps
*Cardio:
- 60 min running/powerwalk before b-fast.. Since I'm not back to 100% after my cold I took it pretty easy.. 
- Biking to gym and home.. About 25-30mins in total


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Dave, you obviously know what's best for ya..



But I don't!!!  I'm a _"confused"_ boy!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2003)

Ooooh, nibbling on chocolate are we?  Hmmm, well, tonight I settled into a nice hot bath with lavander scented bubble bath and ate chocolate while reading a good book.  It was an almost feminine experience, for which I'm glad that I was at least reading a blood 'n Guts book to redeem myself.  Abs havent looked this good... ?  Well, dont hold out, show us what ya got! 

Me, I've been bulking so my abs havent looked this bad in a year.  Its okay, some running, kickboxing and a regulated diet and the 6 will be back in no time.  Which reminds me, I'm going to have to be ready to hit the beach by June, guess the days of endless munching have got to stop... ack.

Enjoy your shopping?  I spent the day shopping in Geneva (in Illinois) and downtown chicago.  It was nice, but didnt make it to the zoo as I'd been hoping to.  Hey, what pace you doing your morning walk/run at?

Okay, Happy Easter - hope you have fun with your family.  I just got done dyeing Eggs!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> *Cardio:
> - 60 min running/powerwalk before b-fast.. Since I'm not back to 100% after my cold I took it pretty easy..
> - Biking to gym and home.. About 25-30mins in total



you call that taking it easy????WOW!

Hope you have a great Easter!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

Have a good Easter J. 
I am with you on the abs thing, chocolate makes my abs look great too. LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Have a good Easter J.
> I am with you on the abs thing, chocolate makes my abs look great too. LOL.


really? Wanna design a diet for me?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

I could design a diet oh boy. It wouldnt make you lean though. I love to cook and so it would be filled with REALLY tastey stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

so...you like chubby guys, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

Good morning, you gorgeous, blonde Euro bombshell!
How was your weekend and Easter!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey J!
Yup, lots of chocolate this weekend.. Back on track today though.. Yesterday too, except for some short 15 mins.. 
Abs don't look as good today, I'm so damn bloated.. And my tummy hurts.. 

OMG, really discovering the feminine side, aren't ya!!?!  I'm glad you had a nice evening, I wouldn't mind a bath like that myself.. 

Well, what pace to I run at? hmm, well, how the heck am I supposed to explain that.. I don't know any Mph or anything, I don't even know how far I run.. I run faster than jogging, but not super fast.. Does that make sense? 

Hope you had a great weekend babe! 

J


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Have a good Easter J.
> I am with you on the abs thing, chocolate makes my abs look great too. LOL.



  Thank's J'bo! I hope you had a great one too!  Don't think you were able to indulge as much as I did!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Good morning, you gorgeous, blonde Euro bombshell!
> How was your weekend and Easter!



Hey babe! 
Good morning to you too! 
I just came back from a great run! Was able to run almost all the way today, my cold is gone! Yeah! lol

My weekend was great! Partied friday (didn't drink much), was deadly tired saturday.. Spent some time with my family and ate a lot. Was supposed to go to a party, but I was so insanely tired, I watched "Babe" (you know that sweet pig).. I just love that movie, always make me cry.. lol.. And yeah, ate some choholate and candy.. My tummy has been paying for it for two days now.. 
How was your weekend?

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2003)

Monday 21st:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple, 1 pear

Meal 2:
35g whey
1small apple
1/2 small orange

Meal 3: 
250g kesella
1 pear
1/ 2 slice ww bread
10 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
5 peanuts
BIG sallad
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
250g kesella
10 peanuts, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds


Workouts:
*Weights: Legs, was pretty slow, I could literally feel that I was short on glycogen.. 
*Cardio: 
-45 min intensive running
-30 min powerwalk
-Dance practise


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey!
Uneventful...just working here, doing some boring catch up reports..
Did you give me your cold? If you did...you could have at least let me 'earn' that cold....dangit!
By what do you mean run all the way? Run your usual distance with out stopping?
I have been wanting to go and do my cardio/sprints at night here..but we have had a cold front go thru here this past week....

I cannot stand running in the cold.
Yep, I remember the pig movie. Is that the one where the sheperd  has him compete herding the sheep?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

danm, you eat more eggs than I do!
I have a total of 6 minus 5 yolks..and that fills ME up!
(Ok, I also put turkey in there.....)


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

yeah, sissy boy (burner) !  I've been trying to tell you to up your egg intake!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey Jen~ I'm glad you had a great Easter weekend! I ate a lot of chocolate, and other foods too, and I am paying for it now..my tummy hurts to! 

Take care doll


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey guys!

I need to update this journal big time.. Haven't been able to access internet for the last couple of days..

Had a great spinning class.. I taught a great class.. it was full and everyone just gave it all they had.. Lots of people came up to me afterwards telling me how GREAT the class was, what a great mix of music and how motivating I was..  Feels good.. 

Ok, updating last couple of day's meals and workouts.. To let you know that I've been pretty good..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2003)

Tuesday 22/4:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 pear, 1 kiwi

Meal 2:
250g kesella
5 almonds
1 med apple, 1 small pear

Meal 3:
35g whey
10 almonds, 1 small apple

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
big sallad
1 pear, 5 almonds

Meal 5:
250g kesella
10 almonds, 1 apple

uhm, too many almonds and too much fruit... 

Workouts:
*40 min Spinning 
*Dancepractise: 60 min active (very active for us.. lol)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jen~ I'm glad you had a great Easter weekend! I ate a lot of chocolate, and other foods too, and I am paying for it now..my tummy hurts to!
> 
> Take care doll


..yeah,,,and you STILL have a flat and hard tummy!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2003)

Wednesday 23/4:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal (0.32 cup), 1 tbsp snflwr-seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
5 almonds, 1 apple

Meal 3:
4 oz turkey
2 small apples

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
big sallad
15 peanuts
1 small pear

Meak 5:
250g kesella
1 medium grapefruit
1 small pear

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
*Cardio: 
- 70min of Spinning. Taught the class and gave it all I had, and a little more.. When you teach it, you kinda don't feel how hard you're working.. until afterwards, I almost fainted and was really dizzy.. But, it was great.. ! 
- Dancepractise.. Was right after my spinning.. I had to sit down and eat my kesella and fruit before I could continue.. About 30 min active time..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2003)

Thursday 24th of April:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflwr seeds, 1 small pear

Meal 3:
chicken sallad (about 5 oz chick)

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
big sallad
1/2 medium apple

Meal 6:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflwr seeds

Totals:
1752 cals
201g protein 48%
110g carbs 26%
50g fat 26%

Workouts:
*weights: off
*Cardio:
-45 min intensive running
-Dance practise


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

hiya Jenny!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

how's my favorite swede?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey B!
I'm fine thank's!  Was a bit tired before, but coffee took care of that! 
How are you? how's the training/diet going?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

I pounded my chest yesterday!
I used the same weights as last week for about the same reps..this time w/out a spotter..so hopefully making some progress!
I had to go to the real estate office to sign up for my first open house showing this weekend...and missed my window to do my legs this afternoon...oh well, will do then tomororw, and then delts, and back on Saturday. No biggie.

Kinda funny, I have been practicing slowing down my speech...I talk fast...
I had a cup of coffee beofre I headed out the door on my errands..and got to my friend's house to drop off her salad bowl sge had brought over. I was talking at high RPM and couldn't slow it down!

Ever seen the movie, George of the Jungle, with Brendan Frasier? That part where he ate the coffee grounds? He was saying:
java java java java java java java java java java java java java ?
That was me!
Must have just hit me right...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

Glad you are getting back to your former workout-self.. 

I talk fast sometimes too.. When  I'm excited.. my dad complains about it sometimes.. 

I've seen that movie, but I don't remember that part.. lol.. You must have looked pretty funny B!
Slow it down, so the clients understand you..  When are you showing your first house?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

Saturday!

My father says the same thing...I also tell him..
"I've been speaking this way for as long as I have been able to utter complete sentances. You should be used to it by now!"
...it never works...

I'd say, come on over, I'll cook you a steak and we'll watch it....there's that big mass of water...and a few countries in between us....the details..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey B!
Our dads are just showing us they care.. in their own, special way.. 

Crash invited me for steaks as well! lol.. How about a nice lil' dinner all 3 of us?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

yeah....
you talk fast? Ever have problems getting your point across during a spin class?
Good job on your last class, BTW!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

Nah.. I usually don't talk that fast.. only when I'm excited about something and want to get it out fast..  
Nope, never had problems in spin class.. And thank you..  I really loved it.. I need to have classes more often!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

Good to see you back, girlie-gal


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank's Dave!  I was never gone though!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

Good morning, Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2003)

Friday  25th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflr seeds
1 big pear

Meal 2:
4 oz lean pork
1 grapefruit
*small cheat* 

Meal 3:
250g kesella
1 apple
1 tbsp sunflower seeds


Workouts:
*weights: chest & triceps, Great workout.. 
*cardio:
-biking to gym and home, about 20 min in total


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2003)

Mornin' B!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

hiya!
Glad to see you here!
Just working on an email for a friend....
oh..and working too..(snickering)

Plans for the weekend?


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank's Dave!  I was never gone though!




Journal wise you were!  


I'm doing private teaching for spinning.  One on one!  Boring but fun to see one individual in torture!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey guys!

Had a pretty good weekend.. Went out eating with my dance group on friday night.. I ate some grilled chicken with some veggies and a tortilla.. and some dessert.. yep, it was cheat day..
Was good the rest of the weekend, but I might have eaten a bit too little.. 
We had a dance performance at a Sports event on sat and sun, and I didn't bring enough food.. When the other girls ate at McDonald's, I snacked on an apple.. 
The dancing went really well, lots of  from the audience..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2003)

Monday  28th of April:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds

Meal 3:
chicken sallad
(about 4.5 oz chicken)

Meal 4:
35g whey
10 almonds
1 small apple, 1 small nectarine

Meal 6:
apple

Workouts:
-60 min yoga.. lol.. first time I tried it, I kinda have mixed feelings about it..


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Good to see you on Jenny!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2003)

you too Dave!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

oooh  your back!  Did u see that I took my client in for one on one PT ala spinning?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2003)

lol.. yeah.. that must have been hard! poor guy/girl!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Darn right it was hard.  I gave them 45 mins and shook them up starting off with climbing---- jumps------ then back to climbing!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2003)

Hmmm, was yesterday cheat day or did you skip posting your meals?  

Well I hope everything is going well.  What times do you generally eat your meals btw?

talk to ya later... and dont forget to PM or I'll have to come over there and


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2003)

No Eggie.. I didn't cheat yesterday.. I was too lazy to type my meals.. I will do it now, just for you.. 

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple
1 dl (0.32cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 orange
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 3:
4.5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 slice multigrain (a danish whole-meal bread) 

Meal 5:
2 oz turkey
1/2 slice of multigrain bread

Workouts:
-60 min spinning


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!
Ya know..I had posted something yesterday...somehow..seems to have been deleted..oh well...nothing important..justa hiya message!
So...again...
HIYA!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Jenn!


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2003)

Hey, what are you doing all the way down here?  Hmm, get back up there 

Its May 2nd, my birthdays coming up... whatcha going to get me?


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2003)

Hey guys! 
Burner, Heya back! 

lina, hey sweety! 

Eggie.. Thank's for bumping this baby up when I was gone.. 
B-day soon, huh? Hmm, I'm going to get you something nice..


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2003)

Ok, was in Stockholm over the weekend.. Had a GREAT time! 
Lotsa partying and clubbing.. though I didn't drink much.. My friends boyfriend is in a swedish pop-band, and he got us into all the VIP clubs and placed..  Was really nice and met some celeberties.. 
Diet was pretty good, if anything I ate too little.. Had some candy one of the days, but other than that I did fine.. 

Had a good day at the gym today, two new clients..


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2003)

Monday 5th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
10 almonds 
40g whey
1 small apple

Meal 4:
5oz chicken
10 almonds
1 teaspoon butter

Meal 5:
2 pears
1 kiwi
35g whey

Meal 6:
1 pear
1 kiwi
5 oz chicken

Workouts:
-60min spinning
-60min yoga (I hated every minute of that, will not go next week..)


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

Hi Honey!  What's happening with you these days??

I've missed you!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2003)

Hey Dave!
Well, what's happening is me enjoying life!  yep, that's right, never been happier..  Taking a few trips here and there to visit friends, that's why I don't log every single day..


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

I hear you on that one!  It took me two months to come back after travelling!  Great for you! Awesome!  

I'm contemplating my trips for the summer again.  That time of the year!


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2003)

Hm, sounds like you had a good time in Stockhold   So, what kind of candy did you eat?  Sadly enough since I've started eating less carbs I've been eyeing anything that moves.  I've even started drinking wheat grass just for fun... though I kind of like the taste of it.
  I kind of live out in the country (about 7 minutes outside of the downtown area in my city) and there is a farm a little ways across the street... if cows start going missing, its not me.  
  Never been happier?  Thats sounds pretty happy!  You didnt like the yoga? Haha, ah well... is that you dont like yoga in general or just that class.  I dig yoga, but generally yoga thats a bit more work on the muscles, not just stretches.
  Sooo, whatcha gonna get me for my birthday?


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hm, sounds like you had a good time in Stockhold  So, what kind of candy did you eat?  Sadly enough since I've started eating less carbs I've been eyeing anything that moves.  I've even started drinking wheat grass just for fun... though I kind of like the taste of it.
> I kind of live out in the country (about 7 minutes outside of the downtown area in my city) and there is a farm a little ways across the street... if cows start going missing, its not me.
> Never been happier?  Thats sounds pretty happy!  You didnt like the yoga? Haha, ah well... is that you dont like yoga in general or just that class.  I dig yoga, but generally yoga thats a bit more work on the muscles, not just stretches.
> Sooo, whatcha gonna get me for my birthday?



well, yeah, I had a great time.. 
I ate some licorice and some chocolate..  so, you're low-carbing? how low?
I really didn't get that about the cows..  dumb swede-syndrome I guess.. 

Well, this yoga sucks.. it's more like breathing exercises than anything else.. I don't know, I usually like that sort of stuff, but I just don't like that method.. 

Well, you know you're not supposed to tell what you're giving someone for their birthday.. so, I'm not telling..


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2003)

Tuesday 6/05

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeeds
1 pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz lean pork
sallad, 1 potatoe
1 orange

Meal 4:
5 whites
8 almonds
1/2 an apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Workouts:
-60 min spinning


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

Hi Jenny!  
I have been so busy at work I haven't been keeping up w/ your journal.. 
I hope your doing great!!!

Take care honey!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2003)

Hey Stace!

I know, I haven't been visiting you much either! Sorry! 

I'm doing great, life is so good!  
Have you moved yet?? I need to catch up!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

HEY JENNY!
Don't be sorry honey~ YOUR HAVING A BLAST W/  YOUR LIFE! You sound soooo wonderful!! I'm SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! 

Yes I moved in on April 25!!! 

have a great day girl!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

hey! Look!
It's........JENNY!
She still luks out and about!
Wahoo!
How's my favorite Swede? Anythign new with you?


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

Hey guys! 

Well, I know I'm a lousy poster these days..  but, I'm just so busy...  lol.. I'm doing great, body-wise and life-wise.. 
Weighttraining yesterday.. about 15 kilometres run this morning..  I'm working hard!


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

Meals today:

Meal 1: 
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds

Meal 2:
1 apple 
(should have thrown in a shake here...  )

Meal 3:
chicken sallad

Meal 4:
250g kesella
2 pears
7 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
15 almonds
1 apple, 2 ww crackers


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

so...tell us! What is making jenny so happy? We wanna know!
That's a heckuva run you had...that's like 7 miles or so...you rock, girl!


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

Well, lots of things are making me happy..   

Thank's B!  I had no idea how many miles that was..


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2003)

Its even better than that Burner, its like 9 miles or thereabouts.  I tell ya, that metric conversion is always a pain... either we Americans need to get our act together, or we need to bribe the rest of the world to stoop to our system.  I'd actually prefer metric, I mean, you can count by tens.  Thats great news for mathematically challenged people like me 

I'd take hearing that you're doing well body-wise and life-wise over you being on your computer posting all day long   I'm glad to hear that you're doing well!

Hmm, meal 2 = 1 apple huh?    Thats okay, at least it is something.  Was it a big apple or a small apple 

You're not going to tell me what your getting me for my birthday?  I have ways of getting it out of you *evil laughter* 

So what are you planning on doing this weekend?


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

J, chek your damn PM's??


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its even better than that Burner, its like 9 miles or thereabouts.  I tell ya, that metric conversion is always a pain... either we Americans need to get our act together, or we need to bribe the rest of the world to stoop to our system.  I'd actually prefer metric, I mean, you can count by tens.  Thats great news for mathematically challenged people like me
> 
> I'd take hearing that you're doing well body-wise and life-wise over you being on your computer posting all day long I'm glad to hear that you're doing well!
> ...



Alright, so you left..  

I really ran that far? maybe it was just 10 km.. I need to measure it for real.. 

It was actually a small apple..  I know that wasn't a meal, but.. uhm.. oh well.. 

You won't be able to get that out of me!! I'm not telling!! 

Weekend.. Uhm.. going out with some friends on friday night.. nothing else planned..  Will do my workouts and enjoy spring!


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2003)

I so didnt leave 

Hmm, I think that I can get it out of you if I try hard enough.  Oh, you wouldnt happen to be ticklish now would you?  

Sounds like a fun weekend, I'm hoping to finally get down to the zoo.  The aquarium was nice, but I enjoy being outside!  Maybe it will be sunny out and I'll be able to relax under the trees by the swan pond and read.  I'm going to be enjoying spring too, and maybe miss my train stops


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

I know you didn't.. 

No, I'd never tell! Never ever!!   uhm.. ticklish..  

Yeah, will probably be a nice weekend.. It's really sunny today (it's friday here now.. I know you have probs with time differences.. ).. Only have two clients in the gym and then I'm off enjoying it.. Would like some company though.. 

I knew you'd tease me about that missed stop.. I DIDN'T miss it.. Almost missed it! Big difference there.. AND, it was your fault.. so THERE!


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2003)

Meals  friday:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
10 almonds

Meal 2:
2 oz turkey
1 apple (pretty big actually)
2 ww crackers
10 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 pear
2 almonds

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
2 ww crackers
8 s/f peanuts
1 orange
big sallad


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, you wouldnt happen to be ticklish now would you?



That's funny....I was tnking the same...seems to be guy's #1 weapon to pry important info from a woman...

I dunno..Some of the metric I like. Saying I went #### 'clicks' instead of miles sounds better..
but..in the gym...
saying I put up 315 lbs is better than saying:
I put up 143 kilos...just doens't sound as impressive..


Have a great weekend, Jenny!


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2003)

Oh, you'll tell me one way or another 

Hmm, sounds like you're going to have a nice Friday... company?  I like the sound of that 

If I didnt tease you about it what fun would that be?   You of course have full rights to teasing me about what I do   I will gladly take responsibility for you almost missing the bus stop though!

Burner-
Yes... its necessary to have well developed tickling skills in this world 

Oh, and yeah.. cant use kilos when lifting... ounces in the extreme case for some people, haha.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

Hey Jenny~
Hope you have a wonderful, sunny, weekend!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> That's funny....I was tnking the same...seems to be guy's #1 weapon to pry important info from a woman...
> 
> I dunno..Some of the metric I like. Saying I went #### 'clicks' instead of miles sounds better..
> ...



Hey, that's not fair!! No tickling! 

lol.. I always have troubles with your measuring-systems.. I don't even know how tall I would be in America..  

Thank's B, wish you the same!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, you'll tell me one way or another
> 
> Hmm, sounds like you're going to have a nice Friday... company?  I like the sound of that
> ...



Well, you already know now what I was planning.. damn, I'm weak..  

If I'm gonna tease you, I need something to tease you about.. You need to tell me more about times when you screw up.. HEY, I know.. Mr Biking into the fence guy!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny~
> Hope you have a wonderful, sunny, weekend!!!



Hey Stace! 
Wish you the same sugah! 
Am going to pop into your journal now..


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2003)

Well, be glad that you told me before I had to resort to more drastic measures... or dont be, I'll tell ya about those later on 

Hey, you're going to tease me about that story!?  That was an emotionally damaging event you know   Haha, okay... mostly I grin and am glad that I didnt end up street pizza.  Those are highly over rated you know 

I've been out in the sun all day, its been really nice... now time for work!


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2003)

Sounds interesting.. 

Well, of course I'll tease you about it!  until I come up with something better to tease you about.. 

Glad you had a nice day in the sun! It's really sunny here today too, and am just about to take my bike to the gym..


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2003)

Saturday;

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 2:
35g whey
3 ww crackers
1 apple
1 tsp butter

Meal 3:
6 whites, 1 yolk
3ww crackers
1 apple
1 tsp butter

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
veggies
1 grapefruit
5 almonds


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2003)

Workouts:

*weights: Back/bicep
*cardio: 60 min spinning


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

hey jenny.

i am just surfin around your journal and drooling over your meal plans. 

so have you experienced any changes on this diet? more of a maintenance diet?


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2003)

Hey J'bo!

I know, I love my meals! 
I've definately seen changes with this diet.. Since I like it, I'm sticking to it! I'm able to enjoy life, but stay healthy.. I've upped my cardio as well and I'm looking better than I have for months and months! 
I would not get down to 8% bodyfat in this diet, lol, but that's not what I'm aiming for either!

Thank's for popping in!


----------



## Eggs (May 10, 2003)

Oh okay... if you really have to tease me about it then I'll learn to cope with it *sniffles*

Nice workout   and meals of course, makes me hungry!


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2003)

well, Mr, you better get used to it!  Had any gay people hitting on you lately btw..??  

Yeah, my workouts yesterday were fun.. I'm having rest day today..  It's really sunny and I would love to go for a run.. But I won't, my poor legs need some rest.. *sighs* Just talked a friend into going rollerblading with me though..


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2003)

Sunday's meals:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
1 slice whole grain bread
1/2 apple

Meal 3: (really just a snack.. hockey nerves!!)
2 pears
1/2 a cucumber

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 5: 
250g kesella
1 pear
1 tbsp sunflower seeds
2ww crackers


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Had any gay people hitting on you lately btw..??



  Whats this? No, in fact I don`t wanna know  

I guess thats what happens when you wear Village People T-shirts around


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

Hiya Jenny


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2003)

now Kuso, be nice to wittle Eggie.. 

..just kidding, let's gang up on him..


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

This brings back memories of Eggs old avy


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

Ack!  Ummm, thats so not true... well, grrrr... Jen!

You both suck *pouts*  Umm, thats not a gay pout... so leave me alone *looks around paranoid*  Whats wrong with this world!


----------



## sara (May 11, 2003)

Hey Jenny, did you gain any weight at all, when you strated to have carbs again? ( I see you eat lots of fruits )


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2003)

Hey Sara! 

No, I didn't gain any weight.. I've actually lost some.. This is due to me not cheating as much. I found it really hard staying on track with the low carb diet, and I really hated that way of living.. I've losend up a little and allow my fruits.. Instead I've upped my cardio, and it works for me.. If I were you I'd stick to your plan though, if you find it's working for you..


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2003)

'

DAMNIT, we lost the hockey!!! I had to go down to beat the crap out of my boxing bag in the basement to get my rage out! My wrists are hurting f*cking bad.. 

Canucks.. don't talk to me today..


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> '
> 
> DAMNIT, we lost the hockey!!! I had to go down to beat the crap out of my boxing bag in the basement to get my rage out! My wrists are hurting f*cking bad..
> ...



Wow!  Rage???  I thought I was the only one!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Whats the matter babe Matts could not get it done!, j/k  I love the sport and the fact that you became emotional about it!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

After driving around here on Mother's day on the beach in S. FLA,  I think Jenny and I should hit the bag at each other.  

Instead, I've been hitting steel posts!  Just a bad habit I guess!

But imagine... Jenny and I would get a good work out.  She hits the bag at me and then I hit it back!  My wrist would probably be broken!


----------



## sara (May 11, 2003)

yess jenny  I'm sticking to my plan till I get to my goal! and then I'll wait till Leah and Dr. Pain to tell me what to do next


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that Jen 

Careful David, she might just ignore the bag and go for the pain factor.   Steel posts are nice... but I'd recommend staying away from the stuccoed concrete walls   

Jen - check your PMs


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm sorry to hear that Jen
> 
> Careful David, she might just ignore the bag and go for the pain factor.   Steel posts are nice... but I'd recommend staying away from the stuccoed concrete walls



She might miss the bag and hit me, instead!


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

Yeh... have to watch out for that... she'd probably leave some serious bruises.  And dont get her too worked up, she'd probably go Tysonesque on you and take an ear.

Umm, just kidding Jen...

Eggs:   

Jen:  

Eggs:


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Whats the matter babe Matts could not get it done!, j/k  I love the sport and the fact that you became emotional about it!



No Mats didn't do it.. Forsberg didn't do it.. And Tellqvist couldn't keep it clean..


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> After driving around here on Mother's day on the beach in S. FLA,  I think Jenny and I should hit the bag at each other.
> 
> Instead, I've been hitting steel posts!  Just a bad habit I guess!
> ...


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Careful David, she might just ignore the bag and go for the pain factor.   Steel posts are nice... but I'd recommend staying away from the stuccoed concrete walls
> 
> Jen - check your PMs
> ...




 I'd so not take an ear.. 

check your PM's..


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2003)

Monday 12th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1,5 tbsp sunflower seeds
1.5 pear

Meal 2:
4.5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, cucumber
10 salt free peanuts

Meal 3:
35g whey
1/2 banana, 1 small apple

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1small apple, 1 kiwi
5 salt free peanuts

Meal 5:
4.5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
*Cardio: 60 min spinning


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2003)

No, no... of course you wouldnt.


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2003)

Now your ear.. that's another story.. you know how much I like eggs..


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Hi Jenny!!

Did ya have a good weekend??
SORRY about the hockey game .. that sucks!!!!!!!!!

I agree w/ you about adding fruits to your diet.. I did to, and I never cheat anymore!!


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2003)

Oh, no, I didnt know that...  how much do you like eggs?  

You eat alot of fruit, I'm jealous.  Pears, bananas, apples, kiwis...  My breakfast today was fruit and yoghurt   Need to add some eggs in there myself!  Ran out though, was going good on all those dyed Easter Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Jenny!!
> 
> Did ya have a good weekend??
> ...



Hey Stace!

Yes, I had a great weekend!  Thank's for asking! How was yours? Enjoyed the new house?

I know, I was really pissed about the hockey..  I'm kinda over it now though, shit happens!  
Naah.. who am I kidding.. 

I love my fruits! It's so much better than sweets! I could probably live on fruits only..

Take care sweets,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, no, I didnt know that...  how much do you like eggs?
> 
> You eat alot of fruit, I'm jealous.  Pears, bananas, apples, kiwis...  My breakfast today was fruit and yoghurt   Need to add some eggs in there myself!  Ran out though, was going good on all those dyed Easter Eggs



Well, I like eggs a whole lot actually.. 

Hey, I think those fruits would be better for you than those cinnamon buns..


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Tuesday 13th of May:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmea, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflwr seeds, 4 almonds
1 small pear

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad

Meal 4:
35 g whey
1 small apple
12 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1small pear

Meal 6:
1/2 a cucumber
3 mushrooms
200g kesella
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

1684cals
188g protein 46%
108g carbs 27%
49g fat 27%


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

I'm so BORED at work right now!!    I so want to be somewhere else right now!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

what a coinkidink!
Me too!
How 'bout..I just jump on the Concorde..and we'll meet for cappacino in Italy?


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

Oh Jenny!  BTW, I have one of my new clients in front of me and I showed her your picture and she likes your body type and she wants to get like you.  I showed her your diet and she doesn't believe me!


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

What? lol.. Dave, you're showing other people my pics? What pics?

Why doesn't she believe my diet..?  cause of the fruit?


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

Showing to another gal!    Also, she doesn't believe in the diet due to the fact that you look really good!

She has no nutirition background, whatsoever!


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

What pics are you showing Dave?? 
Why don't they believe the diet? Too many carbs? Too much fat? Or are they just average calorie phobics? 

And btw, tell them Hi from me!


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

the only one that you really have.  The one near the fridge and you have your left hand in your hair.  I think??  

I like that pic.  It's sexy!!


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Oh that.. that's old..


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> 
> Yes, I had a great weekend!  Thank's for asking! How was yours? Enjoyed the new house?
> ...


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh that.. that's old..



I know Jenny so, do I need to say the thing you already know I'm going to say?  *Hint:  I told you on MSN!!!*

I thought you would be great example because you've kept feminity, have a great shape, resilient in your workouts, awesome eating plan and lastly... a  winning dedicated fitness attitude!


----------



## Eggs (May 13, 2003)

I have to say I agree with David on this one...

Of course about the pic   But also about your attitude and everything else.   

I dont eat THAT many Cinnamon buns.  None now that I'm getting serious about my diet.  I'll make up for it with some fruit of course.

Oooh... Stacey mentioned Strawberries.  Now that I'm a huge fan of.  Do you like strawberries Jen?  Cant beat um I think 

I can feel ya on being bored at work... some days I just want to take my dog out in the fields and play instead


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know Jenny so, do I need to say the thing you already know I'm going to say?  *Hint:  I told you on MSN!!!*
> 
> I thought you would be great example because you've kept feminity, have a great shape, resilient in your workouts, awesome eating plan and lastly... a  winning dedicated fitness attitude!



Haha Dave.. yeah, I know, there will be new pics up soon.. 

And thank you for all those kind words..


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I have to say I agree with David on this one...
> 
> Of course about the pic .. But also about your attitude and everything else.
> ...



Thank you Eggie..

Aww, no more cinnamon buns.. I was in a store yesterday that makes their own buns.  It smelled so amazingly good..  Might have to have one in my next cheat meal.. 

I love strawberries!! Especially if they're dipped in chocolate.. And if I'm in a jacuzzi with someone I really like.. 

You know, I've been thinking of green fields a lot too lately..


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Hey Jen~~
> Yes I had a good weekend..thanks girl!! Trying to get my house lookin' perfect!
> ...



Hey Stace!

I'm sure your house is looking fabulous! I bet you are a great decorator.. 

Aaah, strawberries anf grapes! I wish I could have more grapes, too much sugar to eat everyday though.. 

Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

hiya jenny!
Those cinnabuns sound way mo' better then the chicken breasts and veggies I am about to have....


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Hey B!
I bet they do! I want cinnabuns too..  

I'm glad you're doing good and staying with chix and veggies!


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Meal 1:
3 whites, 1 yolk (I was out of eggs..)
3 oz turkey breast
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds
10 almonds, 1.5 pear

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli
12 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
10 almonds

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple
10 almonds

Meal 5:
Cheat meal.. 

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs (was a pretty short one, only had 45mins until my client arrived...)
- Leg presses: 4x 8-10
- Leg extensions: 4*8
- Leg curls: 4*8
- Standing calf raises: 3*8
- Seated calf raises: 3*8

*Cardio:
- 45 min running/powerwalking 
My shins hurt and I lost my motivation..


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

I know, that was a big breakfast!  I did 45 min of running/powerwalking before it, so I was really hungry!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2003)

hiya!
Now..it's time for a chicken breast...and spinnach...


----------



## Eggs (May 14, 2003)

LOL B, you sound like you're loving that chicken and spinnach!  

Yum, I have to agree that cinnamon buns smell great.  Of course those strawberries keep sounding better and better.  And eating them in a jacuzzi with someone you like... that sounds amazing! 

I know, I've been thinking of this park thats close to my house thats full of trees and has a beautiful river flowing through it... everythings green, must be Summer time!  

Oooh, out of eggs?  Thats never a good thing!  Dont forget to stop by the market and pick up some Eggs or you'll be hurting for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Hey Jenny!!
Oh crap, ya know I have been eating like 10-12 red grapes a day, a totally forgot about the sugar in them.. Crap. They are so yummy though...no wonder..lol!

Thanks for saying that I am a good decorator..but ummm..not hardly.. I am trying hard though, and have a LOT of help from my mom and my friends!!  Thank god! 

Don't ya love powerwalking/running.. I go outdoors.. don't you?? I think its my favorite cardio!

XOXO


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yum, I have to agree that cinnamon buns smell great.  Of course those strawberries keep sounding better and better.  And eating them in a jacuzzi with someone you like... that sounds amazing!
> 
> I know, I've been thinking of this park thats close to my house thats full of trees and has a beautiful river flowing through it... everythings green, must be Summer time!
> ...



So, we're all set for a strawberry date? You bring the berries, I bring the chocolate.. 

I know, I hate missing my Eggs..  

I had a little cheatmeal today while watching Friends.. Lotsa fruit and a lil bit of ice cream..


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny!!
> Oh crap, ya know I have been eating like 10-12 red grapes a day, a totally forgot about the sugar in them.. Crap. They are so yummy though...no wonder..lol!
> 
> ...



You'll be fine honey! Don't worry about it! 10 grapes are not that bad.. 

I really think you're a better decorator than you think you are! Just go with your gut.. 

Yeah, I usually love running, but this morning I wasn't feeling too good.. My legs felt all heavy and my shins hurt..  
I always go outdoors though, to a park some kilometers away from my house.. It's so beautiful there, I love it!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

hey girlie!!

ya, 10 grapes are not that bad huh!!  I had strawberries too today And When I was eating them, I thought about how you mentioned how yummy it would be if there were chocolate on top of them..hehe!!! YUM

I LOVE running outdoors.. 
Thats COOL you have a beautiful park to jog in!!! My new neighborhood has beautiful jogging trails too! I LOVE It.. Every day after work I WANT to go.. I don't have to make myself like I use to  

YUM ICE CREAM??? what kind??? LUCKY!

I'm Super sore today too!! 
talk to ya later dollface!


----------



## Eggs (May 14, 2003)

Mmm, I'm pretty sure I can get my hands on some strawberries... now about that jacuzzi... 

I like to freeze red grapes and eat them for dessert.  Of course, I dont eat 10, more like 60.  Oh yeah, I'm not doing that anymore


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> hey girlie!!
> 
> ya, 10 grapes are not that bad huh!! I had strawberries too today And When I was eating them, I thought about how you mentioned how yummy it would be if there were chocolate on top of them..hehe!!! YUM
> ...



Hey there! 

Nah, ten grapes are not that bad! Well, if your doing the Beverly/DP/w8 plan it would be, but I think your doing your own thing just like me.. right? 

Your new neighborhood sounds really nice! There's a pool and things too right! Oh Stace, you really need to get us some pics! Btw, are we still on for the "post pics in May" thing?  

That's great how you don't feel like you have to force yourself to work out anymore. I don't do that much either anymore!  But yesterday I actually did, and I had a pretty sucky run.. 
Are there trees and a nice surroundings around the jogging trails? 
I hate running on a threadmill, I feel like a hamster in a wheel..

Yeah, I know, yummy Ice cream!  I felt like taking my cheat meal yesterday, since I had the whole night off! It was a vanilla flavour with some fruity things in it.. Was pretty good! But I feel kinda guity today, so I'm going for low carb today.. 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Mmm, I'm pretty sure I can get my hands on some strawberries... now about that jacuzzi...
> 
> I like to freeze red grapes and eat them for dessert.  Of course, I dont eat 10, more like 60.  Oh yeah, I'm not doing that anymore



Oooh, those grapes sounds yummy! I need to try that!  
I used to put bananas in the freezer before, was pretty tasty too! 

Check those PM's btw..


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Thursday 14th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 small grapefruit 
10 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 3:
Chicken salad
w. 5 oz chicken
cabbage, cucumber, lettuce and some other stuff
1 tbsp dressing (s/f!)

Meal 4:
40g whey
14 almonds
1/2 a small pear

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
8 almonds
1 tsp butter
red pepper, cucumber

Meal 6:
40g whey
8 almonds
2 tsp butter
1 small grapefruit

TOTALS:
1683 cals
208g protein 51%
55g carbs 13%
65g fat 36%

- LOTS of water today! I think I've had like 6-7 litres already! 


Workouts:
*Cardio: 
-25 min 1:2 intervals (with warm up and cool down) on stationary bike. On empty stomach..


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

I'm so HUNGRY!!!! My dad is supposed to pick up my chicken sallad when he's out on lunch, but he hasn't even LEFT yet!!  I ate only 2.5 hrs ago, but I NEED FOOD!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Ok.. since I needed somthing to do not too starve to death, I played with my dad's digicam while he's gone..


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

another one..


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

I'm full again..!  Now in the mirror I can actually see the top two of my abs, but not in the pics.. 

Damn I'm talking to myself today.. .


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Thank you for those two pictures!  Your such a tease!  Show the FACE, sexy!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Well you're just never happy, are ya..


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

always happy when I read your  journal!!!  

I have more painful entries in my  own journal that will soon be posted!!!  "here comes the pain"  

So, what are you doing on this lovely night?? (right?)


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Oh my, lotsa pain for your clients.. I trained a 50+ man yesterday who has practicly never trained before.. Well, we had to take it real slow.. 

It's 3:05 PM and I'm at work...


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey there!
> 
> Nah, ten grapes are not that bad! Well, if your doing the Beverly/DP/w8 plan it would be, but I think your doing your own thing just like me.. right?
> ...



Hey girlie!!! Good Evening!! (right..its night over there??)
YES, I am doing my own Thing, Well kinda like the version TP gave Fitgirl a while back (the rotating of carb days) but I made some adjustments to it..) Ya know?!

Yep, I hate running on a treadmill too!! My neighborhood has soo many tall pine trees, oak trees, etc. EVERYWHERE.. I have very "shady" runs.. which is great for Cody too (my doggie).. he goes w/ me everyday! Soo it keeps us cool..well kinda!

I bet u do feel guilty about the ice cream, but honey you deserved it!!! 

I Still want to post pics of my body..but in June! (sorry) In June I will be on my new w/o plan for almost 2 months (ya know running/powerwalking 4-5 miles a day) soo I will feel even better about my body then..hopefullY!! 

I JUST SAW That you posted pics though.. I gotta go check them out!! Yeah!! 

Ohhhh U can check out my neighborhood at www.visitfairfield.com
Its A HUGE Place, they call its own town.. 

have a great night girl!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

OMG, I just checked out that web page.. It's HUGE!! 
Seems really nice, I bet you'll love it there sweety! 

Ok, I'm with ya on posting pics in June! The ones I posted today was just some ab pics for fun.. We'll post full body shots in June then!! Now, let's really do it this time..


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

YOUR ABS LOOK AWESOME GIRL!!! I CAN TELL YOUR WORKING HARD!!!

They look very very sexy!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Haha.. thank's Stace!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

Okay we are on For June then.. how about MID june.. or towards the end??? 

Yeah its big..when the neighborhood is done it will be 7,000 acres!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Ok, I let's say the LAST day of June!?  But then we really HAVE to be ready! 

It looks really nice! Your future kids will have a great time growing up there!


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

Damned....today was a pretty stressful day til I saw this .....now its just frustration  

Look`n good there jen


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh my, lotsa pain for your clients.. I trained a 50+ man yesterday who has practicly never trained before.. Well, we had to take it real slow..
> 
> It's 3:05 PM and I'm at work...



Aren't the beginners the best ones?  Each level advancement of your client is a reward within itself.  

Oh yeah, the money is gReAt, too!

Definitely, take special care of him!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Thank's buddy!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aren't the beginners the best ones?  Each level advancement of your client is a reward within itself.
> 
> Oh yeah, the money is gReAt, too!
> ...



They are!  He's real skinny too, so I'm kinda scared of breaking him..  Really low weights is the way to go with him..


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Definitely, Jenny!  Make sure he's having fun during his workouts mainly so that his focus remains the same at the same time, be exuberant of the results he's attaining and he'll come back to you forever and ever!


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2003)

Hey, nice abs Jen! 

Cameras dont show being ripped that well IMO unless your tanned and oiled up, especially if there is a flash involved.

Haha, erm, dont break your client... a bit of time and he'll be a ripped old man


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

a ripped old man!    Like Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Eggs, thanks!  

Well, I'll blame the flash then.. 

I don't think his goal is to be neither ripped or big..  he just wants to be able work on his house without getting a lot of pain in his lower back..


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> a ripped old man!    Like Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

Okay.. the end of June.. last day..deal! 

better get to work 

YA~ IF I have children, It would be a great place to raise them!


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2003)

Yep, blame the flash, thats what I use 

Well ya know... no back pains, being ripped... same difference right?  

So whats going on in Jens life today?


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

Hey Eggie..

..Well, I'll let you blame that flash when you get me those shoulder pics..

My life.. well, lots of things happening.. I'm sure I've told you about most of them already..


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

Friday 16th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal
1 tbsp sunflower seeds, 10 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 3:
40g whey
5 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 4:
5 oz lean meat
veggies

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 apple
4 almonds

Totals: Cals are a little low today.. and too low on protein
1523 cals
170g protein 46%
72g carbs 20%
54g fat 33%


Workouts:
*Weights:
-Chest and Triceps
*Cardio:
-15 min biking in gym
-30 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

hey little hotty....wanted to stop by and wish you a sunny smiley day...ummmm jenny's diet sounds sooooo good...your abs are lookin good babe....keep it up


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

Spank's sugah! 

7 days J'bo, 7 days!!


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Jenny I want some of your carbs.......... I'm going to try and do a Keto diet and drop some lbs..........have you ever done one b4


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

What's Kesella????? Your meals look great, what kind of almonds do you eat???


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2003)

Hey now, you saying I'm going to need to blame the flash in my pics    Erm, maybe, we'll see, haha.

Yep, you have, just felt like saying that! 

btw, I agree with Kuso on what he said after those pics you posted   Todays not stressful at all, but those pics perhaps added a bit of frustration.    Looking great Jen -


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

I took two pictures and got so wrapped up with some gym members that I knew and my client's high intese training that I didn't take anymore pictures!    Oops!  But tonight, I will definitely do it for ya!  

There was an IFBB pro in there and I think his name is Jimmy something.  Good looking Italian guy, monster  and the gals love him!


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hi Jenny I want some of your carbs.......... I'm going to try and do a Keto diet and drop some lbs..........have you ever done one b4



Hey there Katie!  Good to see you here! 
I have never done a keto and I'm pretty sure I would hate doing it. Why not the Beverly/DP/W8 diet? with small carb ups.. I don't know your history, but I would probably recommend it..


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey now, you saying I'm going to need to blame the flash in my pics    Erm, maybe, we'll see, haha.
> 
> Yep, you have, just felt like saying that!
> ...



Nah, I think your shoulders will look just fab! 

Frustration? Well, I know the feeling all too well..


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> What's Kesella????? Your meals look great, what kind of almonds do you eat???



Kesella.. I already explained it.. It's a dairy thing, with almost no lactose.. 100g have 75cals, 13g prot, 3.5g carbs, 1g fat.. I sort of use it as cottage cheese.. But it's not like cottage cheese, it's smooth, more like thick sour creme.. Mix with berries and apple/cinnamon/sweetner..


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Jenny!
> 
> I took two pictures and got so wrapped up with some gym members that I knew and my client's high intese training that I didn't take anymore pictures!    Oops!  But tonight, I will definitely do it for ya!
> ...



I'd like to see those pics!


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

Soon!  Very Soon!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2003)

Heck yeah frustration... umm, its hard to explain 

Have fun spinning!  I'm going to go on a picnic tomorrow... theres this girl that I'd like to go with me, but I think she lives too far away for me to ask at the last minute like this.  I'll have to take her on a picnic another day... its Summer, theres going to lots of nice days to go picnicing


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

Hey there Mr Milkman! 

I'm going spinning in a few mins, I just need to gulp down a couple of cups of coffee to wake myself up first.. 

I'm pretty sure that girl would love coming with you..  She would definitley like you to ask her on another occasion and I think she would want it to be pretty soon too..


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

hey!
Good morning!
A 2 cup of coffee morning, eh? How was your night? Did you go out?


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

Hi Jenny and Burner.. Ummmnn... Good morning Burner and maybe that applies to Jenny.  What time is it in Sweden at this moment?

All I know is that it's 3:00am here now!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> Good morning!
> A 2 cup of coffee morning, eh? How was your night? Did you go out?



Hey B! 

Good morning to you too! 
My night was really good! I went to a cozy pub with some good friends and I had a good time! I ordered a diet coke, so no alcohol for me (though I had a sip of my friend's beer.. ).
Was up bright (well, after some caffine I was  )and early to take a spinning class..

How are ya buddy? Working the night shift again?


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Jenny and Burner.. Ummmnn... Good morning Burner and maybe that applies to Jenny.  What time is it in Sweden at this moment?
> 
> All I know is that it's 3:00am here now!



Hey Dave! 

It's 11:00 here now. I think we're 6-8 hours before Florida..


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

Saturday 17th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal
1 small pear
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 tomatoe, 1 pear

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken 
veggies (made a nice little wok  )
1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 4:
250g kesella
1 pear

Meal 5: (at birthday party)
3 oz turkey
 bread, cake and red wine 


Workouts:
*Weights: Back & bicep
- Lat pulldowns, wide grip: 4x8-10
- Lat pulldowns, small grip: 4x8-10
- Seated rows: 4x8-10
- Back extensions: 4x8-10

- Cable biceps curls: 2x8-10
- Dumbell curls: 2x8-10
- Cable cross curls: 2x8-10

*Cardio:
-45 min spinning, I really worked hard today! 
-Working on dances for my dance classes
-20min biking to gym and home


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

> _*
> How are ya buddy? Working the night shift again? *_


_*

yep! I'll be here for another 2 1/2 hours...

Jeez..I feel horrible...I just downed the last of my gallon of water..it was a good 1/4 gallon I slammed at once....it feels as if I am about to burst....
(I have to drik all my fluids by 3am...so by 6:30 am when I go to sleep..I will not have to get back up...

A diet coke? in a bar?? You rowdy girl, you!


Did I mention that your abber dabbers look great!
(abber dabber = term from that late night fitness guru, body by jake guy..)
*_


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Jeez..I feel horrible...I just downed the last of my gallon of water..it was a good 1/4 gallon I slammed at once....it feels as if I am about to burst....
> (I have to drik all my fluids by 3am...so by 6:30 am when I go to sleep..I will not have to get back up...
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you're not feeling well B!  I could never handle those hours, that's for sure.. 
And pssst, be prepared to go to the bathroom soon after all that water.. 

I know.. I wasn't very wild yesterday..  Might be wilder tonight, going to a big birthday party.. 

And, thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Oh...I feel better now!
Even had another snack!

Hmm...Jenny Gone Wild! We will need video!
well, it is about shift change! Gotta get ready to get outta here!
Have a great day! ANd have fun at your party!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

I'm glad you're feeling better.. 

Nah, I won't be that wild..  

Hope you'll have a great weekend B!


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2003)

Hmmm, that workout looked great.  I'm a big fan of back and biceps...   Of course, I'm also a fan of most other muscle group exercises so thats not surprising.

Going out to party? Well I hope you have a great time!

You think she does?  Hrm, I'd better ask her quick then before her schedule fills up and she cant make my next picnic.  Thanks!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2003)

Hey Eggs! 

The workout really felt great too..  I will be so sore tomorrow.. yeay!! 

Yup, I think I'll have a pretty good time.. I just woke up from a nap though and I feel pretty dizzy.. 

And I think that girl would change her schedule around anytime to make that picnic..


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2003)

You know... I think that a good massage is necessary when your muscles are really sore.  Hrm, just how sore are your muscles anyhow?   They wouldnt happen to be really sore would they? 

She would!?  Whoohoo!  Hrm, she really is an amazing girl...   I'll have to tell you why I'm so sure of it sometime, but its a long long conversation 

Now I'm going to go put some lotion on and lay out in the sun for a couple hours.  Its a beautiful day here in Chicago, after Winter its always a treat.  Have a good night!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

I liie massages...I wa walking past a couple girls at the club on Thursday..one was giving the other a massage..so....me being me..I just stopped in front of the one girl and said: "my turn!"
Well..she wa an actual massage therapist...
Not the kind I like...
I like ther stress relieveng, strong finger, work the knots out kind of massage. She went for the deep tissue BS....
They kapt telling me to RELAX!
Hey..how the f**K do you relax..when it feels like she is trying to touch my nipples through my shoulder blades???
Danm mascochist!


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2003)

Haha, its all about the deep tissue... at least when I need a massage.  If not it just doesnt work, I need somebody to pretty much give my back the "peoples elbow".  Er, but not quite, I'd like to stay away from the spinal injuries for a few more years.

However, the kind of massage your are referring to is perfect for your girlfriend when she is sleepy after a night of drinking wine and dancing... or vice versa of course 

Oh Hey Jen, hows was the party?


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

I know...but...it was hard to portray the tuff bouncer image..when you are wincing and dare I say, wimpering?


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2003)

Mmm, a lot of talk about massages here.. Hey, I NEED one, my back is SO sore today!! 

B, you sound like a wimp..  

Eggie, the party was fun! Though I'm kinda sleepy now after all that dancing and drinking wine..


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

oh yeah!!!! You wanna arm wrestle!
Bet I pin ya, little girl!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2003)

Burner..


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2003)

Sunday 18th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
8 almonds
1 small grapefruit, 1/2 small orange

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
Veggies (LOTS of em)
1/2 small apple

Meal 3:
40g whey
12 almonds
1 small pear

Meal 4:
5 oz haddock
veggies
1/2 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 5:
5oz chicken breast
broccoli
1 apple

Meal 6:
40g whey
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1607cals (a lil short)
225g protein 58%
64g carbs 17%
43g fat 25%


Workouts:
*Cardio:
- 45min running, NO pain in shins!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

I crack myself up!


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Kesella.. I already explained it.. It's a dairy thing, with almost no lactose.. 100g have 75cals, 13g prot, 3.5g carbs, 1g fat.. I sort of use it as cottage cheese.. But it's not like cottage cheese, it's smooth, more like thick sour creme.. Mix with berries and apple/cinnamon/sweetner..


Sorry Jenny........I need to read more


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey there Katie!  Good to see you here!
> I have never done a keto and I'm pretty sure I would hate doing it. Why not the Beverly/DP/W8 diet? with small carb ups.. I don't know your history, but I would probably recommend it..


I don't know what the Beverly is, I have been doing the DP/W8 plan and will go back on it after this or carb cycling.....


----------



## Eggs (May 18, 2003)

Got your dose of almonds in for the day I see 

I'm glad your shins are doing better!  That makes running about 10x better... I'm going to try and get a nice run in today, which considering I only have a breakfast appointment should be quite easy! 

What do you think about Katies signature?  I think its really nice 

Hmm, being that I dont have much to do today except relax... I need to find something to do.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I don't know what the Beverly is, I have been doing the DP/W8 plan and will go back on it after this or carb cycling.....



Beverly International is what I think DP/W8 based their diet on. If not it is very much alike. I'll try finding a link for you..


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Got your dose of almonds in for the day I see
> 
> I'm glad your shins are doing better!  That makes running about 10x better... I'm going to try and get a nice run in today, which considering I only have a breakfast appointment should be quite easy!
> ...



Yup, I had my almonds.. 

You are such a bum..  I wish I didn't have to work today either, though sitting on IM all day will make my day go by a bit easier.. 

Uhm, I really like Katie's sig too.. 

Oh, I've got plenty of ideas......


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Monday 19th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl (0.32 cup) oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella 
1 tbsp snflwr seeds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli and cucumber
6 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
4 almonds
1 tsp flax ( I found a bottle in the fridge I brought here a few months ago.. It tasted really bad, so I think it's gone bad.. My tummy hurts now..  )
1 apple (rather big actually! )

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 pear
12 almonds
lots of veggies

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
10 almonds
veggies

Totals:
1701 cals
216g protein 53%
71g carbs 18%
54g fat 30%


Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses, 4x8-10 (got some great spotting on these)
- Laterial raises, 4x8-10
- Up-right rows, 4x8-10
- Reverse flyes, 4x8-10

- Crunches, 4*8-10 

I know, should have had more ab work.. I just hate working abs..

*Cardio:
- 25 min on stepper


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

hiya, jenny!
happy monday!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey B! 
Thanks buddy, hope you're having a good one too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

go read my journal....


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

Ooooh, a big apple huh?  Thats what I like... a big red juicy apple that snaps as you bite into it.

You have to watch that flax, the stuff is pretty finicky.  So your tummy hurts now?   Sounds like you need somebody to rub it for you... think that'll help?

So you have ideas what I can do today... what do you think would be fun?


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

Oh Jenny!

Guess what!?!?!  Remember that thing I was developing (Female singer act) I FOUND her and she is lovely-magnificent!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

Yeah..no more shin pain~! Thats great!!
Sorry about your tummy ache... hope you threw away that flax!! 
U still feel bad hon?

Take care...
KEEP UP  the great work!!

Ohhh I hate working my abs tooooooooooooo


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ooooh, a big apple huh?  Thats what I like... a big red juicy apple that snaps as you bite into it.
> 
> You have to watch that flax, the stuff is pretty finicky.  So your tummy hurts now?   Sounds like you need somebody to rub it for you... think that'll help?
> ...



Mm, apples.. 

I know I know.. I really need to get a new bottle of flax.. My tummy doesn't hurt anymore.. Er, oooh, it just started hurting REAL bad  I think I def need someone to rub it for me..


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh Jenny!
> 
> Guess what!?!?!  Remember that thing I was developing (Female singer act) I FOUND her and she is lovely-magnificent!



Oh Really!! That's great Dave!!  

We need pics and sound samples!!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Yeah..no more shin pain~! Thats great!!
> Sorry about your tummy ache... hope you threw away that flax!!
> U still feel bad hon?
> ...



I know, I'm so glad it's gone! 

I'm feeling good again, and yes, I'll throw away that flax the next time I see it.. 

A fellow ab work hater, huh? I don't really know why I hate it, it's just so boring..


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh Really!! That's great Dave!!
> 
> We need pics and sound samples!!




Soon!  very soon.


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

YA I agree..its just kinda borging! Some days I like doing them..some days I don't..
lol

have a great night hon'!


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

I like pears too   Had one for lunch today (which reminds me I forgot to put it in my journal 

Someone to rub your be... Oh -- Me! Me!  

I just got done cutting up garlic and onion for some steak marinate... I love the smell of it in small quantities, but I definitely need to go shower before bed so my covers dont reak of garlic.  

Have a good day!


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

I actually think pears are my favorite fruit! But I really can't deside, berries, apples and grapes and mango .. I can't make up my mind.. 

Of course, you're picked for the rubbing.. 

Mm, that marinade sounds good!  Can I have some steak?


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

Tusday 20th of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tssp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5 oz haddock
Lots of veggies (peppers, cabbage, cucmber.. the list goes on)
1/4 avocado
2 almonds

Meal 3:
250g kesella, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds
10 almonds
1 pear

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies (made a delish wok..  )
1 tbsp snflwr seeds
5 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 pear 

Meal 6:
40g whey
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1753cals
219g protein 52%
61g carbs 17%
59g fat 31%

Workouts:
*Cardio:
-60 min Spinning


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2003)

Ooooh, all those fruits sound good... I think I like them all too   You know what could possibly be my favorite though?  Pomegranites... they're really really good.  Have you had one?  If not, I'll have to get you some.  I cant even describe them 

Yeah!  You picked me    Ummm, now I'm frustrated.  Definitely in a good way 

Sure you can have some steak!  I'm just about to put some on that I've ben marinating for a day... its going to be really good.  Come taste


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

Wednesday 21st of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds
1 small pear

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz shrimp
big salad
10 almonds

Meal 4: *cheat meal*
Lotsa fruit
1 slice ww bread w. turkey
ww crackers
2 cookies

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple

I find that it works better to have my cheat meal on a week day.. If I have it on a sat or a sun, it ALWAYS turns into a cheat day. Now, I don't need that.. So, I add a nice little cheat meal on wednesdays. Last saturday I kinda ate some b-day cake too ( a total accident, I swear..  ), but that's not happening this weekend.. 

Workouts:
*Cardio:
-Taught a kick ass spinning class. 60 min of pure sweat..


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

hey jenny.
can't wait to jump on your diet in a couple days.
so tasty and good 
you and eggs are sooooo cute (sorry had to add that in there) 
how do you eat your avocados? i love them just plain on a spoon with some course sea salt. mmmmmm.
have a good week babe. will chat with you when i get back.


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2003)

Hey, whoohoo!  We're cute! 

Oooh, Avacado and salt... now that sounds tasty.  Makes me want to have some chips, dip and a big enchilada too.  Hrmm... maybe I should just stick with the avacado


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

thats one of the first things i am gonna have after this weekend. Nachos and Guac. MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMM


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey jenny.
> can't wait to jump on your diet in a couple days.
> so tasty and good
> ...



Hey there Jenny (I like your name btw.. )
I know, I love my diet! 
My avocados, I eat them with a spoon too! I love to make a tasty guacamole, but I haven't done that in a long time.. 
Have lots fun this weekend! I'll be thinking of ya!!  Kick some ass, ya hear!? 

And.. thank's..


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey, whoohoo!  We're cute!
> 
> Oooh, Avacado and salt... now that sounds tasty.  Makes me want to have some chips, dip and a big enchilada too.  Hrmm... maybe I should just stick with the avacado



Well, I already knew you were cute, so half of it wasn't a surprise..

Mmm, I love mexican food..


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ooooh, all those fruits sound good... I think I like them all too   You know what could possibly be my favorite though?  Pomegranites... they're really really good.  Have you had one?  If not, I'll have to get you some.  I cant even describe them
> 
> Yeah!  You picked me    Ummm, now I'm frustrated.  Definitely in a good way
> ...



yo, egs! What do you marinate your steaks in? I try different flavors of Ken's salad dressings...Lite Ceasar is awesome! (that and some Canadian Steak seasoning..)

hmm...I'm getting hungry already...


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

Why not Italian seasoning mix using canola oil rather than vegetable and mixing it with lemon, Lime, salt and pepper....


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

damn..I'm hungry..lucky its time to eat..


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2003)

Pffft... you are so much cuter than I, puuulease.  Me, I'm cute like a cactus...

Good job on your spinning class Jen, sounds like you had a great time!  Wish I'd been there for that 

Oh, and no cheat days for you   Remember what happens if you have a cheat day   Well, maybe I should reverse that... if you dont have a cheat day I'll do that 

Burner - My marinates are a mixture of pretty random stuff... usually some A1, a hot sauce of some type to spice things up a bit, oil (I'm a huge fan of olive oil... but sesame also strikes my fancy), sometimes a touch of balsamic vinegar, freshly cut garlic and a small portion of fresh cut onion.  Then anything else that jumps out at me while I'm mixing.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

heh heh...guess I am just lazy...just dump the jar into a big zip lock bag w/ meat and turn every few hours....


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

shhh people, all that talk about seasoning and marinades are making me HUNGRY!! I need a big steak with lots of fresh veggies!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Pffft... you are so much cuter than I, puuulease.  Me, I'm cute like a cactus...
> 
> Good job on your spinning class Jen, sounds like you had a great time!  Wish I'd been there for that
> ...



A cactus?  Nah, no way.. more like a puppy dog.. 

Spank's, it was fun.. Though I had some trouble in the shower afterwards, I could hardly stand up straight.. I needed someone to lean on.. 

I'm not having any cheat day damnit!! Oooh, I remember, maybe I should have a cheat day after all..


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

hmmm...steak...and veggies....yeah...so..why not go and GET one!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Yeah B, I might have some tonight.. Today's meals are packed and in the coming two there isn't any steak.. am having a shake now, some almonds and some apple..


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Thursday 22 of may:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds
2 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
1/2 a tbsp olive oil
lots of veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 tbsp olive oil
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
6 whites, 2 yolks
LOTS of veggies

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
5 almonds
lots of veggies

TOTALS:
1718cals
222g protein 53%
53g carbs 13%
63g fat 34%

Workouts:
*Weights: chest and triceps
- Regular dumbell bench press: 4x8-10 (really pushed it hard and got some good spotting..)
- Incline dumbell bench press: 4x8-10 (same goes here, being the only girl in the gym has its advantages..)
- Cable cross flyes: 4x8

- Rope pushdowns: 3x8
- Reg. triceps pushdowns: 3x8
- Assisted dips: 3x15

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking on stationary 
- 30 min powerwalk


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

Kinda funny...I stopped off at a Home Despot yesterday afternoon to get some stuff witha  buddy. In the front entryway...was lined up with some really..REALLY nice gas grills....
I was thinking how good I'd look bbq'ing in front of it!

(Guy thing)
Also had a rotissarie (spelling)
burners on the side...ha! Get it...Burners?
HA!
All I need is a bigger house! So I can have a party deck! and a pool! and a hot tub! yeah! I did buy my lottery tickets...


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Ooooh, I hope you'll win that lottery!  We can have that IM party there on the party deck with you bbq'ing!!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Oh no.. I just got hiccups..  It's kinda loud.. But hey, I bet that burns extra calories..


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

..and an ab workout....

ready....
BOO!
did it work?


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Haha..  
No, didn't work!!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

OOHH, it's gone!! I didn't even notice!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

good! I was gonna get a scary face for you..


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

A puppy!  Now what do I have in common with a puppy besides that I like to be pet, like to get kisses, want to jump into bed with you, like to go for walks, am always hungry, like to ride in cars with the window down (though my tongue doesnt loll), like to be scratched (and massaged..)... and, oh damnit  I am a puppy.  Grrrr, I'll bite your finger though... Grrr. 

I'm glad Burner could help you with those hiccups... my method is usually tickling.  I dont think it actually works, but its a whole lot of fun for me 

Yeah Burner, will you win the lottery already so we can party at your casa?


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Your hilarious JennY!!!!

are your hiccups gone yet???

Hope your having a great day..


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> A puppy!  Now what do I have in common with a puppy besides that I like to be pet, like to get kisses, want to jump into bed with you, like to go for walks, am always hungry, like to ride in cars with the window down (though my tongue doesnt loll), like to be scratched (and massaged..)... and, oh damnit  I am a puppy.  Grrrr, I'll bite your finger though... Grrr.
> 
> I'm glad Burner could help you with those hiccups... my method is usually tickling.  I dont think it actually works, but its a whole lot of fun for me



See, I told ya, a typical puppy!  Btw, did I mention how much I like puppies? 

Tickling? Nah, that wouldn't work with me Mr.. I'd need something a little more disctacting to stop the hiccups..


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Your hilarious JennY!!!!
> 
> are your hiccups gone yet???
> ...



Hey there hotty! 

Yep, it's gone.. Burner helped me with it!

How are ya today Stace? Tummy ache gone?


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Heya honey!! Yeah They are gone!!!! Cool!!! 

No..I'm in pain.. I won't be here all day.. I hope not!!

SUX


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

yeah babe, I read in your journal and replied there..

I'm so sorry sugah!!


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

Hmmm, something more distracting... Oooh, I have just the thing in mind.  Here, let me whisper it in your ear.   A bed of flowers... four hands, two mouths... two bodies...  oh wait, did I say that out loud?

Whoops  

Okay, off to see the wizard.  Or at least get some breakfast


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Its not your fault honey!! But thanks for caring!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hmmm, something more distracting... Oooh, I have just the thing in mind.  Here, let me whisper it in your ear.   A bed of flowers... four hands, two mouths... two bodies...  oh wait, did I say that out loud?
> 
> Whoops
> ...



Eggie baby, I think that would make me lose the hiccup.. And I think it wouldn't come back for a long time.. and if it did, well, then I'd just have to get a new treatment..  *hoping for more hiccup*


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Its not your fault honey!! But thanks for caring!!!!



Well, I'd hope not..  But I'm still sorry.. It really sucks, you're almost always hurting somewhere..


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

I'm leaving work now FINALLY!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

Have a good workout Jenny, oh, and I'd be your doctor any day in diagnosing those hiccups


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Thank you sweety..  I did have a great workout! though I think I really need that massage.. I'm so sore..


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

A massage?  I'm there, Jenny! 

I dare to go back to spinning next week along with kick boxing!

All inspirations lie amongst you!  

I have been doing one on one spinning for my client.

I promise!  Pictures real soon!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A massage?  I'm there



I so didnt offer to massage you too   Hehe, oooh, hey Jenny... you've got a couple massage volunteers, might as well get ready for 3 or 4 hours of intense deep tissue massage therapy.  Sound good?  

I'm glad you had a good workout, that really is like the icing on the cake of a good day.   You know what I thought about today   Oh, and I was eating in a resturaunt when I got the last one, almost had to excuse myself.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hmmm, something more distracting... Oooh, I have just the thing in mind.  Here, let me whisper it in your ear.   A bed of flowers... four hands, two mouths... two bodies...




dang...and all I offered to do was scare her...I am slipping in my old age...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

oh...jenny...just so you know...I went home and went straight to bed...no pb and ritz....
I was strong!

oops, wait...j'bo reads your thread..doesn't she...dang..she's gonna read this and know I was bout to eat bad stuff...she's gonna kick my butt!
Ever see a grown  man cower from a WOMAN who is 70 pounds lighter than him???


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A massage?  I'm there, Jenny!
> 
> I dare to go back to spinning next week along with kick boxing!
> ...



So, are you working as hard as your client, or are you just standing there telling him what to do and maybe whip him some?  I'd like to do that to a client sometime..  

Pics will be fun!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I so didnt offer to massage you too   Hehe, oooh, hey Jenny... you've got a couple massage volunteers, might as well get ready for 3 or 4 hours of intense deep tissue massage therapy.  Sound good?
> 
> I'm glad you had a good workout, that really is like the icing on the cake of a good day.   You know what I thought about today   Oh, and I was eating in a resturaunt when I got the last one, almost had to excuse myself.



Oooh, lotsa massage!! Though I don't think I'll be able to take it that long, so I'll probably have to give Dave a raincheck..

Yup, I'm loving the gym more than usual right now! Tonight is legs, I can't wait!!
Er, so you liked my message.. I was really cold and waited for a long time, but no Eggie..


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

you're loving leg workouts? ooooh...you are twisted...

I am still walking funny from my workout on wednesday...


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang...and all I offered to do was scare her...I am slipping in my old age...
> 
> oh...jenny...just so you know...I went home and went straight to bed...no pb and ritz....
> ...



Oh B, don't feel bad..  

Good job Mike!!  Now throw away that ritz package! 

Somehow I had the  feeling you would like getting your ass kicked by J'bo!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Haha Mike, yeah, what can I say.. 
I'm glad you worked hard!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Friday  23rd of May:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
3 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 small pear
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
1/2 tbsp olive oil
Lotsa veggies 

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 small grapefruit
1/2 tbsp oil
2 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 tsp butter
veggies 

TOTALS:
1617cals
214g protein 55%
56g carbs 14%
54g fat 31%

Workouts:

*Weights: Legs:
- Lunges: 4x10
- Leg press: 4x8 (I went heavy!!)
- Hack squats: 4x10

Was supposed to do 4 more sets but my legs were killing me.. 

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8

*Cardio: 
- On empty stomach:
30 min intervals & 30 min moderate on stationary bike


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

hell no! that would be wsteful! Besides...I bought them in bulk....


yeah...as long as she kissed and made up..she can be me all day and all night long....


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Mike  stay away from them!! 

I figured you'd say that!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

Hey...my relief just showed up...time for bed! Have a great weekend! talk to you next week!
mike


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Ok Mikey, have a great weekend you too! 

And oh, keep us updated this weekend!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> So, are you working as hard as your client, or are you just standing there telling him what to do and maybe whip him some?  I'd like to do that to a client sometime..
> 
> Pics will be fun!



I work a lot harder than my client especially in all aspects.  He works hard at night NOT  sleeping.  According to my sources, my client averages 3.5 hours of sleep[ bc/ he chooses to mess around.

Even last week while injured, I've literally grabbed weights and did a full 10 rep demo on certain things he needs motivation.

He knew I had a pinched nerve in my back, so the other day, I demo'd Lat bar pulldowns (240 lbs.) and one arm rows (115 lbs) for my first set!!!

As for spinning, I've paid my dues with one of the best trainers in SFLA!

If you want to see a quick demo of the spin class.... see the "Victim" thread.  I had to do it as generic as possible bc/ he was on limited time!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Dave, you aren't supposed to train when you're injured!!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

But, now I'm stronger... than yesterday!!!  B-Spears  

I know Jenny but my back is quite stronger than ever though!  Did you check the routine out??


http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17349&perpage=30&pagenumber=3


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

I looked in your thread but couldn't find it..


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

scroll to the bottom

or better yet.........


I'll bring it to you!  


Spinning!

Talk about him almost dying! I swear I counted higher that 180 bpm!

Strategy: 
- Warm up 5 mins!
- Straight into the mountain (2nd hand position... max tension... legs barely moving!) I smelled his pain here! (10 min climb!)
- cut 2 full notches to the left to go into the 3rd position!!! Butt 1/2 inch off the seat! 5 mins.
- 3 full turns to the left riding the wind for 5 mins!
- Jumps with 8 reps.
* 1/1 count up and down
* 2/2 count up and down
* 4/4 count 
* 8/8 count
- another mountain!!!!!!! (poor guy!)
- took a seat and rode the wind... no tension
- back to jumps but reverse order! As the counts decreased, his tension increased!!!!
- One last hard mountain!!!!
- rode the wind for 10 mins into the cool down!!!!

Talk about a sweat fest for him!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

that looks like a nice spin class!!   I bet the poor guy was sweating all over the place! 

Good job Davie!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

I have pictures of it!  

But I will post them soon!


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

Yeah I liked your message... I started swimming, might be a few months 

Your legs doing okay?  Those 12 sets sounded pretty intense, you cant go wrong with that 

That Salmon sounds really good right now, I'd like some of that for dinner and its cook.  Well, as long as you're the one who cooked it


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

A few months.. 

Yeah, my legs are ok.. But I'll have a hard time tomorrow at the 9:00 AM spin class.. 

Haha, my mom cooked the salmon..


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

Well I'm a good swimmer... but its is a few thousand miles and all 

Oooh, tell me about your spin class, sounds like its going to be fun the day after a killer leg workout.  Thats my girl!  Hehe

Er, well... then never mind the cook... I'm glad I added that clause on the end then


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Well, I'll meet you in Denmark with a towel..

Spinclass in 40 mins.. I think I'm going to do some stretching now.. The first 10 mins today will be HELL, but then I will be fine! I hope..


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

Denmark it is then!  Ummm, sure you dont want to meet in say, London for a nice brunch about halfway?  

Have fun spinning!  I'm sure you'll do great Jenny.


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

London? Well.. Okay..  But I'm taking a plane there then..  

Spinning was great but my legs was hurting the whole time..  But I did it and I did it well!


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

Saturday 24th of May:

Shooting for about 70-100g carbs today

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
7 almonds
1 small pear

Meal 3:
6 whites, 2 yolks
1 small apple
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
veggies
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 6:
1/2 small apple
40g whey
5 almonds
1tsp butter

TOTALS:
1720cals
205g protein 49%
90g carbs 22%
54g fat 29%

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & biceps:
- Wide grip lat pulldowns: 4x8
- Close grip lat pulldowns: 4x8
- Seated rows: 4x8

- Cable curls: 3x6-8
- Cable X curls: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 60 min spinning on empty stomach


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Saturday 24th of May:
> 
> Shooting for about 70-100g carbs today
> ...



Jenny,

I take it then you did your workout on an empty stomach??
I noticed you love pears!  What is the sugar content on pears.  I'm unfamiliar with those.  I would thing their more acidic... like an apple?  Please educate me on it!  How's your day and what is your Holiday weekend agenda??

TTYS!


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

I hope you'd take a plane, the waters cold out there! 

Knew you would... sorry the legs hurt, but I'm glad you put all your effort into it


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Jenny,
> 
> I take it then you did your workout on an empty stomach??
> ...



Hey Dave! 

I didn't do the weighttraining on empty stomach! I went home and ate in between.. I don't think I could do weights without food ..

Oh, I love pears! They are not as acidic as apples, they're sweeter and give a bigger insulin response.. But I eat them pretty often, as long as I eat them in a meal with protein and fat.
I don't like soft and too sweet and mature, I like em hard and fresh! 

We don't have a holiday weekend this weekend.. If we do, I've missed it..  Next weekend is though..
My weekend will be fun, have some things planned.. fun stuff!


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

My mom is baking a cake for mothers day (we swedes celebrate that tomorrow)!!  It's smelling SO good and I can't lick the spoons!!  It's my favourite cake and I can't eat it tomorrow..


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave!
> 
> I didn't do the weighttraining on empty stomach! I went home and ate in between.. I don't think I could do weights without food ..
> ...




Whoops, it's Memorial Day and I forgot you were Sweden!  Double Whoops! 

Aahhhh.. a split session!  I also keep forgetting the time zone area were in too!


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

*Cake!*

No cake for you huh?  Hrmm, what kind of cake is it?  I might be able to fit it into my diet   

Damn I'm going to pay for that.

What'd you get your mom for Mothers Day?


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

It's an awesome cake with kiwis on.. some cream and chocolate too.. On a sponge cake bottom.. It's great.. 
I'm not tasting it though..  I'll stay strong!! 

You so suck..


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

Good evening, Jenny!  I'm going to get some equipment pics of the torture routine!  Too bad I couldn't be in them!  By myself.. unless some of my friend's are there tonight!

I went to a weirdo show last night!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Well, I'll meet you in Denmark *IN* a towel..
> :



jeez...jenny..be a bit more *subtle* ...would ya??


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> jeez...jenny..be a bit more *subtle* ...would ya??



No No No, please dont


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

Good Jen, stay strong and away from that cake   Tell you what, you skip the cake and I'll skip the Sundae when I take my family out for desserts later on this week.  Fair? 

However, I did go out and buy a dozen kiwis the other day... want to share a fruit salad instead?


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Sunday 25th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
7 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1tbsp heavy cream
7 almonds

Meal 3:
Now this was the time when my whole family ate cake (my favourite!!  ) and cinnabuns!!! 
250g kesella
1 tbsp whipped heavy cream
fruitsalad with:
1 kiwi, 1/2 pear, 1/2 apple, 1 small grapefruit
Basicly all my carbs for the day..  Though this way I enjoyed our Mothers day celebration without too much sugar/fat. 

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolk
3 almonds
Veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
10 almonds

Totals:
1574 cals
180g protein  47%
69g carbs 18%
59g fat 35%

Today's totals may not be eaxactly down to the numbers.. I licked some cream (no sugar added to it) when mom baked the cake and had a few slices of kiwi and such.. No sugary thing though! 

Workouts:
Well deserved REST!! The most exhausting thing I did was tanning!


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> jeez...jenny..be a bit more *subtle* ...would ya??


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No No No, please dont



You don't have to worry about that..


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

Whew *wipes sweat from brow*  Had me worried there for a second.

Burner, whatcha trying to do to me bro


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

you should know better than that honey..

Btw, how was the quality time with Gramma, no distracting things I hope..


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

Oh I do 

Quality time with Gamma was really nice... but for some reason I was quite distracted.  Wish I could put my finger on it, or maybe even a hand... or possibly even...


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Now what would that be?


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

Ummm, not telling!


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Monday 26th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tnsp sunflower seeds
4 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp snflwr seeds
6 almonds

Meal 3:
4.5 oz smoked salmon
2 oz chicken (needed to get the protein up a lil)
Veggies

Meal 4:
40h whey
10 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 5:
6 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
5 oz ckicken breast
veggies
5 almonds, 1tbsp snflwr seeds

TOTALS:
1655 cals
217g protein 54%
47g carbs 12%
60g fat 34%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulder and abs
- Dumbell shoulder presses: 4x6-8
- Laterial raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Reverse pec deck flyes: 4x 8-10

- Regular crunch 4x10
- Oblique cruch 4x10

Ok, so my ab work still sucks..  But at least I added another exercise.. 

*Cardio:
Was supposed to go running now, but I've got blisters on my feet from new shoes and it's kinda late.. I might skip it..


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

My jeans are fitting real loose today!!  

AND we're having a short week this week due to a holiday, only three days of work! 

Life is good


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Now loose fitting things... thats a good thing, and yet somehow a travesty as well 

Congrats on that though honey!  and of course on the holiday as well, hmmm, might have to find a way to fill all that free time


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Yeah Justin, I need to go buy some tighter ones.. Wanna help me shopping?  

Ugh, today is shoulders and abs.. I like training shoulders, but I hate working abs..  I think I need someone there to motivate me a little.. Like rewarding me after each crunch..


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Ummm, do you have to ask?   Yeah!  Oh, and theres something else we need to shop for if I do recall...

A little reward after each crunch, I know just the thing   Anything I can do that will especially motivate you?


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Oh yeah, that!  Well get your butt over here and we've got a deal.. 

You know just the thing? Oooh ooh, is it cookies? It it Justin is it? *jumping up and down*..


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Grrr, working on it 

and umm, no, not cookies   Keep guessing


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Have yo fed the elk yet???


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

you two meet in person yet?


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

You talking of Egg and Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Have yo fed the elk yet???



 Yeah, and I actually took him out of the garage! I just need to buy a leash, then I can go walk him.. 

How's your beaver?


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you two meet in person yet?



No ..


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah, and I actually took him out of the garage! I just need to buy a leash, then I can go walk him..
> 
> How's your beaver?


Da beav' is doing fine,thank you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

well when then? you two have to meet up...anything planned? Vegas in Sept. sounds good.


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well when then? you two have to meet up...anything planned? Vegas in Sept. sounds good.



Nah.. nothing planned.. We're trying to though.. Soon I hope..


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Da beav' is doing fine,thank you!!!



I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Whose going to walk who?(you or the elk???)
Elk on a leach... 
Leave it to da SWEEDS to think of things like dat!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

I'm strong you know! 

Hey, I can't let him run around! He might be hit by a car!  

And btw..


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Luv you too!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Soon sounds good to me too   REALLY soon 

Dero, if you wouldnt mind walking the Elk for a while... I have a few things to do, I mean talk about, with its owner.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> It it Justin is it? *jumping up and down*..


ya kow..I just thought of a great pornal joke involving you two....but I wouldn't want to taint your youthful, innocent eyes....


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Soon sounds good to me too   REALLY soon
> 
> Dero, if you wouldnt mind walking the Elk for a while... I have a few things to do, I mean talk about, with its owner.



I like the sound of that.. 

Yeah D, be a buddy and walk the Elk a little.. Hey you can let him run next to ya when you're on the mountainbike..


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ya kow..I just thought of a great pornal joke involving you two....but I wouldn't want to taint your youthful, innocent eyes....


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Tuesday 27th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp snflwr seeds
3 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp sf-seeds, 4 almonds
Veggies

Meal 3:
250g kesella
1 small apple
10 almonds

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
5 almonds, 1tsp butter
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken
10 almonds
veggies

TOTALS:
1505 cals
185g protein 51%
59g carbs 16%
52g fat 32%

Workouts:
*Weights: rest
*Cardio:
- 50min running on empty stomach. Had such a great run today! My mind was somewhere else and I was just letting my body work..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_


what??? You don't even want to know what is was???


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

how's things on your side of the world, my little fiar haired lady friend?

Me? If I was any better..I wouldn't be able to stand myself..


Actually..I just ate too much chicken. I didn't realize They were so huge....instead of my 0500 feeding..I think I will just have the protein shake I packed...
Ahh well...one more week of good eating...until My jenny kicks my booty!

oh..and for the record...I am almost out of PB...about a week's worth...imagine how that works out!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what??? You don't even want to know what is was???



I do.. that's  why I grin..


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how's things on your side of the world, my little fiar haired lady friend?
> 
> Me? If I was any better..I wouldn't be able to stand myself..
> ...



I'm great too thanks!  It would of course be all better if.. well you know.. 

Too much chicken? Well, at least it was chicken and not a ritz cracker..  J'bo (all these Jenny's are confusing me..  ) will def kick your booty, but I thought we agreed that you would like that.. 

You take it easy with that PB Mr..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You know just the thing? Oooh ooh, is it cookies? It it Justin is it? *jumping up and down*..



I was gonna say something like:
Keep that up..and it will bring a whole new menaing to having...
ready for this????

'Egg on your face"


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm great too thanks!  It would of course be all better if.. well you know..
> 
> Too much chicken? Well, at least it was chicken and not a ritz cracker..  J'bo (all these Jenny's are confusing me..  ) will def kick your booty, but I thought we agreed that you would like that..
> ...


1) I only have about a week's worth of PB left...so there, nya nya!
2) I know how you'd be better...we are in the same situation, my friend!
3) Yeah...as long as she will kiss and make up afterwards....a little beating would be too bad...


----------



## Eggs (May 27, 2003)

I leave for a few hours and become the subject of a pornal joke, whats thats this world coming to   Ahhh, nm.  My eyes are youthful and innocent!  

That run sounded good Jenny, your shins feeling okay still?  Ooh, and you have a leg workout today, well I hope it goes well!


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

Wait a sec here!!!!
Just to clear somethings out!!!



 I DO NOT DO ANY ELKSITTING!!!!! 

Yay,dero be a nice sport and get outta here and go run da elk...
   


The only one that I walk is my beaver!!!

Nice try Egg!!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Justin, I think we need to get used to it with guys like Burner around..  

Yep, shins were ok, felt em a little bit in the beginning, but they were ok!  Thanks for asking sweetie.. 

Dero, aww, don't be sad..  We'd get someone else to walk the elk.. you could.. er, well, my dog could use a walk.. would you mind?


----------



## Eggs (May 27, 2003)

Yep, I guess we should.  We've been pornalized 

Oh hey, I'm glad your shins were feeling good   You know, when we go running together I'll ice them for ya.  I have to earn my keep somehow 

Have fun with legs tomorrow!  Hope you have a killer workout.


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Wednesday 28th (my granny's b-day and cheat meal day for me!! ):

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 apple
10 almonds

Meal 5:
*Cheat meal* 
B-day dinner at grandma's

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Smith lunges: 4x8-10
- Hack squat: 4x8
- Leg extentions: 3x 8
- Leg curl: 3x8

- Seated Calf press & standing calf press:
Supersettedx3

*Cardio:
-45min running. Legs (esp shins) felt very tired and weak in the beginning, but after a few mins I felt great!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, we should.. Cause Kuso hasn't even been in here yet..  

Mm ice.. You know, there's lots of things to do with ice..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

you can make drinks with it.
cool things down with it
make sculptures
skate on it

oh...wait....did you mean....
 
you were thinking of something ELSE....ha ha..how silly of me....
g'mornng, jenny!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

hey! I did a whopping TEN minutes of cardio today!

(then jenny said that was pathetic)
 
hey..it was all the time I had...and it was ten minutes longer than I usually do....
but hey, next week when I go back to day shift...I will be going to the gym AFTER work..and have time to do cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

Hey!
Where are you?? My shift is almost OVER! If you aren't here soon...I will not be able to yak at ya until Friday night!


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2003)

I know... I'm amazed the dawg hasnt been by.  Perhaps Kuso has grown tired of our journals   He hasnt even pornalized mine yet, wonder if everything is alright 

Yeah, there are alot of things to do with ice... thanks Burner, I almost forgot we could make Ice sculptures with it too!  I didnt get to do as much ice skating as I wanted this year, the pond across the street was a bit rough anyhow   Umm, did you have something else in mind Jenny?


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday to your Granny!!   
will you get to see her today??

I'm glad you had a great run!!! Go run some more for me now!! 

Have a great day! 
XOXO


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Hey people!

Mike, I'm sorry, I was working at the gym all day!  No computer there ya know! And thank's for all those ice-ideas.. But I don't think Justin and I will need 'em.. 

Justin, I know, he's been slacking.. Maybe he's just getting old..  
Er, yeah, I did have other plans for that ice.. 

Stacey, Hey honey! 
I did see granny yesterday, we went over there with presents and sang to her. And had some cake!  I always have my cheat meal on wednesdays now, it works better for me.. 
I'll run some for ya too, I know how much you would want to do it yourself! Still in pain?


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Thursday  29th (holiday here, off work!!  ):

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5oz lean pork
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 3:
250g kesella
1 small grapefruit
10 almonds

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 small apple
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
5 almonds
1tsp butter

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
veggies

TOTALS:
1595 cals
211g protein 55%
51g carbs 13%
55g fat 32%

Workouts:
*Cardio: 
- 26 mins of low intense cardio before b-fast
- 50 min spinning. The first 15 mins I was not able to focus.. My mind was SO not in the spinning room..


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

What is it, Elk Day?


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Oh yeah D, of course.. 

Nah, to tell you the truth I don't really know what we're celebrating..  I know what it's called though "Pingstafton", but I dunno how to translate it..


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Hmmmm,you got me there!!!
What are you doing here on a day OFF!!!
Go and enjoy the great outdoors!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

I have!  I've been tanning all day! But I need to get in here update my meals!  And er, keep in touch with a surtain special someone..  
I'm so friggin tired from all the time in the sun and my workouts.. Am supposed to do a chest/triceps workout outside in a bit..


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2003)

hiya jenny!
not gonna pornalize your journal today...tomorrow..maybe, but definately not today...you are safe..not in a very pornal mood.
I think I am going to go back and study my real estate stuff for the afternoon....
have a great day, and if u are on this weekend, I will see ya then!
mike


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

that's what I like hearing from ya, Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Mike, oh my, are you sure you're alright?  No pornalizing.. 
Good luck with that studying, you're going to be a big man in the real estate buis, I can feel it! 

Dave, er, what? that I'm tanning? I think you need to be a bit more specific..


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

get some sun for me!!


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Mike, oh my, are you sure you're alright?  No pornalizing..
> Good luck with that studying, you're going to be a big man in the real estate buis, I can feel it!
> 
> Dave, er, what? that I'm tanning? I think you need to be a bit more specific..




  I just caught that!  Pardon me, I'm slightly ill today and I thought it said, training all day!!!!    :


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

I figured it was something like that .. 

Hey, what's the countdown for? Another trip!


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2003)

Tanning all day, thats what I like to hear   Along with doing a chest/tricep workout outside, that sounds like a load of fun... umm, to watch   Okay okay, maybe to do as well 

Feeling a bit tired?  I think you need a foot and back massage before going to bed... and a little Vitamin J applied just the right way  

Your meals today looked great!  Hrm, your mind wasnt on spinning?  Whatcha thinkin about? 

Sounds like Burner is gettin real estate crazy, awesome.  We can still count on that house soon for the IM party then right Mike?   Keep up the studying bro, I think you'll do great.


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I have!  I've been tanning all day! But I need to get in here update my meals!  And er, keep in touch with a surtain special someone..
> I'm so friggin tired from all the time in the sun and my workouts.. Am supposed to do a chest/triceps workout outside in a bit..


 EGG  
What are you doing,keeping da lady waiting...


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2003)

Ummm, currently I'm beating my head against the wall... see. 

For good reason too!


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> Feeling a bit tired?  I think you need a foot and back massage before going to bed... and a little Vitamin J applied just the right way
> 
> Your meals today looked great!  Hrm, your mind wasnt on spinning?  Whatcha thinkin about?



Mmm, Justin, I really need that massage and Vitamin J! 

Thank's, one of us needs to keep the meals looking good! 
Er, well, my mind was sorta wandering towards the beach.. In the water... Er, you know what I mean..


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> EGG
> What are you doing,keeping da lady waiting...



D, don't yell at him! I don't want him to stop damnit!


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ummm, currently I'm beating my head against the wall... see.
> 
> For good reason too!



Now watch that pretty little head of yours.. 

I wonder what that reason is?


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

Friday 30th:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal
5 almonds, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
5 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 3:
40g whey
15 almonds
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
1 potatoe
veggies
4 ww crackers

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 ww sandwich
1 grapefruit
15 almonds


Workouts:
*Cardio:
- 45 min running/powerwalking.. Shins were hurting.. 

*Weights: chest/tricep homeworokout:
- Knee pushups: 20x3
- Dumbell chest presses: 15x3
- Regular pushups: 10x3

- Triceps kickbacks: 15x3
- Bench triceps dip: 15x4

This was a pretty good workout. Triceps were better than chest. Some sets were interrupted by my dog who kept running over to me to lick my face or bite my pony tail.. And oh yeah, some interval running and some crawling inbetween when I was playing with the doggie..


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Haha, theres no chance of me stopping 

I like the sound of that water, can I come and play?  

Yeah yeah babe, so my meal plans werent looking so hot.    But I like yours... we should cook dinner together 

I can tell ya what the reason is   Its about 5' 6"...


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

k if you two dont meet in the next couple months i am having a fundraiser to get Eggs to Swed. TOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

Haha, thank's Jenny!  

We're working on it, and I really hope it'll be soon, if not then ..


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, theres no chance of me stopping
> 
> I like the sound of that water, can I come and play?
> ...



I'm glad to hear that.. 

Of course you can come and play.. I'll bring my blown up Crocodile for us to play with in the water.. Er, or maybe we won't need that.. 

And you'd always be my first choice to cook dinner with.. 

Hey, I'm real sore after my workout.. I need someone to take care of me..


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> This was a pretty good workout. Triceps were better than chest. Some sets were interrupted by my dog who kept running over to me to lick my face or bite my pony tail.. And oh yeah, some interval running and some crawling inbetween when I was playing with the doggie..



HEY THIS SOUNDS LIKE MY WORKOUTS AT HOME W/ CODY!!
When I do lunges he follows me and attacks my ankles..and when I do crunches he's licking all over my face!!!  LoL

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND SWEETIE!


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Haha, ummm, Mr. Crocodile?  I think we'll manage without him 

Awww, your dog gets to bite your pony tail but I gotta respect it... whats with that?   Actually, I'd just like to run my fingers through it 

Dinner!  Lets have BBQ Salmon!  Hrm, whatcha feel like for dessert?

I'll take good care of you   First lets work on those shins and make them stop hurting... after that, well... we'll just have to play doctor and find out.

btw J'Bo, Thanks   I'm not above people throwing money in my hat, haha... but I might just get out there without any help.  Heck, I'm going even if I have to learn to swim (Umm, I really can swim  )  Now if you all want to have a fundraiser to help me pay for a chalet in Switzerland


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

glad that you guys are trying to get it together. cause you are sooo cute together


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

We're not really as cute as we seem.  She hurts me  

and I like it! 

Thanks J'Bo!  Now wheres that cute 'lil Swede...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

Hey Henny!
Naw...just going thru alot of stuff....
I'm tired of working three jobs..no free time...my best buddy is already doing well with his real estate...buying towys. (just got a camper trailer, ATV's) asking me if I want to go camping..always having to say, thanks, but can't..ewith working, or broke.

I am gonna be studying my butt of this weekend tyring to get all my things ready to 'lay down the foundation' for my business and get running. 
SO..ya know..some things good, some bad..some up in the air...

On a good note..I really POUNDED my legs this afternoon in the gym! I had that funny walk going out...one of my friends looked at me and gave me that 'knowing what you just did' smile..

Have a great weekend!
If you are on this weekend, I'll talk with ya, if not..I go back to days next Wenesday...


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Oh man!! I'm so friggin TIRED!! 

Just came back from a Spinning Instructor Education day.. Oh my fuckin god!!  We were spinning for 3.5 friggin hours, I thought my legs were going to fall off! I carbed up (not that I usually need carb ups) last night, but it didn't help much.. Tried to get lots of fruit and some shakes in between today..
The last hour was just hell! I felt like slapping that damn instructor. He was all cheery and pushy and  ..

I so need a massage and a back rub right now! Justin, where are ya??  Oh right, it's his birthday, I'm not supposed to be the one asking for favours..


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY THIS SOUNDS LIKE MY WORKOUTS AT HOME W/ CODY!!
> When I do lunges he follows me and attacks my ankles..and when I do crunches he's licking all over my face!!!  LoL
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND SWEETIE!



Hey Stace! 

Haha, seems like your doggie is having a lot of fun during your workouts too..  Glad to hear that! 

Have a great weekend you too sweets!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> We're not really as cute as we seem.  She hurts me
> 
> and I like it!



I so don't hurt you..  well, maybe in one way, but you hurt me even more back then..


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Henny!
> Naw...just going thru alot of stuff....
> I'm tired of working three jobs..no free time...my best buddy is already doing well with his real estate...buying towys. (just got a camper trailer, ATV's) asking me if I want to go camping..always having to say, thanks, but can't..ewith working, or broke.
> ...



I'm sorry you have to work so much buddy.. 

I really hope this real estate buis is going to work great for ya, you really deserve it!

Don't even talk about legs. Mine are not really sore, but so friggin tired after all of that spinning!!!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh man!! I'm so friggin TIRED!!
> 
> Just came back from a Spinning Instructor Education day.. Oh my fuckin god!!  We were spinning for 3.5 friggin hours, I thought my legs were going to fall off! I carbed up (not that I usually need carb ups) last night, but it didn't help much.. Tried to get lots of fruit and some shakes in between today..
> ...


He,he...
 
Did you finish with some gatorade???It helps!!!
Make it hurt SO GOOD!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

No D, I didn't.. I was so tired though! 
One girl actually fainted.. insane!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

You should, it helps ENORMOUSLY on the recovery!!!
So what's on the plate for today??
Getting ready to go CLUBBING?


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I so need a massage and a back rub right now! Justin, where are ya??  Oh right, it's his birthday, I'm not supposed to be the one asking for favours..



Silly... you know that you can ask anything of me, and a massage isnt asking for a favor... its asking me to give my girl some TLC and theres nothing else I'd rather be doing.  But if I wasnt giving you that massage before you had to ask I'd be disappointed in myself. 

I dont know Jenny, you put the hurting on me pretty bad   Have a good nap... I hope you're feeling a bit recharged when you wake up.  Talk to you soon


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Aww.. I could get used to that..  You are so sweet honey, I really need to have you here ya know.. 
Of course, I'd pay you back for all that massage..


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

Cyber massage?????
Does it work?


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Cyber massage?????
> Does it work?



Thanks for reminding me D


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

Hey honey, I was looking through the members pics last night, you are so beautiful.......... adorable............


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

That she is!!!  
Our Sweedish


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey honey, I was looking through the members pics last night, you are so beautiful.......... adorable............



Aww, thank you Kate! That was very sweet of you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey honey, I was looking through the members pics last night, you are so beautiful.......... adorable............


...and...ONLINE!
HIYA JENNY!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Hey B! 

How are ya this morning, er, tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

mucho better!
Tired, but good!
I missed my workout though...too many errands to run before work...


Damn! I just looked at the clock...<gulp> IT's ONLY 11:50PM!!!
    
I think time has come to a complete standstill....


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

Theres our Swedish Hottie   Just what I wanted for my Birthday


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Sunday 1st of June:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 2 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 oz salmon
1 tbsp butter
1 small apple

Meal 3:
apple..  
I know this meal sucked, but I was at the show and had about a zillion kids to look after.. 

Meal 4:
1 slice ww bread, 1 oz turkey
Another sucky meal.. 

Meal 5:
5 oz lean pork
veggies


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

that...was a L O N G breakfast!

look! I was right! 
48 minutes to go...before..I an go..and terminate the endless evening...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Aww, sorry I didn't come back Mike! I went tanning and then I had to prepare for this show my kids in my dance classes had. 
Sowwy..  
I've got a pic of it though. This is one of my dance groups, the cutest bunch!  Quality sucks though


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's the other group.. They did so well today, I got all teary eyed!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Hi Jenny!!!!
What else do you do...?
Spinn instructor,dance teacher,work out,Blade,ride and run...
Busy gurl!!!!!
And of course Clubbing,can't forget that!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Awww, I'm glad you had such a good time Jenny!  Your kids are really cute, and look at whose smiling big in the first pic   Good job with the kids baby


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hi Jenny!!!!
> What else do you do...?
> Spinn instructor,dance teacher,work out,Blade,ride and run...
> ...



Hey  D! 

Well, you forgot Personal Trainer..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Awww, I'm glad you had such a good time Jenny!  Your kids are really cute, and look at whose smiling big in the first pic   Good job with the kids baby



Thanks honey..  It was fun!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey  D!
> 
> Well, you forgot Personal Trainer..


Ooops,sorry I forgot.
 
Looking good in da pic!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice picture (bout' time!) 

Hey Jenny, I see you traded in your brown locks for blonde!  It looks very nice!

Did you get the PM I sent you the other day?  I'm on MSN Chat right now, too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!
That's ok..I needed to get some studying done anyway....
Aww...look at you! Big smile! What a positive role model fro your little students!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm tired 

Dero is right, you're one busy lady!  Think you could spare some time for some... umm, other stuff?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nice picture (bout' time!)
> 
> Hey Jenny, I see you traded in your brown locks for blonde!  It looks very nice!
> ...



Thanks buddy!

I'll get one with better quality soon.. 

I've had this hair colour for 3 years, so no, no colour change!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya Jenny!
> That's ok..I needed to get some studying done anyway....
> Aww...look at you! Big smile! What a positive role model fro your little students!



Well, I'm still sorry.. I'll be online a lot today though! 

Thanks Mike, I really enjoyed having them.. Well, most of the time, sometimes they acted like little brats and I had to bitch at them a little..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm tired
> 
> Dero is right, you're one busy lady!  Think you could spare some time for some... umm, other stuff?



Ya know, I'm real tired too.. I just had a cup of coffee.. I hardly ever have coffee if I'm not at work.. Here I need it though.. 

Other stuff? Er, maybe..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hey! my other favorite jenny is here!
That's ok! I needed to study..a I do as well tonight....
I will be here though!

How are you doing today?
Me? I am fine..feeling hungry. (this is good...I was stuffed all night last night..and felt horrible)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ya know, I'm real tired too.. I just had a cup of coffee.. I hardly ever have coffee if I'm not at work.. Here I need it though..
> 
> Other stuff? Er, maybe..


what kind of creamer do you use? I use coffee mate..cinamon vanilla creme. (I know..suar..but necesarry evil!)
very much good!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Monday 2nd of June :

Meal 1: Yep Mike, no surprises here.. 
6 whites, 1yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1/2 small orange

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad (5oz chick)

Meal 4:
40g whey
2 tiny apples
10 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolk
10 almonds
Lotsa fresh veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp oil

Totals:
1542 cals
208g protein 56%
46g carbs 12%
53g fat 32%

Workours:
*Weights: Shoulders and Abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x 8  (needed lotsa help on these today..)
- Laterial raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Reverse Pec deck flyes: 4x8

- Regular crunches: 4x10-15
- Oblique crunches: 4x10-15
- Hanging leg lifts: 2x8
- Legs up crunches: 2x10-15

Look at my ab work!  I'm so proud, I actually ENJOYED it today  

*Cardio: 
- 45 min running. 
Bought new running shoes today and they felt amazing!!  New Adidas Clima Cool, real nice! Feel a bit bad for letting Nike down though, have been buying Nike for lotsa lotsa years..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! my other favorite jenny is here!
> That's ok! I needed to study..a I do as well tonight....
> I will be here though!
> ...



Hey! 

So I'm the other favorite Jen now..  

I'm feeling okay today! Tired.. 

I was stuffed last night too, diet hasn't been according to plan this weekend due to spinning courses and kid shows.. Need to plan better..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what kind of creamer do you use? I use coffee mate..cinamon vanilla creme. (I know..suar..but necesarry evil!)
> very much good!



I just drink it black.. Don't drink it for the taste, I just need caffine.. 
Mmm, cinnamon vanilla creme sounds delish , but you're not supposed to be having that..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

I HAVE to have creamer in my coffee...othwise..ewww!
nasty!

I might even take in a few spin classes now that I will be on days next week...of course..listening to you and Dave describe them...I do not know..
 
I am so cardiovascularly out of shape...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Come on Mike, suck it up and drink it black!  

Spin classes are great, cause no matter what your cardiovascular level are, you can do it!  Just take it easy on the resistance and you'll be fine. It's not any harder than you make it! Of course, I want you to make it hard.. Have you ever taken a spin class before?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

nope!
Do  have to wear those spandex...bicycling pants?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Haha, yeah!  
No, you don't!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

good!
of course...walking around with that big, bulky crotch pad might increase my popularity at me gym...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah, that might be a good idea.. 

I have a padded sadle thingie that I put on the saddle.. Soft and nice .


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah, that might be a good idea..
> 
> I have a padded sadle thingie that I put on the saddle.. Soft and nice .


pulling out the technical terms on me, I see!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Shut up 

Mm, eating meal no 2 now.. kesella and half an orange..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am about to nuke my other chicken breasts..
hmm....
yeah!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

I need food  I'm so hungry!! 
Dad, hurry up with my chicken sallad damnit!  
(FYI, he's not making it, he's picking it up on his lunch..)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

ha!
I am about to slam a CHOCOLATE protein shake..yumm.....
(ok, it isn't THAT good...but not too bad..)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I'll have my choc protein shake in about 2.5 hrs, so I'm not very jellous..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

dang!
Well, hey girlie!
My relief just showed up..so gotta wrap this up!
Guess I will be dropping into your journal during your night time to keep up with you two for the next couple months! YUou take care!
talk to ya!
mike


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I have a padded sadle thingie that I put on the saddle.. Soft and nice .



Yeah Mike, that is pretty technical 

"Ummm, my car wont start and it makes a brrrr sound when I put the key in the key thingie to turn it on, what do you thinks wrong with it"   

Jenny, ab workouts looked really good   Wish I could have been there to watch it   Liking abs... hrmmm, whats going on here?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah Mike, that is pretty technical
> 
> "Ummm, my car wont start and it makes a brrrr sound when I put the key in the key thingie to turn it on, what do you thinks wrong with it"
> ...



Shaddup!  So what would you call the saddle thingie Mr? 

I know, I'm so proud of myself!  I actually worked abs properly!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Pfft, I'd call the saddle thing "lucky"   and I'm going to call you "bent over in pain" when I tickle you with those sore abs tomorrow.  Erm.    I'm going to have to try that theory out just a little later than tomorrow 

Really though, I'm proud of ya for hitting that ab workout hard 

Oh, and Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Pfft, I'd call the saddle thing "lucky"



Good answer!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Couldnt think of any other answer... and ahem, I didnt want to admit that I had no idea what the heck it is   Dont tell Jenny though


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Pfft, I'd call the saddle thing "lucky" and I'm going to call you "bent over in pain" when I tickle you with those sore abs tomorrow.  Erm.    I'm going to have to try that theory out just a little later than tomorrow
> Really though, I'm proud of ya for hitting that ab workout hard
> Oh, and Jen



Don't you flip those fingers Mr.. 

Lucky?  that was so not a good answer! 

My abs are actually sore today!!  Hey, no tickling!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Good answer!



HEY!! Whos side are you on!?!?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Couldnt think of any other answer... and ahem, I didnt want to admit that I had no idea what the heck it is   Dont tell Jenny though


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Roll your eyes at me... pffft.  

Just a little tickling?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh and Jenny, you so flipped me off first 

Ahem, and thats not a towel... thats a wash cloth honey...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, I don't think you need a bigger towel..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Tuesday 3rd of June:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds
10 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 slice whole grain bread
10 almonds

Meal 3:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
whey
10 almonds

Totals:
1545 cals
194g protein 52%
55g carbs 15%
54g fat 33%

Workouts:
*weights: Legs, easy today
- Smith lunges: 3x10
- Leg press: 3x20
- Hack squats: 3x20

- Seated & standing calf press superset: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 20 min biking
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Well, I don't think you need a bigger towel..



Jenny... I'm just not sure how to take that.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Oooh, I'm sorry honey, I didn't hurt your ego, did I?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, come kiss it better.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh, I would if I could..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Wednesday 4th of June:

Aiming for a little higher carb count today.

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp s-seeds, 5 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 medium grapefruit
10 almonds


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

Damnit, I've been opening letters since I got here today basicly.. Letter opening counts as cardio, right?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Now that depends, are you doing it while standing on your head? 

Hrmm, fan mail?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

nah.. not standing on my head..

About a billion invoices for my dad's company..  it was really exhausting ya know..  Now I'm done though.. got some other boring stuff to do..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

a billion? Did you count those by hand? must be tired...

gotake a walk? Get fresh perspective?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

Shaddup, there were almost a billion.. 

Nah, it's too damn hot.. I need a cold drink and some 
strawberries.. Maybe an ice cream too..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hey...if I can't...you CAN'T!
NO ICE CREAM!
fruit smoothie....may be better?
it has been kinda nice and cloudy here...wa nice as I had to help parents move some furniture....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

Nah, I'm not having any damnit.. I said I WANTED some.. 

It's sunny and hot here today. I'm going to leave early to go for a run!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Leave early and go for a run!  Can I come!  Sounds like you need to eat something to give you some energy, how about I feed you some strawberries with a little ice cream   Have fun on your run!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

run..hmm...I might even start....spinning...yech...but I want rid of my evil handles....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Leave early and go for a run!  Can I come!  Sounds like you need to eat something to give you some energy, how about I feed you some strawberries with a little ice cream   Have fun on your run!



 I would really like to taste you. .er.. the ice cream..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> run..hmm...I might even start....spinning...yech...but I want rid of my evil handles....



Yeah, come to my spinning class!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

thanx..but dying at the tender age of 32 isn't my idea of a good time.
I've read your and Dave's spinning class routines..why do youthink I have stayed away??


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Shaddup,





   I  haven't heard that phrase since I saw a 3 Stooges episode!



Cute... jenny!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

'morning, Dave!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I  haven't heard that phrase since I saw a 3 Stooges episode!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

morning Burner and hello Jenny from switz err... sweden!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

you like punishment, don't ya dave?
Jenny is gona lay the smackdown upon you for that!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Haha, Jenny obviously didnt have her coffee this morning... or something else.  I could tell you what I didnt have this morning


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

dude!
your avi flipped!
Man..I am dragging....I need to get out and.....
just get out....fresh air...hmm..it's raining....
I had MY coffee this morning..coulda used that other thing too....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

My head hurts  I need some major care taking..  Now where's my man when I need him ?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Right here   Which just happens to be about 7000 miles too far West...  

Go get some sleep Jenny, I hope you are feeling better in the morning.  Talk to you soon


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

If you're feeling better we can talk about getting some of that ice cream with strawberries   Sounds really good to me... but I cant have any until... you know.  So...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm feeling better.. and I want some ice cream.. But I think I'll wait til July to have it..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Thursday June 5th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
0.4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1.5 small apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
Chicken salad
(5.5 oz chicken )
small apple

Meal 4:
40g whey
5 almonds
1 apple


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2003)

July?  Thats a pretty hot month... sounds perfect for a little ice cream to me!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah.. I know.. I think it will be a very hot month..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh, I might need to take lots 'o cold showers to cool down.

Umm, or I'd rather not actually


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Nah, showers are overrated.. 
I don't think we'll need em..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

WoW U & Eggs are Hilarious!~ Thanks for making me smile!

Your meals & workouts look GREAT... I'm sooo jealous 

Go Jen!
Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Haha, thanks honey! 

I'm really sorry you can't workout honey!  I wish I could do something.. 
I'm resting for a few days now for my 1/2 marathon. My shins will probably kill me..  But I'm looking forward to it, will be fun! 

Have a great day you too!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Workouts Thursday:

*Weights: Back and Biceps
- Wide grip Lat pulldowns: 4x8-10
- Close grip Lat pulldowns: 4x8
- Seated rows: 4x8

- Preacher curls: 2x8 (I used to love these, but hated them today..)
- Barbell curls: 3x8
- Cable X curls: 2x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
-30 min powerwalk. My shins were hurting while doing this, DAMNIT, I don't want them to ruin my half marathon!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok, Today is carb up day no 1 for my marathon! I'm sick of carbs already..  Er, I'm so LYING!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 6, 2003)

Okay, skip the showers then... like hot tubs? 

Felt like I was sleeping on rocks last night, could really use a back a massage.  They had an internet cafe in the town I was in, needed to drop a line to my honey since my phone doesnt get reception out here.

Enjoying those carbs huh?  Sounds good.  Shins hurting?   Stretch those legs out well for the next few days, you've been stretching havent you?   I went for a 10 mile run this morning at 6AM, it was really nice out.  Last night I canoed for 3 hours and that was fun, but I felt like something was missing... wanna guess what was?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 7, 2003)

Notice how she didnt post any meals during her carb up, haha.  

Sooo, whatcha been eating sweetie?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 7, 2003)

Good luck on the run tomorrow Jenny... you'll do great I'm sure 

So ummm, tell us about it.  Was it everything you thought it would be?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeay!!   I did it! 
My half marathon went really well and I'm so proud of my body for standing it for so long! 

My legs hurt so much I walk like a retarded duck right now..  Hey, no teasing,,


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

What carb pattern did you go with in the end, and how did it fair?

Well done on finishing btw. But don't get too involved in distance running.

They're horribly skinny, stick people.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

Retarded Duck huh?  Nice 

Good job on the run Jenny, sounds like a blast... glad the wind kept the heat down and you kept running!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What carb pattern did you go with in the end, and how did it fair?
> 
> Well done on finishing btw. But don't get too involved in distance running.
> ...



I carbed up quite a lot on friday, with pasta and bread and oatmeal. Didn't count any grams, but it was quite a lot. Also took in some simple carbs. Saturday, I took it a bit more easy with the carbs, probably around 200-250 grams and also some simple carbs.. Last meal was yoghurt with müsli, Jodi's sisters advice..
Breakfast was oatmeal and 4 whites, 1 yolk.. The race wasn't until 1:30, so I figured I'd manage a big meal like that. Sipped some fruit juices and fuits and some gatorade (well, a swedish version of it) before the race..

The first 10km were pretty easy, though the wind on that bridge was really strong and it held me back..  after 13km my legs started hurting a lot.. I just kept going though, walking would hurt just as much and it would take longer.. at 18km I was pretty dead, but kept on going.. 20km, I was really motivated and didn't really feel much pain.. Last 100metres, I was sprinting to the finish line, didn't even feel any pain.. It was great! 

During the race I drank lots of water at the water station.. Poured a lot over myself too.. Also had some dextrose with me, which helped me at least psychologically and some sportsdrinks..
Lots of people were cheering, which also helped a lot. One family even put out a shower for us to run through, which was great..

Actually, I really loved the feeling of this, feeling that my body could handle it.. I was so proud of myself and excited!! still kinda am..  So, I'll definatly do it again!! Maybe once a year.. My time was ok, 2:16, good for a first time, but will work on improving that til next time.. And I want to do a real, full marathon too! 
But I won't be any skinny, stick like person..

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

Excellent - good stuff.

The drinking water during is good, but don't go overboard for electrolyte reasoning.

If you opt for a marathon, it may be a good idea to carry a dextrose/electrolyte combination with you throughout.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Retarded Duck huh?  Nice
> 
> Good job on the run Jenny, sounds like a blast... glad the wind kept the heat down and you kept running!



Shaddup.. 

Thanks.. It was fun.. but my legs are really killing me.. There was a few moments when I didn't find it very fun, but I'll decide not to remember those.. 
The wind was really nice, but it was hard running with it in my face.. It was a really strong wind while we ran on the bridge.. You know, I'd probably be finishing under 2 hrs if it wasn't for the wind..  Er, maybe not..


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

Also, i dunno how aware of it you are, but there's a fun run/professional half marathon held in Newcastle every year - called "The Great North Run". People come from all over the globe to run it for charity, or the elite athletes for competition.

You should look into coming over for it if you're interested. it's held in October, if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Excellent - good stuff.
> 
> The drinking water during is good, but don't go overboard for electrolyte reasoning.
> ...



Thanks 

I didn't drink tons of water.. I wrote that, didn't I .. Maybe a cup at each water station.. Carried a Gatoradish drink with me and sipped every now and then.. 

I won't be ready for a marathon in quite a while, but when I am, I'll take that advice!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Also, i dunno how aware of it you are, but there's a fun run/professional half marathon held in Newcastle every year - called "The Great North Run". People come from all over the globe to run it for charity, or the elite athletes for competition.
> 
> You should look into coming over for it if you're interested. it's held in October, if i'm not mistaken.



sound like fun! I might look into it! Thanks


----------



## Dero (Jun 8, 2003)

Happy you finished and that you had a good time(2:16),like you said for a firts time,it's pretty good!!!
Good work Jenny...
I bet the Elk was proud of ya!!! 
How are your legs today???Being monday,when you read this...
   
YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy
Jenny!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

Whose flipping fingers now 

 

Yeah, just forget the not so fun moments in the run and remember all the good ones, that keeps ya lots more motivated!

So the wind kept you from breaking 2 hours huh?    We'll have to see if thats how it works out on the next race   I agree though, a strong wing against your front can really take your energy and slow you down.  Hope you dont have to deal with winds like that too much! 

Soooo, feeling sore babe? *looking for Doctor smiley*


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Happy you finished and that you had a good time(2:16),like you said for a firts time,it's pretty good!!!
> Good work Jenny...
> I bet the Elk was proud of ya!!!
> ...



Thank you D! 

My legs are hurting real bad  still walking like a retarded duck!!  My back muscles are really sore today too, guess thats because I remained good posture all through the race..
My calves, quads, hammies and glutes are worse though.. and my feet  blisters and sore feet.. 

But it was all worth it!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Whose flipping fingers now
> 
> Yeah, just forget the not so fun moments in the run and remember all the good ones, that keeps ya lots more motivated!
> ...



I'm only flipping fingers when I feel people deserves it! 

Yeah, it was totally the winds fault!!    It's even more windy today, it's crazy!  If the wind would have been this strong yesterday I think they would have cancelled the race, we could have fallen of  the bridge! 

Yeah, I'm really sore..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

Meals are getting back on track today, but won't be perfect until tomorrow! 

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
0.35 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 grapefruit
2 ww crackers
10 almonds

Meal 3:
1,5 slice whole grain bread
1/3 cup cottage cheese

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
2 potatoes
veggies
2 ww crackers

Meal 5:
yoghurt
1 orange
2 ww crackers

Okay, this was after race-refill day..  I know, it was so not necessary.. Tomorrow is back to carb cycling


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

hiya jenny!
Dang, looks like I missed the whole lame duck joke..eggs took care of it though..

Congrats on your marathon!
I was once..able to run 5 miles...but I was young then..

That super long distance stuff..no thanks...
glad you did so well! 
You are awesome!
How much longer you going to be here?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya jenny!
> Dang, looks like I missed the whole lame duck joke..eggs took care of it though..
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy! 

5 miles?  I think Jenny (J'Bo) and I need to take you running.. I'll be running in front of you with PB on ritz crackers and J'bo will be running after you with a whip!  Think that would work? 

How much longer I'll be here?? Whatcha mean?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

before you head off to bed?
I know..five miles for you is weak..but I get bored running..I hate cardio...gets you no where....
feel like a gerbil on a wheel...


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

dropping in to say hello everybody!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

YEAH!! JENNY!! I'm SOOO PROUD OF YOU!! CONGRATS HONEY!!!! YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

PB on Ritz crackers?  Haha, the Jenny girls are mean arent they bro.  'S okay, we'll get you up to speed and take them for a run and smoke um both...   Ahem, would the ladies care to wager, say... a dinner on it?  If Mike and I cant beat you in a run by the Olympia then we owe you dinner... and if we do beat you, well, the dinners on you.  So, whatcha say, or are you girls feeling a bit chicken?    Or can you not handle Mike and I  on that 

Moi?  Deserve getting the finger? Careful sticking things out at me, just might get nibbled on.

Hope you're feeling less sore tomorrow


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh, and Mike... bro, dont let me down after all that smack talk I just did or they're going to flay my ass.  That wouldnt be a pretty sight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

someone say...free dinner? Lemme go dust off my running shoes....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

Justin:
Okay, I'm up for it!   Will have to talk to the other Jenny too though..  Right now my foot hurts for me to run, but I'll be back in buisness soon.. 

Well, anyone who make retarded duck comments deserves a flip off.. I've progressed to a semi-limbering duck now though..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

Tuesday June 10th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
6 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5oz chicken breast
5 almonds
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
10almonds
small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
7 almonds
1/2 small apple

Meal 6:
40g whey
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1585cals (a bit too low)
211g protein 55%
69g carbs 18%
45g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weights: shoulders and abs, went for 3 sets and 5 excercises for shoulders today.. Actually got in 3 excercises for abs too 
- Shoulder presses: 3x8
- Laterial raises: 3x8-10
- Front raises: 3x 8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8-10
- Reverese Pec deck flyes: 3x8

- Reg. crunches: 4x10-17
- Oblique crunches: 4x10-15
- Legs up crunches: 4x10-15

*Cardio:
- 45 min moderate biking on stationary before b-fast. This really made my legs feel a lot better.. only calves are super sore, the rest is only a bit tender..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Something i seriously wrong with my left foot. The shoes I ran in gave a strange pain in the middle lateral side.. It hurts when I walk..  Guess I'll just have to wait it out..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEAH!! JENNY!! I'm SOOO PROUD OF YOU!! CONGRATS HONEY!!!! YOU ROCK!!!!



Thanks honey!  How was your weekend?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey   Yeah yeah, anybody that makes fun of the duck walk does deserve to get the finger.  You didnt flip your family off did you? 

Might want to take some time off of putting stress on that leg Jenny... it probably just needs a little rest and icing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

heh heh...she did that..bet she gets grounded..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

You are walking like a wounded duck? Hey...I've got a wounded duck story! its a true story! lemme go and dig it up..for your amusement...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

Daffy:

Last night, I came home and there was something in front of the garage. Not sure what it was. I drove over it. (It went between the tires) I came back out and had a look see. I was a duck! It was wounded. Wings were damaged. The duck, I'll call him Daffy from now on..was on his back. I thought Daffy was dead, until I walked up to it, and it 'QUAAACCKKKEEDDD!' at me then started to flap his wings. Was not sure what to do, so I decided to leave Daffy be for the night. This morning, I went out to check on him before I let the cats out. Even though I'm sure Daffy is a scrappy little fighter, he was injured and the male cat is quite a hunter. I walked out, and he lay there motionless. I figured he died during the night, so I got a trashcan and the snow shovel to scoop him up. When I got near, Daffy started to squirm. Little bugger was still alive. He started squirming and flapping and paddling his little flippered feet. I took the shovel..no, I didn't smash him with it. I felt bad for him, so I carefully flipped him onto his feet. Well, he 'QUUAAACCCKKKEEDD!!!' and ran into the garage and under some stuff where I can't get to him. Now I am not sure what to do. If he doesn't come out, he will die there, and leave nasty dead duck scent..eww. If I were to let the cats at him, they would either dine well that day, or chase Daffy out of the garage. Right now, ol Daffy is a sitting duck..if he doesn't get out of the garage..he is gonna be a dead duck.. Sorry, had to say it!

Daffy: Part II

Thought u might like to know, Daffy made it out and seems to be doing just fine. Didn't need the assistance of the cats. I found an alternative method. As I was driving into the garage this morning, I remembered how we ousted Noriega from Panama; I left the engine running and cranked the stereo, so he wouldn't try to run further back into the barn. I grabbed my mag-light and a broom and began Operation Daffy-be-Gone. Took a few attempts, but my fine-feathered friend headed out the door and into the yard! Success! I kinda 'chased' him towards the pond, where I lost sight of him in the tall grass. I felt he was out of danger from the cats, so I let them out to frolic in the sun. I saw Daffy doing a casual backstroke in the pond this afternoon, so I figured he would be ok. I gave him a nod and said;"What's up, Daffy?" He kinda gave me a flap of his wing and a quick 'Quuaackkk!' and went about his business. I guess we had a kind of man/duck bonding thing. Don???t think we'll be hanging out much though. People tend to talk..


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations on your marathon Jenny........great job..........you are such a  busy girl 


Nice story Burner,


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Aww, Burner, that's just what I needed to read! 
What a cute story!  Are you the daffy doctor?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

that would be me! That was a true story. 
I thought you would like that...I also got a couple more that happened to me...one was with a bunny rabbit..and a bird...both weren't so lucky...wanna read them?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey   Yeah yeah, anybody that makes fun of the duck walk does deserve to get the finger.  You didnt flip your family off did you?
> 
> Might want to take some time off of putting stress on that leg Jenny... it probably just needs a little rest and icing.



I did flip my family, but only in my mind.. I gave them evil looks though.. And I laughed a little and told them that they'd be in wheelchairs if they ever tried running that far! 

 I know.. it hurts! My foot really need you to come take care of it..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Congratulations on your marathon Jenny........great job..........you are such a  busy girl



Thanks Katie!  Actually, it was a half marathon though, I couldn't do a whole right now.. After the race I was thinking "Hey, I can do that!", but then I sorta realised that it would be like the persons standing by the finish line telling me "Hey, welcome Jen, now turn around and run the whole thing in the opposite direction!"  Nah, I need some more practise before I do that..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that would be me! That was a true story.
> I thought you would like that...I also got a couple more that happened to me...one was with a bunny rabbit..and a bird...both weren't so lucky...wanna read them?



Aww, you are such a sweetie!  I can't believe you run over the poor fella in the first place though..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I didn't run him over...just took him down the middle! 4X4 truck...much clearance!
Besdies..was out in country..late at night..never know what it could have been..could have been an alien or something...just being safe!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, coulda been an alien!  Remind me to never stand outside your house, I don't want to be mistaken for an alien and get under your truck..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

oh..I've since moved...now in the city...so all is well! (besides..now driving a 4-door car..)
u are safe!

You have seen the movie, Signs, haven't you? ooohhohoho, spooky, spooky!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

lemme grab the other stories...see if you like them..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

Mr. Bun E. Rabbit

I feel kinda bad, I squished a bunny rabbit last night with the truck. No, I wasn't planning on it. Call it assisted suicide. Maybe he was having family problems. Had a wife, 40 kids, working hard scavenging enough food for all. His daughters running around and having babies as soon as they could conceive. Maybe got a little too much for 
Mr. Rabbit to handle. So in a fit of desperation, he was out running the patch at all hours of the night when he saw my headlights coming. The idea struck him that he could end it all. It would be quick and final. At the last moment, he committed and ran for my tires. I tried to evade, but he was determined I felt the bunny under my left front tire, and the final blow with the rear. I turned around to see if he was maybe just 'winged', but I found him dead, and doing a remarkable impersonation of an Aunt Jemimah pancake. Poor little Mr. Bun E. Rabbit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

BIRD STRIKE

.... and last week, I was driving down a mountain pass with my truck, the same one I seem to have all my incidents with.. 
Minding my own business, I was driving home after a nice day of 4X4ing with some friends. The events of the next few moments happened so fast. It seems that a couple of birds were up to their dare deviling do..and the one decided to use my truck as the source of their bravado. Kinda like playing chicken with me. Has this happened to anyone else? Bird either flies in front of or at your vehicle or veers off at the last possible moment? Well, this bird's depth perception was just a little bit off. It was to be his last mistake. The bird, to whom I will call 'Tweety' came at me head on from high above, with his friend, I'll call Foghorn flying above him and probably egging him on. Most likely saying something like: "C'mon! you can do it! Get closer! What are you, chicken?" And being the brave bird Tweety was, he fell for it. He came screaming out of the sky at me, with his wings back for maximum speed and a determined look upon his face. Maybe he was going too fast, or caught a crosswind, but Tweety made a fatal error. I could see the horror in his eyes. As he realized he passed the 'point of no return', he opened his wings like a speed brake before frantically flapping to gain altitude. His eyes opened to about the size of grapes. (Which on a bird of his small stature was rather impressive!) and I can only imagine let out a scream of horror right before impact. There was nothing I could do. I ducked from basic reaction, as he was headed for my face. He slammed into the windshield and over the roof of the truck. I saw him do a few flips in the air before falling out of the sky and crashing to the ground. It didn't look good for Tweety. I lost sight of Foghorn because I was heading around a corner. I know I should have felt bad for the loss of such a young and courageous bird, but I had the thought of the Olympics in my head, and all I could think of was his overall technique was good, but he had a sloppy dismount. I give him a 5.33 for his efforts


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

there ya go...late night dumb humor at your service..
(no, I wasn't 'on' anything when I wrote these)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Mr. Bun E. Rabbit
> 
> I feel kinda bad, I squished a bunny rabbit last night with the truck. No, I wasn't planning on it. Call it assisted suicide. Maybe he was having family problems. Had a wife, 40 kids, working hard scavenging enough food for all. His daughters running around and having babies as soon as they could conceive. Maybe got a little too much for
> Mr. Rabbit to handle. So in a fit of desperation, he was out running the patch at all hours of the night when he saw my headlights coming. The idea struck him that he could end it all. It would be quick and final. At the last moment, he committed and ran for my tires. I tried to evade, but he was determined I felt the bunny under my left front tire, and the final blow with the rear. I turned around to see if he was maybe just 'winged', but I found him dead, and doing a remarkable impersonation of an Aunt Jemimah pancake. Poor little Mr. Bun E. Rabbit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

but...you were laughing...weren'tyou.....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> BIRD STRIKE
> 
> .... and last week, I was driving down a mountain pass with my truck, the same one I seem to have all my incidents with..
> Minding my own business, I was driving home after a nice day of 4X4ing with some friends. The events of the next few moments happened so fast. It seems that a couple of birds were up to their dare deviling do..and the one decided to use my truck as the source of their bravado. Kinda like playing chicken with me. Has this happened to anyone else? Bird either flies in front of or at your vehicle or veers off at the last possible moment? Well, this bird's depth perception was just a little bit off. It was to be his last mistake. The bird, to whom I will call 'Tweety' came at me head on from high above, with his friend, I'll call Foghorn flying above him and probably egging him on. Most likely saying something like: "C'mon! you can do it! Get closer! What are you, chicken?" And being the brave bird Tweety was, he fell for it. He came screaming out of the sky at me, with his wings back for maximum speed and a determined look upon his face. Maybe he was going too fast, or caught a crosswind, but Tweety made a fatal error. I could see the horror in his eyes. As he realized he passed the 'point of no return', he opened his wings like a speed brake before frantically flapping to gain altitude. His eyes opened to about the size of grapes. (Which on a bird of his small stature was rather impressive!) and I can only imagine let out a scream of horror right before impact. There was nothing I could do. I ducked from basic reaction, as he was headed for my face. He slammed into the windshield and over the roof of the truck. I saw him do a few flips in the air before falling out of the sky and crashing to the ground. It didn't look good for Tweety. I lost sight of Foghorn because I was heading around a corner. I know I should have felt bad for the loss of such a young and courageous bird, but I had the thought of the Olympics in my head, and all I could think of was his overall technique was good, but he had a sloppy dismount. I give him a 5.33 for his efforts



Aww, poor Tweety!!  He was such a brave bird!!

Awesome stories, I love the way you tell them! You've got some talent there buddy


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> but...you were laughing...weren'tyou.....



Yeah, you have such a way with words!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah...I can write little stories....
oh, one more....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

ANY GIVEN SATURDAY

On Saturday afternoon, I rode my motorcycle to an outlet mall to look for some clear lenses for my sunglasses. The visor on my helmet is tinted, and I cannot see too well at night. Anyway, There was still some good sunlight left, and I wanted to run a twisty mountain road not too far from where I was. I rode up by myself at a pretty good pace. When I reached the end, I had to turn around, because the road turned to dirt. As I did so, another rider had come up behind me and turned around as well. He had not seen me because I was a little ways down on the dirt road. I heard him roll on the throttle. It was a big V-Twin motorcycle; he was faster than I was. But, I was not to be left out. The chase was on! There was a truck in between the two of us. The truck quickly got out of my way as I brought my engine screaming to life trying to catch up to my prey. I did not try to pass the other rider, I just wanted to stay close behind him and see how fast he wanted to go. After about 1/2 mile, the other rider realized I was behind him! It was on!

We both downshifted and took off on 13 miles of twisty, tasty blacktop! I wish I had a helmet cam to record the events! We would be on the throttle until the last possible moment, pick the line, brake, then execute the turn, hit the throttle and scream out of the corner and prepare for the next.
We sometimes passed cars on the double yellow, and I don't think our speed ever dropped below 80mph. When we came out of the mountains, the road opened up and then the speeds increased. During one nice long sweeper to the right, I was able to take a fraction of a second to look down and saw the needle climbing past 130mph! At the end of the run, we drew up along side each other, gave the thumbs up signal, then pulled off to the side of the road. We just sat there and relaxed and shot the breeze for over an hour. While sitting there, all the vehicles we had passed earlier went past us. A lot of them were campers with dirt bikes on the back. We got a lot of honks, and thumbs up/waves. I think I faired pretty well against Bruce, (his name) He was flying a Ducatti 996 V-twin, with after market exhaust pipes. I fly a stock Honda CBR 600, a fast and nimble bike in itself, but has a 400cc smaller engine than his. I was impressed, that he could not shake me in the curves, and I stayed pretty much right on him when we hit the straights.
I think it took me two days to wipe the smile off my face from that! However, I figure I used up all my 'dumb dumb' cards for the year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I was at Star buck's last night before my friend and I took of to go to the gym. I told you I just sold my motorcycle lsat month, didnt I?

Well...we sat outside and talked about real esatate (he is like my mentor as well) and such, a swear 6 -  8 sport bikes went psat us on the street. I do miss mine...then again..I almost likked myself (litterally) 5 different times with mine...
Plus, a good friend of mine just mailed me that one of her guy friends just had a horrible bike accident two weeks ago..so maybe good that I no longer have it..
oh well..was fun when did..now..I want a dirt bike!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ANY GIVEN SATURDAY
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I rode my motorcycle to an outlet mall to look for some clear lenses for my sunglasses. The visor on my helmet is tinted, and I cannot see too well at night. Anyway, There was still some good sunlight left, and I wanted to run a twisty mountain road not too far from where I was. I rode up by myself at a pretty good pace. When I reached the end, I had to turn around, because the road turned to dirt. As I did so, another rider had come up behind me and turned around as well. He had not seen me because I was a little ways down on the dirt road. I heard him roll on the throttle. It was a big V-Twin motorcycle; he was faster than I was. But, I was not to be left out. The chase was on! There was a truck in between the two of us. The truck quickly got out of my way as I brought my engine screaming to life trying to catch up to my prey. I did not try to pass the other rider, I just wanted to stay close behind him and see how fast he wanted to go. After about 1/2 mile, the other rider realized I was behind him! It was on!
> ...



Er Mike, I'm a girl.. stories like that do nothing for me..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was at Star buck's last night before my friend and I took of to go to the gym. I told you I just sold my motorcycle lsat month, didnt I?
> 
> Well...we sat outside and talked about real esatate (he is like my mentor as well) and such, a swear 6 -  8 sport bikes went psat us on the street. I do miss mine...then again..I almost likked myself (litterally) 5 different times with mine...
> ...



I hate to sound like a mom, but I think it was a good thing that you sold it. You needed the money now and now you won't end up in an accident.. 
However, when you've made your real estate billions, you can buy a new one. But then you have to drive more carefully 

I've only been on a MC few times, behind someone else of course  (damn, I sound like a little pop tart..), but I loved it! Not way too fast though, then I punched the person in front of me til the speed went down..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I thuoght it was a well writen basic story though?


You punched that driver? that's funny! My friends wife did the same to him!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, it was a good story Mike... your descriptions are superb, just need to throw some attentions grabbers in there to suck the audience in.

Hey Jenny... what kinda of stories do it for you?  I do bed time stories


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

really? What did I miss? what kind of grabbers? I could do a revision...
(be my version of a fish story..it will get better every time I write it..)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Jenny... what kinda of stories do it for you?  I do bed time stories



That would work..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

My foot hurts so much!  I can hardly walk on it.. This sucks!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

well then...don't WALK on it!
duh....
   

isn't it a bit late there? 7pm, I think? Maybe 8?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Jenny... your foot feeling better this morning?  Sounds like you need some piggy back rides


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm wearing a new shirt today!  You guys like it?  I love it!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_



Thank you honey, a really special person bought it for me..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Wednesday 11th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
8 almonds
1 small apple (this was really tiny..)

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
40h whey
10 almonds
small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
flax seeds for fibre

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1616cals
223g protein 57%
55g carbs 14%
49g fat 28%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest, triceps
I know this wasn't  a great choice of muscle groups, since I worked shoulders yesterday, but I wanted to give my legs a few days more of rest and I really didn't want to train back.. 

- Regular dbl bench press: 3x8-10
- Incline dbl becnch press: 3x8-10
- Cable X crurls: 3x8-10
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8-10

*cardio:
None, my foot still hurts..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2003)

hey....how do we know that is really you??? Could have been some fitness hotie body double.....

G'morning, Jen!

Just to let u know...I did my first spinning class this morning...just got back,actually...in a word, it: sucked!
I got smoked! The instructor kept saying: INCREASE!
I was muttering (panting) hell NO!
so....I didn't really follow the workout...I sort of did my own thing...b ut kept pedalling...for 50 minutes...
now, understand that I usually only do 20 - 30 minutes of cardio on elliptical or stationary bike if / when do cardio to begin with...so..not bad?

I did get a bit overdone...so almost stopped...just slowed down and backed off resitance 'till I could pick up again....
so will hopefully do a bit better next time...
oh, I did not make my leg workout lastnight...got home and pretty much crashed..still getting used to day shift, I guess..
glad I didn't now...or would have not even made it as far today as I did...
jeez, my girl just pounded trhu the workout...and just left me behind, as it were...
wow.Have a great day!
Off to take a small nap before I go to my real estate class!
mike


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> jeez, *my girl*  just pounded trhu the workout...and just left me behind, as it were...



Is there something you're not telling me.. 

Glad you made it through spin class. Good job!  (see, I can be nice too..)

Have fun in real estate class!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you honey, a really special person bought it for me..



Yeah?  Hmmm, do I know this guy?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah?  Hmmm, do I know this guy?



Er.. yeah..  I think you know him even more than I do..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Thursday 12th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesellla
1 apple
8 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken brest
veggies 
2 almonds

Meal 4:
1/2 apple
1 plum
I KNOW, no protein.. Things were CRAZY in the reception, calls every second, so I couldn't leave to mix a shake..

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies
1/2 apple


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

Meals looking good... wish I were having that breakfast right now


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

I had such a hard time getting out of bed this morning.. I really didn't want to get up.. Had planned to do some morning cardio, but as my alarm rang at 5:00, it was impossible for me to get up..  I decided to do a shorter session and resetted the alarm at 5:30.. It rang and I still couldn't open those eyes..  So, 6:15 and no cardio.. 
If I'm going to do morning cardio, I have to be in bed at 10:00 or I can't make it.. So, no more late nights for me now.. 
My foot could probably use some rest anyways, so all is good.. It is still hurting and my blisters are real nasty.. I think I know why my foot started hurting. As I got the first blister on the inside of my left foot at around 10km into the race, I guess I started running with a different, un-natural foot position and strained the lateral muscle in the middle of the foot (hmm, we never learned the name of that in PT-school:hmmm. Since the blisters still hurt, I'm still not walking very natural and am not letting that muscle rest much..

Er, I guess this isn't very interesting to you But I was sorta excited when I understood what happened to my foot..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Meals looking good... wish I were having that breakfast right now



I wish you would have cooked it for me.. 
Since I got up so late today and almost fell asleep in the shower, making my shower session longer than needed, my dad was rushing me.. I had to eat real fast to make it.. my tummy hurts a little now..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

I'd be more than happy to cook it WITH you 

You almost fell asleep in the shower?  How did that happen  Sounds like you needed someone there to keep you awake 

Aww, your tummy hurts?  Come let me make it better...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

You don't want to cook for me.. 

Yep.. I could use some help staying awake and with tummy ache.. And my chest is really sore from yesterdays workout..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh and Sweden won another soccer game yesterday!! 
3-0 against Poland!!    My country rocks!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll be your cook, but I cook naked   No, not really.  Imagine spilling hot oil on myself   I at least require an apron 

You know, its funny... but I have something in mind to cure each of your ailments!  Wanna have dinner and discuss it with me?    WE could always cook it ourselves 

Oh wow, Sweden rocked in Soccer.  Yeah!


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey sweetie!!!

I don't have to ask to say that I'm glad things are going WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *wink, wink*

I like that shirt!!! You look so cute, esp with the low riders!!! 

So when are you coming to visit us in the US?  
Las Vegas?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey sweetie!!!
> 
> I don't have to ask to say that I'm glad things are going WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *wink, wink*
> ...



Hey honey!! 

I'm so glad to see you in here!  

Er, yeah, things are going well..  Better and better for every day actually.. 

Thanks, I like the shirt too ..

Er, dunno when I'm coming to US, some time this fall I think..  Might be Vegas! 

How are YOU?? Hows your son? Daughter and hubby? diet? Workouts?  

I miss you so much!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2003)

see..LINA???EVERYBODY is going to 'Vegas!
So......ya gotz to be there!


Hiya Jenny!
How's your tummy now? Ya know..I've a cure for tummy aches. It hasn't been scientifically proven...yet...but a bit of.....ice cream might just do the trick. Yep, ice cream, the miracle wonder cure for all boo boos and aches and pains.
bad break up with a significant other? A bowl of IC will calm you down.
Scrape your knee? The boo boo doens't hurt so bad after a small bowl.
There might even be  cure for cancer hidden within that tasty frozen confection.
Prove me wrong. Think back to when ever you have been ill or hurt and happen to have had some IC araound. You felt better after, didn't you?
So, it hasn't been proven...but there is method to ths madness...


As far as your foot? Maybe check into different shoes for the next race? Maye they do not fit your tootsies just the right way? I read an article once...
ok, I've read several articles over the yeeras, but this is in referrence to running shoes...
how old were the shoes you just ran in? 

oh...my buitt is sore...and I might even go b ack again next week for another dose of spinning....
I am demented, aren't I?
Was'sup, Justin!
hmmm....eggs....hungry now...with turkey..and a cup of coffee....
must eat....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

Actually, her shoes were really new, she;d got them less than a week before the run and spent a couple days breaking them in.    Just long distance... could have been the socks too though, remember what kind of socks you were wearing Jenny?

Haha, its not the ice cream that cures every ailment, its how you apply it 

Doing good though Mike, just working out, running a bit... sisters wedding is tomorrow, that kinda stuff.  Hows that get even plan with the ex coming? 

Thinking of coming to Vegas, huh Jenny?  Now, just what would you do there?


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2003)

Burner, I do agrreeeeeee! Icecream cures all!!!!

Jenny, I'm doing well!! My show is next week and I'm dieting like crazy and getting the cardio in!! I'm waiting for the weather to cooperate and for it to get warmer!! My kids are great! We are doing massive reading and we do our journals every day!! They are also having lots of fun with their friends and playdates.    Are you planning on coming to Vegas?!! I need to ask hubby what he thinks.... I wanna go but we will be just getting back from our Disney vaca the week before... might be too much mula$$$ 

Eggs,  I'm sure Jenny will find lots to do in Vegas!  You mean you are not going there to meet her?   Like your new avvy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> Haha, its not the ice cream that cures every ailment, its how you apply it


\hey bud-
I can't give away ALL my secrets....



I am getting ready to go to work at the club...where my potential client who might buy tghat townhome will be working..have not been able to get a hold of her all week...that's not a good sign..
oh well...
not too worried about getting 'ex' even.....be giving her too much of my time. I have other people I would rather spend my time thinking about...appling ice cream too....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

Lina - If Jenny is in Vegas you know where I'll be 

Thanks... the av is okay   I'm not the best flexer in the world, my muscles are kinda retarded when I try to flex too many, just have a hard time getting all of them to do what I want.  Individually they work fine though.  Just havent spent much time practicing I guess 

Mike - I was just playing... she isnt worth a second of your time and I'm not a huge get even kinda guy.  I'm more of a "cool" and I wont ever give you a second thought kinda guy   You sound alot the same, thats the best way to go about things IMO.  You dont have to beat them, you dont really get anything out of that anyhow.  So you've been thinking of applying some ice cream?  Has it been fit into the diet? 

I agree... and thats exactly where I'd like to be right now.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Jenny, I'm doing well!! My show is next week and I'm dieting like crazy and getting the cardio in!! I'm waiting for the weather to cooperate and for it to get warmer!! My kids are great! We are doing massive reading and we do our journals every day!! They are also having lots of fun with their friends and playdates.    Are you planning on coming to Vegas?!! I need to ask hubby what he thinks.... I wanna go but we will be just getting back from our Disney vaca the week before... might be too much mula$$$



You're doing a show??? I didn't know that!  That's great!!
Happy to hear that the kids are doing well! 
Might go to Vegas, might not..  
Arg, am in a hurry, need to get to gym, will write you more later hon!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

Friday 13th  :

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
8almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
8 almonds

Meal 3:
6whites, 1 yolk
1 small apple
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
3 almonds

Meal 5:
3 oz lean pork
small apple
10 almonds


----------



## Eggs (Jun 13, 2003)

You wouldnt be superstitious... would you?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, and look at your post count... 2003 

Just meant it year wise, not that you are a post whore 

Though you are


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> Mike - I was just playing... she isnt worth a second of your time and I'm not a huge get even kinda guy.  I'm more of a "cool" and I wont ever give you a second thought kinda guy   You sound alot the same, thats the best way to go about things IMO.  You dont have to beat them, you dont really get anything out of that anyhow.  So you've been thinking of applying some ice cream?  Has it been fit into the diet?
> ...


hey bud-
well...Iadmit...I HAD thought of some evil thoughts of her..(she's got some serious baggage in her closet) and her new husband....(I heard he was talking some smack..and he didn't even really know the situation..but he was backing his girl)

As far as the diet...you be good 90% of the time...and you can slack that other 10, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

hiya jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You wouldnt be superstitious... would you?



No..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, and look at your post count... 2003
> 
> Just meant it year wise, not that you are a post whore
> ...



I'm not a post whore..  I just like high numbers..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya jenny!



Hey B!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

HEY JENNY!!! Hope you have a wonderful weekend sweetie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you Stace! Hope you have the same!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Saturday 14th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 grapefruit
10 almonds

Meal 3:
6 whites, 1 tolk
1 piece whole grain bread
2 tbsp cottage cheese
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5oz white fish
veggies

Meal 5:
while my friends had McDonald's, candy, regular coke and potatoe chips 
15ish pistachios
8 cherry tomatoes
1 kiwi
1 thin slice roast beef

Workouts:
*Weigts: Back & Biceps
- Wide grip lat pulldowns: 3x8-10
- Close grip lat pulldowns: 3x8-10
- Seated rows: 3x8-10

- Barbell bicep curls: 3x8
- Dumbell bicep curls: 2x8
- Cable X curls: 3x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- 45 min spinning on empty stomach
- Speed biking to gym and home (I was in a hurry.. )
- 20min intervals on stepper (SWEATY!  )


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Likes high numbers she says 

You know what I like?


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

hiya lina!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Likes high numbers she says
> 
> You know what I like?



Nah, tell me..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hiya Jenny!



Hey sweetie! 

So glad to see you online more often! Scroll up to see my last reply to ya!!
I'm so excited about you doing a comp! We'll need lotsa pics  

Take care babe!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya lina!



.. since when did I stop excisting and not getting hiyas??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Felt like posting some pics today..


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

You are such a hottie!!!!  Love that picture and beautiful smile!

Funny title though...clean?   I guess you are like me, when I am all dressed up and clean I tell my friends, that I took my monthly shower today!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

one more..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Didn't brush my hair after shower..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Last one, before going spinning this morning..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You are such a hottie!!!!  Love that picture and beautiful smile!
> 
> Funny title though...clean?   I guess you are like me, when I am all dressed up and clean I tell my friends, that I took my monthly shower today!



Aww, thank you sweets! 

Yeah.. clean..  I took pics for Justin and I took before showe and then this one after..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> .. since when did I stop excisting and not getting hiyas??


oh..for the love of all that is good and right with the world!

HIYA JENNY!
     


Nice pix too!
Great smile!
Like that alst one!

LOOK! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's super spin instructor, Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Just wanted to post a last one.. wearing that one tonight when hanging with friends..

For those of you that didn't get it yet, Justin bought me that shirt..


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

What you mean no hiyas???


JENNY...Hiya 
   
How are the blisters???
How's da ELK??
  

You not exist????
Naaaaaaaaaaw!!!You do exist!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

so...ya got an OLDER sister?


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry Burn ...I don't!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

damn, dero...if it was you....I'd hate to know how old your sister would be!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Ahem, and I hadnt seen that pic of you in the shirt 

Looking great Jenny! 

Isnt that "clean" pick awesome?  That shirt is great... much like the girl in it


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> LOOK! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's super spin instructor, Jenny!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

isn't it 1100pm there? go to bed..or soemthing...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *[/i
> 
> JENNY...Hiya
> 
> ...


_

Thank's D.. 

Blisters are better but still hurting.. _


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> isn't it 1100pm there? go to bed..or soemthing...



It's 01:00.. Just got back from a friend.. Will go to bed soon, but it's no fun to go there alone.. I wanna take Justin with me..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahem, and I hadnt seen that pic of you in the shirt
> 
> Looking great Jenny!
> ...



I know.. took it before leaving.. My friends thought it was a fun shirt, the laughed when they read "Dirty Turtle"


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

All I can say Jennyis "SIMPLY STUNNING".
   
Looken good!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you Dero! That's sweet!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...ya got an OLDER sister?



I do have an older sister.. She's 24..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> It's 01:00.. Just got back from a friend.. Will go to bed soon, but it's no fun to go there alone.. I wanna take Justin with me..



<Hint to Justin:>
get teddy bear...apply your cologne to it...also pin pic of u on said bear...mail to sweden..STAT!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a better idea for that Teddy Bear! 

And Jenny, I need to be there for your bed time story dont I?  *sigh*  Yeah... need to be there alot.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah Justin, you do..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Sunday 15th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds
5 almonds

Meal 2:
2.5 oz white fish
2.5 oz lean beef
1 small apple,1/2 kiwi
3 almonds

Meal 3:
5oz lean pork
veggies
5 almonds

*cheat meal*:
1 bowl strawberries
melted chcoloate (almost sugar free, 80%cacao)
1 banana

Meal 4:
1 slice whole grain bread
40g whey

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 45min low intensity biking before b-fast
- 70min low intensity biking


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

don't be silly! you look cute!
hiya J!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2003)

Jenny, I love your pictures!!! You look sooo cute & beautiful! Your shirts are awesome & fun too!!

You look great girl!! Keep up your hard work!!!!!!!!!

oh are you and Justin dating????? 

Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd say she looks a whole lot better than cute   And its not just my bias speaking 

Chocolate and strawberries... yum.  I know what I want for my next cheat meal   Not just strawberries silly 

Dont you love those shirts Stacey?  I really like the green one with the duck on it 

Anyhow, I'm kinda getting carried away here   How is your leg feeling Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jenny, I love your pictures!!! You look sooo cute & beautiful! Your shirts are awesome & fun too!!
> 
> You look great girl!! Keep up your hard work!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Thanks sweets.. I'll be getting some full body pics later this summer so you can see my hard work..

Er, Justin and I are kinda just "online dating" so far..  But who knows what's to come..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'd say she looks a whole lot better than cute   And its not just my bias speaking
> 
> Chocolate and strawberries... yum.  I know what I want for my ext cheat meal Not just strawberries silly
> ...



Thanks sweetie 

It's not my LEG hurting silly, I've been telling you a 100 times, it's my FOOT!  It's better, but it still hurts a little.. Was supposed tp run this morning, but it turned out to a jog/powerwalk.. I jogged to the park and my blisters were hurtin and the foot a little.. As I got to the park the blisters were bleading and I decided to powerwalk instead, didn't put as much stress on em.. But if I run in my old running shoes I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Monday 16th:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
1/4 kiwi (it came with my sallad )

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 grapefruit
10 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 tolk
LOTSA veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2tbsp olive oil

TOTALS:
1505cals
205g protein 56%
53g carbs 14%
48g fat 30%


Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and Abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x10-12
- Laterial raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Reverse Pec deck: 4x8-10

- Reg crunches: 4x10-15
- Oblique crunches: 4x10-15
- Leg up crunches: 4x10-15

Was really bored with this workout today, need to come up with something new for next week..

*Cardio:
- 60min jog/powerwalk on empty stomach at 5:00AM 
- 30min powerwalk from gym


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I know you said its your foot.  Er, but for some reason I though it was in the area of your ankle   Okay okay... so its your foot.

What are you putting on your blisters hon?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Okay, I'm really tired right now.. I'm really feeling the results of not sleeping too well..  Need... coffee..

I just TOLD you how my foot was..  C'mon pay attention..

On my blisters.. well they're not really blisters anymore, just red and hurting spots.. I'm putting some, ack, I don't know the english word for em, I'll just have to show ya..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm sorry you didnt sleep too well... needed that bed time story I think 

I know you told me how your foot was   I wasnt asking, I was explaining why I was a retard and thought it was your ankle before.  You really are tired... need to come to bed.

Yeah, show me.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah.. needed that bedtime story.. Real bad.. Though those messages you sent helped.. 

Er, I guess I missed that.. Ack, I'm tired and not functioning too well..  I need a bed!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I heard of a really grand hotel there that you might want to take a nap at if you need a comfy bed and "stuff"


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

Pics looked real Good Jenny!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks sweets.. I'll be getting some full body pics later this summer so you can see my hard work..
> 
> Er, Justin and I are kinda just "online dating" so far..  But who knows what's to come..



Your welcome hon! I hope you had a great weekend! Sorry about your foot!  Take good care of it!

Thats awesome about you and Justin!!!! Really Neat! 

I don't think I'll be doing the end of June pics..maybe waist up shots though?!!! 

Have a great day darling!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Pics looked real Good Jenny!!!



Thanks babe!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Your welcome hon! I hope you had a great weekend! Sorry about your foot!  Take good care of it!
> 
> Thats awesome about you and Justin!!!! Really Neat!
> ...



Hey sweets! My foot is a lot better, just those damn blisters making me hard to walk normally.. and it's when I walk funny my foot hurts.. I'll be fine..

Thanks, Justin is a great guy.. 

I understand, your workout routine has been thrown out the window with all the pain you've gone through. I'd love to see waist up pics though! 

Hope work is a little less stressfull today babe! It's been crazy over here.. 


Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I heard of a really grand hotel there that you might want to take a nap at if you need a comfy bed and "stuff"



I know.. I think I'll be going there pretty soon ..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey~ I'm glad u understand about the pictures..thanks girl!! I will try hard to do the waist up!! 
I'm glad your foot is getting better!! I know thats miserable!

Sooo far works not THAT bad...but who knows..
sorry its been crazy there toooo!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

speaking of pics Stacey...  a month has passed and thank you for the reminder!  

Waist up is cool but why not waist down?  Just curious!

Hello Jenny... again!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

Grrr.. My mom has made banana bread and are now making cinnabuns!  It smells so good!!  No, no, I'm not touching it, but DAMN it smells good!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

Oww Owww.. Was supposed to go on a run now.. But my foot hurts and is a bit swollen!  It's 5:00 AM and I need to do some cardio.. what to do, what to do..  Am thinking of biking to work, but I don't really feel like it.. Hmm.. Will prob just use the stationary for an hour or so.. I'm TIRED ..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 16, 2003)

Your foots a bit swollen?   You should have it checked out probably Jenny, just to make sure there isnt any damage.  I thought it would be healing by now and feeling a little better, so I'm not sure.

That banana bread and cinnabuns do sound delicious.  Up in Canada in the summer the cooks make huge cinnabuns.  Want to come have some with me?  We burn those calories easy 

You think I'm a great guy!   I so think you're an amazing girl.  Actually, dont really have to think about it at all, I know it 

Hope your foot is feeling better soon, if it keeps hurting or getting worse though go see a doctor and have it checked out!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

I know, my foot is so not cooperating.. I'll wait a little longer to go to the doc, but if it's not healed in a week I might go..

Yeah, my mom is evil for making such things when I'm cutting.. She even said "Jenny, there are some fresh cinnabuns on the counter if you want one"    That is so not fair.. Of course I have lots of willpower and just gulped down my protein shake and 1/2 tbsp olive oil.. When taking the olive oil my dad just looked at me with big eyes and said "You are freaking insane!" and then gave me a look that said " are you sure you're my daughter?"   ..

Well my amazing man, I want to eat cinnabuns with you.. And burn some calories with you.. You meant while running, didn't you?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2003)

Tuesday 17th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal with 3 sliced strawberries on top 
1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
3 oz chicken
5 oz turkey
Veggies (Lots!)

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 5: 
apple 
I know, I was stuck at a bus station with NOTHING to eat, it was all I was able to eat before my spinning class..

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 oz lean beef
5 strawberries
(BIG meal, but I needed it!)

TOTALS:
1438cals
189g protein 55%
65g carbs 19%
41g fat 26%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-60 min stationary biking, moderate
-60 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm doing stretching sessions for the employees at my dads company today. A lot of people get troubles with necks and shoulders and backs here, so we decided to do some stretching and contract-relax exercises. Just had the girls and will work on the guys in a few mins.. It's fun!  And I'm getting super flexible!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Of course I meant running?    What else would we be doing  

Haha, thats funny that your Dad said that.  He's probably quite amazed and wondering where you got the gene thats turned you into a workout queen 

Yum, cinnabuns.  If I were there we could split one


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Super flexible huh?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Of course I meant running?    What else would we be doing
> 
> Haha, thats funny that your Dad said that.  He's probably quite amazed and wondering where you got the gene thats turned you into a workout queen
> ...



I dunno..  Biking? 

Yeah, he thinks I'm a freak.. And sometimes when I don't want to help him do stuff in the garden (like dig holes and stuff  ) he calls my muscles plastic and un-usefull.. 

No more talk of cinnabuns for now


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Super flexible huh?



 yes..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Biking...  :mumble:

Haha, your Dads so funny   Un-useful huh? 

Flexible, grrr..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

No?  

Yeah, he's funny sometimes.. You need to get that cute butt of yours over here to dig his holes so he'll stop nagging on me.. 
Though I think I'd have to use you in other ways if you were here..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

That so wasnt what I had in mind... biking   

Yeah, I wouldnt mind digging at all   When I was a kid I considered becoming a landscaper, or at least a gardener... but of course life gets more complicated with age and then you want to be in business management 

You'd use me in different ways Jenny?  Hmmm, what kinds of ways are we talking here?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

My dad would be glad to hear that..  He needs someone to talk digging and cutting and other manly stuff ya know.. I feel bad for him sometimes, surrounded with an all-girl family.. 

Yep, I think I'd use you in many ways.. Like have you washing my clothes , cleaning my room  and oh yeah, some other stuff too..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Wednesday 18th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
3 oz salmon
2 oz turkey
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small apple
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
Veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1 apple
1/2 tbsp olive oil

TOTALS:
1591 cals
200g protein 52%
77g carbs 20%
48g fat 28%

Workouts:
- 60 min Spinning


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

NO AM cardio this morning.. Have been doing that 4 mornings in a row and needed a little break.. Don't want to get bored with it ya know..
Had a really crappy spinning class yesterday.. No passion there what so ever, I hated every second of it.. I'm usually on fire there..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah I'll help you wash those clothes... while you're in them.  Lets go for a walk by the river 

I'm pretty good at cleaning though 

I'm glad you decided to take the morning cardio off.  We all need a little break now and then to re-energize.  I need that... and something else to re-energize too.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Haha.. okay! But I'll have to drag you down there with me.. 

Yep, I needed my sleep.. Was getting so cranky and needy I was starting to bug myself..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, if you pulled me into the water we'd just have to have a big water fight 

Feeling a bit needy were you?  Well... we all have our needs you know.  You know what I need


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Yep.. and I'd have to hold you under the water a little to set you straight..

Haha.. I know what you need.. I need it too.. 

All my old visitors have left my journal..  I wonder why


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Forget to brush your teeth this morning?  

Oh, and I could probably use a little setting straight!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

You're mean.. I so brushed my teeth.. 

I know.. I'd either have to push you in the water or push you into some bushes..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hiya jenny!
ok...I think I just got my 'sugar fix' for the day reading this...




> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I know, my foot is so not cooperating.. I'll wait a little longer to go to the doc, but if it's not healed in a week I might go..



is this still bothering you? Stop being stubborn and go see a doctor! it might have been a stress fracture? Call the doc and get an appointment! NOW!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm not stubborn.. I just don't think it's anything the doc can fix  I just need to rest it a little I think.. Stubborn..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

are you a DR? I didn't think so..now...GO GET IT CHECKED OUT!
He most liely will say the same..or give you one of those walking cast things for a week or so? Thought you swedes had great medical benefits? Go get checked! 
Ms. Stubborn..
 back at ya, and I will raise you this:


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not like I can't walk on it or anything..  It just hurts a little.. I did spinning yesterday without any pain Maybe just a little.. I'm fine damnit!!  Just can't run yet


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

you know..that when justin gets on...he will be saying the same as I am..so just go..get it over with..take a long lunch...it's not as if the boss..won't let you go....


I might even go back to spin class this Friday! (It depends...I work both jobs on Thursday and will not get to bed until 3am..class is 5:30..not looking too good for the ol Burner..)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

I left work early today and am home now.. 
I'm not going to the doc damnit   
So quit it already..  Geeze..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

Girl I hope your foot gets to feeling better soon..stay off of it as much as u can.. Ohhh and I wouldn't want to go to the DOC either..Yuck.. 

Take care of yourself Jen


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks sweetie! 

Have you been to the Doc yet? Are your cysts gone?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Justin already said that Mike   She's a stubborn girl sometimes.  Of course, I like that so no complaining from me!

she had better not be so stubborn that she stays hurt for a long time though... Grrrr.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah..so I've noticed....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm NOT stubborn.. Er, I guess that gave me away.. I can be a little stubborn I guess.. 

I'm letting it heal damnit!! That's ALL I can do.. 

My god you people, you're worse than my mom!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

hey you!
Nope, I go tomorrow to the Doc!
I don't think they are gone..I've had lots of pain lately!!  

GUYS LEAVE HER ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> GUYS LEAVE HER ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!


so it is written..so it is done....

Besides, can't we be concerned for out little friend?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, but unlike your mom I make it worth you time in different ways


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Besides, can't we be concerned for out little friend?



LOL Mike, they're women... they automatically stand up for each other   Dont worry bro, I got your back


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

thanx, dawg!


yeah..and they have to go to the bathroom in groups of two..
guys...will take turns and go separately..no matter how badly they each may have to go...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Aww, good luck tomorrow honey!! I really really really hope it goes well! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed! 

And thank's for sticking up for me!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Guys 
At least we're not affraid to appear gay if we touch each other a little.. Men!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Guys
> At least we're not affraid to appear gay if we touch each other a little.. Men!!


..actually..that is encouraged within some circles..


(jeez, that was easy..maybe crude..but easy!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

No prob hon! 

Thanks for the good luck!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

You can touch each other all you want, as long as in the end its my hands you crave


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You can touch each other all you want, as long as in the end its my hands you crave



You know it is..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2003)

Thursday 19th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1tbsp s-seeds
4 almonds

TOTALS (ugh, too tired to type all meals..)
1461cals (TOO low!)
178g protein 50%
47g carbs 13%
58g fat 37%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & Triceps
- Regular dbl benchpress: 3x8
- Incline dbl benchpress: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Pec dec flyes: 3x8-10

- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8
- Seated dips: 2x8-10

Really high intensity today, I was sweating like crazy! Felt strong today and had fun!

*Cardio:
- 30 min intervals on stationary on empty stomach
- 45 min spinning
- biking to gym, 15min


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

'morning, jenny!
How's you? I even got to bed @ a decent time last night..sort of...and am still whooped.
I am not working the club tonight though. It is my girl's b-day, so we are going to dinner instead!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

How'd your cardio go? 

You ready for Midsummers?   How come you Swedes have all the cool holidays?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2003)

Mike, hope you're having fun with your girl on her b-day! 

Justin, cardio is going great, my foot feels much better. I think I'll be able to run on monday  ..
Yep, ready for midsummers.. There's just a thing missing..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey!
I will be having fun tonight!
I am about to get outta here to go do a little shopping...then to the gym..then after a shower, go meet her and her friends downtown at a mexican restaraunt....
Then...we will break off for dessert....
hmm...might have to use some of that ice cream or topping you and Justin have been talking about....
nya nya...I get to try it fir-irst..
   
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah... I know, and its not fun to be missing it.  You'll have to tell me all about it though, prepare me for next year 

Mike, ah well, guess ya beat us to the ice cream huh?  Thats life!  Hope it was good!


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> There's just a thing missing..










WHAT????
YOU LOST DA ELK?????????


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey!  How was Midsummers?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2003)

Ok, I'm back from Midsummers. I just wrote a LONG LONG LONG reply telling you all about my Midsummer celebration but got kicked back for too many smilies.. I'm so freaking pissed and I won't write it all over again.. Prince really needs to fix this, it's happening all to often!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2003)

Okay, I'm calmed down.. I actually punched my monitor, I hope it didn't get mad at me and will stop working.. 

Well, I'm going to tell you about midsummers. I had a great time and a cheat day!  Started the day with teaching a 8:00 AM Spin class. The class was totally packed, which is quite unusual for a morning class. We had lots of fun and the gang worked real hard. I kept telling them "Strawberries and cream" "Beer, wine and snaps (swedish liquor)" and "Sill (fish thing) and potatoes", which seemed to motivate them.. 

At 1:30 me and 10 friends went to the place of the party. We were supposed to go at 12:30, but 3 of the guys showed up late.. Made me and the others a bit pissed, I hate people not respecting times.. Went to Torekov, a Summer house paradise 1.5 hours away, for Erika's party. Her dad has a really nice summer house there in beautiful surroundings.  There were about 40 people all in all and the partying began as soon as we got there. 

As we were about to eat, the guys all got notes with the name of a the girl they were supposed to have as their dinner partner. I got a pretty quiet guy, so I ended up talking to the people sitting around me instead..  The party was so well organized and fun, before we started eating two of the girls read a presentation of each person there, since a lot of people didn't know each other. They rimed as they desribed specific characteristics of each person and who they used to date and things like that. In my presentation you could hear things like "Workout freak" and "Instructor" .. 

Food was really good too, not too unhealthy. Dessert was though.. 

After dinner we had some games, which involved some drinking of course. You would probably think they were really weird games, but they were typical swedish summer games. Like throwing a boot between your legs, making it go over your head.. I really suck at that game, especially when I'm not completely sober.. 

At 10:00 PM I started getting tired.. lol.. Since we started so early it kinda wore you out. I was supposed to spend the night there, sleeping on the floor in my sleeping bag and not leaving until like 5:00 PM the next day (when the alcohol was out of the drivers bodies  ). I don't really mind sleeping on the floor, but I prefer sleeping in a bed.
One of the guys I went there with was leaving for Mallorca, Spain, early this morning, so he was supposed to leave early. Me and another girl decided to go with him. Everyone were getting so drunk and I really didn't feel like drinking anymore, I just felt like curling up in bed (preferably with some company  ).
The ride home went by real fast so I think I slept most of it.

Slept real late this morning. I usually suck at that, but I managed to this morning..  So, I'm ready for the gym and some spinning today! Unlike my friends who are probably hungover and throwing up..
Diet will not be perfect today since I woke up so late, won't get all the meals in, but I can live with that. My leptin levels are probably a lot higher now than usual after yesterdays cheating..

Wish you all could experience a traditional Swedish midsummer! It really is among my favorite holidays, if not THE favorite holiday. I need to throw one for you all some day.. With lotsa snaps and sill!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

That sounded like a whole lot of fun... needed some company too huh?  I could have used some last night


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep.. I missed that special someone all night..  it was such a pain, but I think I'll feel better in a few weeks..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Sunday 22nd:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil

Meal 3:
6 whites, 1 yolk

Meal 4:
5.5 oz Salmon
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
10 almonds
1/2 green apple

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds

TOTALS:
1475cals
202g protein 56%
36g carbs 10%
54g fat 34%

Workouts:
*Weights:
-Body Pump class.. Dunno whether I should put this under weights or cardio really  It was a fun class and a nice change for my muscles.. Got an amazing pump, esp in biceps, triceps and shoulders.. 
*Cardio:
-60 min run/jog. Foot felt a lot better!!  Just felt a little tension, no pain at all


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, no more foot pain 

Mm, that salmon sounds really good!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

I know, it's so great!!  

And yes, the salmon was delish..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Hrmmm, Grape Seed Oil huh?  Never really heard much about it, is it pretty good?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 22, 2003)

Quick question, with all the cardio that you do, shouldn't your caloric intake be higher?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Aggie- You're right, it really should be.. I've been having a hard time getting my cals in.. I normally never ever go under 1550, which is already low.. Am doing a quick- results cut right now that will last about three more weeks.. I know I'm losing a lot of muscle and it's really not a way I'd like to be cutting, but time is sorta short..  My metabolism will probably suffer from this too and I'll probably have to pay for this later..
Will try not to go under 1500 cals anymore though..
 

Thank's for reminding me, really..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

Monday 23rd:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds, 1/4 peach

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 tsp butter, 5 almonds
15 strawberries, veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil

TOTALS:
1578 cals 
214g protein 56%
57g carbs 15%
49g fat 29%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 3x8
- Laterial raises: 3x8
- Up-right rows: 3x8
- Reverse Pec deck flyes: 3x8

-Crunches: 3x8
My abs were sore from BodyPump, so only did on exercise..

*Cardio:
-45 min jog on empty stomach.. Legs felt really sore and heavy, not a good sign damnit..  Don't have time to get overtrained right now..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hrmmm, Grape Seed Oil huh?  Never really heard much about it, is it pretty good?



Er, it's pretty tasteless.. Haven't bought that damn flax yet.. I'm sick of olive oil and this works..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Dont you cut so fast you loose alot of muscle   Have to come pank ya.  Muscles not so easy to put on that you should cut like that right now, plus... I like it 

Perhaps you'll feel better if you cut down the times on your jogs a little?  You can probably get your metabolism up at 20 minutes at a slightly faster pace.  And it'll probably sap you less... but I'm not sure.  If the 45 minutes works for ya, then definitely stick with that 

You are looking great though, I like that Army T


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey!
Gald that the pin in the foot is gone!
Wahoo!

So..tell us more about this boot tossing in between legs? over your head?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Morning Jen!!
That body pump class sounds awesome girl!!!  I'm glad your foot feels better!!

Have a great day hon


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Dont you cut so fast you loose alot of muscle   Have to come pank ya.  Muscles not so easy to put on that you should cut like that right now, plus... I like it
> 
> Perhaps you'll feel better if you cut down the times on your jogs a little?  You can probably get your metabolism up at 20 minutes at a slightly faster pace.  And it'll probably sap you less... but I'm not sure.  If the 45 minutes works for ya, then definitely stick with that
> ...



 Shaddup.. I'll take it a bit easier.. Maybe..  Look at the cals today though, almost 1600! 

A 20 min job sounds good in theory, but I would feel like "Wtf, this isn't a workout"  But you're right, I need to try it. Maybe some sprint intervals or something.. Thanks..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Gald that the pin in the foot is gone!
> Wahoo!
> ...



Thanks Mikeman! 

Er, I dunno what to tell ya, I'll just have to show ya someday.. I really suck at it though.. I swinged it real hard and managed to get it really far, in the wrong direction  People were actually holding their hands over their heads not to get hurt.. And I think I hit a car with it too..  Then I cheated the rest of the swings and did fabulous!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Morning Jen!!
> That body pump class sounds awesome girl!!!  I'm glad your foot feels better!!
> 
> Have a great day hon



Hey Stace!

It's 8:00 PM here now and I did have a pretty good day! Crazy work load though..  The front desk girl is on vacation and I'm filling in for her, plus doing stuff for others that are ill.. Ugh, I need a vacation!!

Hopr you're day at work will fly by! 
How was the weekend?
Mine was great, celebrated Midsummer (read the long story on the previous page..)! 

Take care sweets!
,
Jen


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Good job with the diet honey!   1600 is much better 

You know, its all about intensity.  If you can run 20 minutes and not feel like someone just hit you with a hammer... then you need to up your intensity a little bit.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

btw, you think you hit a car?  Haha... how is that something you would not know for sure?    Ummm, was someone a lil bit drunk?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2003)

Justin, thanks.. 
I will try higher intensity at less time.. Someday..

I wasn't really drunk.. Just a little "happy".. The car was far away damnit, I couldn't see properly..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Tuesday 24th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
5 strawberries
1 kiwi, 1/4 apple

Meal 2:
250 g kesella
8 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights: 
*Cardio:
- AM: 40min on stationary, 25of these intervals.. Got up at 4:45 to make this..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!
Hey...are you SURE you are not from Arkansas???



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I swinged it real hard...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes I'm sure..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

heh heh...hiya good lookin!
how did that meeting go? Your work day is about over, isn't it?
ya know...we need to change your man's name...
I was going to say,
"I had eggs for breakfast this morning"
but that just doesn't sound right with justin using that as his screen name...

I would like to hear more about this boot tossing thing....
you got up @ 0445? Dang! That's SICK!
(or very dedicated..take your pick)
I was thinking of going ot that spin class tomorrow morning...but i think I will allow myeself to sleep in..as it will pretty much be the only day I will be able to do so until next Tuesday morning....ewww..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Meeting was intoxicating..  My work day is over in about two hours..  I'm dissin the work now to whore a little.. 

Haha, you think we need to change Justin's nick? Haha, maybe we should.. Got any ideas? What about "Lickable"?  or maybe "Hotty_J" ? 

I know... I'm sick for getting up at 4:45.. But it's all for a good cause.. 
Take that spin class tomorrow Mike  !!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok...'lickable'...AIN'T gonna get it either!
No way in this lifetime..or any other will I EVER refer to another man as 'Lickable'....

I might go...but...my girl won't be there....won't even be ANY fun....
at least she was there beside me to glance over at that last time I was there....

(motivation)
Ohh..the last two hours of a work day...those SUCK!
Wait...don't you only work 8 hours???


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

You don't like my nick-ideas? 

Come on, all you need to think is ABS ABS ABS and you should be motivated.. don't even give me that crap about it being early, it won't work on the girl who goes up in the middle of the night to do her cardio.. 

The last two hours of work are easy! You know it's almost time to go.. you just surf a little.. answer the phone.. talk to people.. easy!  Yes, the normal work day is 8 hours in Sweden, but I work as I want to, sometimes longer, sometimes hardly at all..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 24, 2003)

Oooh, works almost over.  So whatcha doing tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> I work as I want to, sometimes longer, sometimes hardly at all


well...you ARE in good w/ the boss...


hmm...ok....I will consider going to spin in the morning....ok? 
I see myself going to bed fairly early tonight..so I might be able to wake up in time...


your nick name ideas? They are great...for cute, PRIVATE names...Justin...back me up...


Personally, I'd perfer to be called: "Jackhammering-studbeast"
but...ya know....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oooh, works almost over.  So whatcha doing tonight?



Gym, spin class, read.. sleep.. what else is new..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well...you ARE in good w/ the boss...
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am..

If you don't spin tomorrow, me, J'bo and your girlfriend will take turns kicking your ass.. 

Haha, ok, I'll save the nicknames for PMs.. You are so booooring..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> If you don't spin tomorrow, me, J'bo and your girlfriend will take turns *LICKING*  you



what more could a man ask for????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Haha, ok, I'll save the nicknames for PMs.. You are so booooring..



hey..I'm not boring..I choose to call it:
Excitement challenged....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what more could a man ask for????



Mike, that's just wrong..  Stop editing..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Okay, I'm off!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Mike, that's just wrong..  Stop editing..


Ha ha!
I just crack myself up sometimes!

Hey...I thought it was at least creative!
(c'mon..admit it...you smiled...a little bit..)

Have a great night! WIll be back Friday! You be good..and I'll let you know if I went to....spinning...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Okay, I had a screw up meal tonight..  I know, I suck.. Not any pure sugar or anything.. "only" a bunch of fruits (kiwi, apples, strawberries) and ww crackers.. And almonds.. So alright, I'm weak..  No excuses, cause there aren't any.. I took a little break I guess, which really wasn't needed after midsummer..  I'm weak when coming home early (er, well 5:30) after work on gym off days, it screws my planning up.. Since I'm hungry I have a tendensy to eat what I can find before cooking.. Need to come up with a good plan to attack that..

But, on the brighter side, my bod is looking better than it has for a long long time..  

Okay, I'm off to bed early, to make my morning cardio.. Tomorrow will be a perfect day, I can feel it.. 

Cheers ppl, enjoy your food!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2003)

your hilarious!! I do that too.. I get home from work starving.. and I'll snack on either Toooo many peanuts, or to much fruit!!! 

Thats great that your looking better than ever girlie!! WISH I could say the same thing!  

 Sleep well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

g'night, Jenny!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 24, 2003)

Soembodies been eating lots of fruit!  Wish it had been me... 

Bods looking good huh?   I'm leaving in the morning for Texas for the family reunion so will be listening to CDs in the car for most of the day.  I hope you have a good day though


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> your hilarious!! I do that too.. I get home from work starving.. and I'll snack on either Toooo many peanuts, or to much fruit!!!
> 
> Thats great that your looking better than ever girlie!! WISH I could say the same thing!
> ...



Haha, I'm not hilarious, just weak!! 

Honey, I'm sure your bod is looking just great!! Don't worry! And when you've beaten those damn cysts you'll be able to work just as hard as you used to. 

Hope you had a great day at work.. I just came in and I'm already ready to go home..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Soembodies been eating lots of fruit!  Wish it had been me...
> 
> Bods looking good huh?   I'm leaving in the morning for Texas for the family reunion so will be listening to CDs in the car for most of the day.  I hope you have a good day though



Yep, and it was good too.. 

Sitting in a car listening to music watching the scenery passing the window is one of my favorite things to do.. Gives me time to think and relax.. Hope you'll enjoy it.. Just don't think too much..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2003)

Wednesday 25th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 small apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds
1/2 small apple

Meal 3:
5.5oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grapeseed oil
1/2 apple

TOTALS:
1553 cals
213g protein 57%
50g carbs 13%
50g fat 30%

Workout:
*Weights: Back & Biceps
- Wide grip lat pulldowns: 3x8
- Close grip lat pulldowns: 3x8
- Seated row: 3x8
- Dumbell one arm rows: 3x8

- Cable bicep curls: 2x8
- Dumbell bc:2x8
- Cable X bc: 2x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- AM: 45min stationary
- PM: 60min Spinning class


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, I'm not hilarious, just weak!!
> 
> Honey, I'm sure your bod is looking just great!! Don't worry! And when you've beaten those damn cysts you'll be able to work just as hard as you used to.
> ...



Hey honey!! I know what ya mean.. I got here an hour ago, and I'm already counting the hrs down till I go home!!!!!


*I WISH!!* my body was looking great.. its Not as bad as I think though..its just my mind playing games on me~ 


have fun hon!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2003)

Aww, honey, I hope work flyes by!  Mine was okay today.. I felt a little crappy, but work had nothing to do with it.. 

I know you ARE looking great, I've seen your pics.. Our minds do tend to play tricks on us, I do the same.. If I eat bad one day, I'll walk around CONVINCED that I gained 20 pounds.. 

Take care sweetie!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2003)

Your diet looked really good today!  Erm, mine wasnt nearly so good, haha.  Snacking on stuff during the long drive... like beef jerky and all that.  Oh, and I had a can of pringles   The rest was all healthy, but I'm a bit ashamed about the pringles 

Ah well, just have to sweat it out in the morning.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2003)

Thursday 26th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 small apple
5 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
12 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 small apple
10 almonds

Meal 5:
5 whites, 1 yolk
1.5 oz ground beef
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 grapefruit

Lotsa shakes today.. 

TOTALS:
1541 cals
217g protein 58%
49g carbs 13%
47g fat 29%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & triceps
- Regular db benchpress: 4x8-10 (one warm up set)
- Incline db bp: 3x7-8
- Cable X: 3x8-10
- Pec deck: 3x8-10

- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8
- Bench dips (I love these! ): 3x10-15

Really had fun in the gym today. Company was great and body felt great! 

*Cardio:
- AM: 30 min stationary


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Your diet looked really good today!  Erm, mine wasnt nearly so good, haha.  Snacking on stuff during the long drive... like beef jerky and all that.  Oh, and I had a can of pringles   The rest was all healthy, but I'm a bit ashamed about the pringles
> 
> Ah well, just have to sweat it out in the morning.



Now that's the good life.. Tasty snacking in the car..  was the sun shining too?? 
You so suck for having Pringles  I SO don't feel guilty about my ww crackers anymore..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, honey, I hope work flyes by!  Mine was okay today.. I felt a little crappy, but work had nothing to do with it..
> 
> I know you ARE looking great, I've seen your pics.. Our minds do tend to play tricks on us, I do the same.. If I eat bad one day, I'll walk around CONVINCED that I gained 20 pounds..
> ...



U sound just like me girl.. I will walk around saying "my ass is HUGE today" LoL
Its totally a mind thing.. I know.. I've got some issues!!
SORRRRRY You felt crappy yesterday..hope your mucho  better today


----------



## Jenny (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha.. yeah, that's what we do, we put ourselves down until we feel like crap..  
I feel really good today thank you! 
Hope it goes really well at the doc's today! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 26, 2003)

I got a ride home from the gym in a red Porche today!!   It was so cool, I need to get me one of those some day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!!! 

I'm glad u felt great today!!!! 

WOW~~~ A RED PORCHE!! LUCKY!!!! Those are bada$$$$$!!!

have a great evening!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 26, 2003)

Mmmm, a red Porsche huh?  Sounds nice!  Nobody at my gym with a red porsche ever offers to give me a ride home


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

Friday 27th:
Today is higher carb day. Will aim for about 80-100g. 

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1/2 small apple
1 tbsp s-seeds, 3 almonds

Meal 2:
3 oz turkey
1,5 apple

Meal 3:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 apple

Meal 4:
5 oz white fish
2 potatoes
1 peach
2tsp cream

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio: 
- AM: Tough 60min Spin class.
- PM: 45 min run/jog


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Jenny!!!
> 
> I'm glad u felt great today!!!!
> ...



How did it go, how did it go?? 

Haha, yeah, I know, car was great.. I told the guy to speed a little, but he didn't go all the way out.. 

Thanks sweets!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Mmmm, a red Porsche huh?  Sounds nice!  Nobody at my gym with a red porsche ever offers to give me a ride home



Haha, no?  Can have something to do with the fact that your gym is in your basement..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

I felt a little dizzy and sick during the last two songs of my Spin class today, could have something to do with low carbs and all the cardio I'm doing. Though I doubt it after that "I suck" meal I had tuesday 
 I worked really hard (Nothing on me was dry after the class and the floor was all wet ..) and so did the people there.. The whole class was on fire, one of the best classes I've ever tought!  I had so much fun! One girl was extatic after class, telling me over and over how much she loved the class and how much fun she had..  Yeay!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> How did it go, how did it go??
> 
> Haha, yeah, I know, car was great.. I told the guy to speed a little, but he didn't go all the way out..
> ...



FIRST I have to tell you CONGRATULATIONS On your AWESOME!! SPIN CLASS!!! SOUNDS WONDERFUL!!! I am soooooooooo PROUD of girl!! I bet You felt awesome!!!! YEAH!!!!
WooHoooooooooo!!!!

Okay..I am having surgery on July 18th. We would have done it sooner, but the hospital only has Mondays available..and I didn't want to miss a week of work..I need a friday!
Surgery will be a good thing for me..we will clean out my Ovaries, remove the big cysts and all the tiny ones..and The Doctor also thinks I may have endometreiosis.. soo you can only discover that in Surgery..so We need to find out if I have that! I am not looking forward to the pain of the actual surgery, and the pain afterwards..but after 2-3 wks..I will be a brand new chick!  And it will take my cramping away (besides menstrul of course) for a good year HOPEFULLY!!!! 

Anyway.. Hope you have a wonderful weekend honeybun!!!

Thanks so much for being there for me!! Your the best!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Meal 2:
> 40g whey
> 12 almonds



Jenny, Is this plain whey? Do you even blend it with ice? Or do you just mix it with water and chug it down?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2003)

She's hardcore.

It could be lemon and fish oil flavoured whey and she'd throw it down her neck without flinching.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> FIRST I have to tell you CONGRATULATIONS On your AWESOME!! SPIN CLASS!!! SOUNDS WONDERFUL!!! I am soooooooooo PROUD of girl!! I bet You felt awesome!!!! YEAH!!!!
> WooHoooooooooo!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks babe  It really was great, I need to teach an IM-spin class some day!! 

Aww, honey, I'm really sorry you need to go through surgery again..
You sound so positive, keep that spirit up!  I really hope this will be the last you'll ever have to hear about any cysts!!
I hope the pain will be minimum, or that they at least give you a ton of painkillers! 

I'm going out partying tonight..  Will show off my new tan and the new muscle tone I've got showing in a cute little tube top! 
I'll try to get some pics


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Jenny, Is this plain whey? Do you even blend it with ice? Or do you just mix it with water and chug it down?



Hey JB! 

Yep, chocolate whey and water.. Er, if I've got a mixer I blend them properly with just water.. then chug them down in one go trying not to taste em..
Sometimes, like today at the beach, I just put it in a shaker and shake it until it's at least almost smooth.. But I do get parts of unblended powder in  most of the times which isn't exactly a  tasty..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> She's hardcore.
> 
> It could be lemon and fish oil flavoured whey and she'd throw it down her neck without flinching.



 thanks Rob.. Coming from you, I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

Okay.. about to go partying.. don't really feel like drinking.. Will probably just have a shot or something.. On the other hand, it wouldn't take a lot to get me drunk today after all the cardio and tanning I've been doing..


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2003)

Drink red wine.

Spanish Rioja.

Preferably Gran Reserva.

You won't be disappointed.

And have fun.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

Pre-party pics


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

one more..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaaand a little back..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Drink red wine.
> 
> Spanish Rioja.
> ...



Hmmm.. that's a good idea.. me likes wine..  I might have some 

And thanks, I'll try


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

hey Jenny!
Very hubba hubba!

Have fun @ the party!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Mmmm, a red Porsche huh?  Sounds nice!  Nobody at my gym with a red porsche ever offers to give me a ride home




well, buddy-
That's becuase..she has a great pair of.......

shoes..it's all the shoes, dude....if you had beter 'kicks', then you to..could have had a rise in a red Porche....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Mikeman! Have a great friday night you too!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, buddy-
> That's becuase..she has a great pair of.......
> 
> shoes..it's all the shoes, dude....if you had beter 'kicks', then you to..could have had a rise in a red Porche....



 Yep, it's all in the shoes!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

thought you'd like that..

Check out my journal! latest and greatest adventure abounds!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW U LOOK GREAT!! TOTALLY AWESOME GIRL!! AWESOME TAN!!!! You look sooooooooo BEAUTIFUL!! And your Body looks amazing!!

yep..got some great pain pills!!  and I hope this is the last time I hear about cysts toooo!!!! 

HAVE FUN PARTYING GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Be good & be careful


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2003)

Dropping in and saying "hello" to an ol' friend of mine!    Your looking really good, Jenny! 

BTW, due to the change of my email address, all my submissions for my guestbook were in limbo!!!!  Therefore, I JUST realized that you signed it again!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WOW U LOOK GREAT!! TOTALLY AWESOME GIRL!! AWESOME TAN!!!! You look sooooooooo BEAUTIFUL!! And your Body looks amazing!!
> 
> yep..got some great pain pills!!  and I hope this is the last time I hear about cysts toooo!!!!
> ...



Aww.. thanks sweetie!  You are too kind!! 

I'm glad you've got something to help you with the pain.. I hope Matt can take some extra time off to take care of you a little honey


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Dropping in and saying "hello" to an ol' friend of mine!    Your looking really good, Jenny!
> 
> BTW, due to the change of my email address, all my submissions for my guestbook were in limbo!!!!  Therefore, I JUST realized that you signed it again!  Thank you!!!



Hey Dave!! 
Long time no visit, I've missed you man! 

Thanks for the compliment 

Of course I signed your guest book!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2003)

I had a GREAT time last night!! I danced til 5 in the morning and really had a blast! Nothing like meeting daylight on your way out of the night club 

Actually ran into Rob, my ex, there yesterday.. It felt a little weird, but not as weird as I thought it would. We chatted for a few seconds and that was that.. It didn't bother me or gave me that stingy feeling I used to get in my stomach right after our break up. I'm really glad I was so okay with seeing him! 

I drank some red wine (thanks IM-Rob ), not enough to make me drunk, but to make me even more cheerful. I felt so good and comfortable in my own skin last night and I haven't had such a good time partying in months!
Lots of people from my gyms and some from my dad's company there too..

Okay, I guess I should sleep some more.. Kinda can't though


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2003)

Saturday 28th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple
1tbsp s-seeds

Meal 3:
40g whey
1tbsp s-seeds (I dunno what's up with me and sunflower seeds today.. )
1 peach

Meal 4:
5 oz pork tenderloin
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 5:
40g whey
1 tbsp half and half
5 strawberries, 1/2 small apple

Meal 6:
6 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 apple

TOTALS:
1566cals
203g protein 54%
71g carbs 19%
46g fat 27%
Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Leg press: 4x8-10
- Smith lunges: 4x8-10
- Leg estensions:4x8-10
- Standing leg curls: 4x8-10

- Seated & standing calf press: Supersetted 3x8-10
*Cardio: 
- 20min biking
- cleaning cleaning cleaning


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2003)

hiya Jenny!
Glad ya had a great time last night! Drank till you were more cheerful? 
That's funny! 
My night was pretty ok...had to remove two guys from the club. That's all..both finally went out peacefully. 
Hoping I will be able to grab a nap this afternoon! I'm whooped!
My girl comes home today! Wahoo! I get to see her toorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! I'm glad you had such a great time last night..wow 5am!!!! thats crazy!!!! 
I'm very happy for you about your Rob run in situation and that u didn't feel bad seeing him!

Take care and have  a great rest of the weekend..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Mike: Thanks, I napped a little yesterday too, I was soooo tired..  Energy was good up until my leg workout (thanks to thermos.. ), than after that I was just totally unable to keep my eyes open.. I was cranky and half bitchy 

Stace: Yep, 5 Am.. The club didn't close until 8:00 AM, but my friends wanted to leave early. I could have danced for hours longer .
My friends were sleeping in town at one of the girl's apartment, but I felt like going home (I live outside the city centre). So I catched a cab with two guys I know well from my gym and got home safe. I hate taking cabs on my own, makes me scared that the driver is some psycho and will take me somewhere I don't want to be going.. 
Thank you sweetie, I'm very happy about not being upset about seeing Rob too. Of course it did feel a little strange, but was overall Ok.
Have a great end of the weekend babe! Get lotsa rest!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Sunday 29th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 dl oatmeal, 1.5tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grapeseed oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5.5 oz  pork
veggies
1/2 small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies
5 almonds

TOTALS:
1556cals
189g protein 50%
48g carbs 13%
61g fat 37%
Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45min slow stationary biking
- PM: Taught a 45 min spin class


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Body report : 

Since I cleaned up my diet from exessive fruits, crackers and bread and at the same time upping my cardio, I've been seeing great changes. About 1.5 months and some pants are so loose they look too baggy around the tighs. About 3 holes on the belts too..  Abs are looking much better, face is not as pudgy  .. This is all good news! 
I'm keeping this up, cause I want to see how far I can take it. Want to be leaner than I've ever been before!
Am working on a hompage too (actually, I've got people working on it FOR me  ), which will be mainly for my Personal Training buisness. For that I'll need pics and will probably take some with a photographer later this summer.. 

Life is good!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

Morning, Jenny!
Tired?? I know about that! The early guy wsan't able to show up...so...after getting off work @ the club @ 2am..I had to be here by 6am...got to bed by 2:45...back up by 5......today is gonna SUCK! No fat pills to ramp me up, either....

Holy crap! 3 belt holes? proud of you! You are kicking ass!
hey...might and I repeat: MIGHT have another client....one of my regulars just finalized her divorce this past week...and said she would be looking for a new home...I told her I'd be more than happy to help her out!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey B!
Ack, that sucks!! You'll have to drink a lot of coffee..

Ya know, I went and checked, it was only 2 holes on the belt  But it's still good.. 

Yeay a possible new client! Congrats! 

Off to teach spinning in a little bit, filling in for another instructor..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

let's see....I've already had a diet Mt. Dew..and went to Starbucks...
(took a 'ranger nap' as well...)


----------



## sara (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Saturday 28th:
> 
> Meal 2:
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 29, 2003)

I almost forgot!  Monday, Jenny, I'm showing my client your progression pics!!!!  She's going to be so jealous and it SHOULD be a good motivator, too!!!  If she b*thces... should I kick her ass!  LMAO!!!  J/K.

And even so that this is Jenny's diary!!  Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> what's kesella?



Kesella.. It's a dairy thing, with almost no lactose.. 100g have 75cals, 13g prot, 3.5g carbs, 1g fat.. I sort of use it as cottage cheese..  Mix with berries and apple/cinnamon/sweetner.. freeze it and it tastes like ice cream  (well, you'll need some imagination..  )


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I almost forgot!  Monday, Jenny, I'm showing my client your progression pics!!!!  She's going to be so jealous and it SHOULD be a good motivator, too!!!  If she b*thces... should I kick her ass!  LMAO!!!  J/K.
> 
> And even so that this is Jenny's diary!!  Hello everyone!!!



Haha, Dave.. that's so funny..  I need to take some more flexing in like a sports bra to show the progress then..  These were only party pics ya know..  I can probably do that tomorrow.. 
And yeah, kick her ass!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Monday 30th:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
2 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
10almonds
1 apple

Meal 5:
40g whey
15almonds
1 apple

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk

TOTALS: 
1569 cals
211g protein 56%
69g carbs 18%
44g fat 26%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- shoulder presses: 3x8-10
- Laterial raises: 3x8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8-10
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8-10
- Front raises: 3x8-10

- Crunches: 3x10-15
- oblique crunches: 3x10-15
- hanging leg raises: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min running


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2003)

Okay, I'm now officially INSANE..  I got up at 4:30 this morning and did my morning run and I LOVED it!!  It felt so good and I had great speed this morning..
The few people I did meet stared at me out their car windows like I was a madman!! 

I don't really mind being insane though..


----------



## david (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, Dave.. that's so funny..  I need to take some more flexing in like a sports bra to show the progress then..  These were only party pics ya know..  I can probably do that tomorrow..
> And yeah, kick her ass!!



Yeah but you looked good!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Dave  you're a sweetheart!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2003)

Tuesday 1st of July:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1yolk
1 grapefruit
8 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1.5tbsp s-seeds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 small apple
10 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2yolks
Veggies
3 strawberries
5 almonds

Meal 6:
40g whey
5 almonds, 1/2 tbsp grape seed oil
1 small apple

TOTALS:
1616cals
214g protein 55%
59g carbs 15%
53g fat 30%

Workouts:
*Weights: LEGS
- Leg press: 3x8-15
- Hack squats: 3x8-10
- Smith lunges:3x8-10
- Ham curls: 2x8-10
- Leg extensions: 2x8-10

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8

Something a little different today.

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min running
- PM: 45 min spinning (now this was a pain after legs.. )


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Ack.. I'm so tired and bored today.. Weather is boring and I don't feel good..
Yesterday was good.. Had a great shoulder workout. Then I just had a quick shower at the gym and then went to the movies to see a sneak preview of the new Charlies Angels. My dad's company invited the whole company for it. It was fun!  I didn't eat any candy or anything bad .. Had some sugarfree pastilles and some diet coke, which wasn't great, but not that bad either.. I hardly ever have diet coke anymore, so I deserved it.. 
It caused bad sugar craving later that night though and I really had to bite my lip not to have any fruit binges..  I made it though and went to bed instead.. 
Only 2.5 more days here, then I have 2 weeks off! YEAY!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Wednesday 2nd of July:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp s-seeds, 5 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 5:
40g whey
10 almonds
1/2 small apple

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
5 almonds
veggies, 1/2 kiwi

TOTALS:
1533cals
217g protein 59%
48g carbs 13%
46g fat 28%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and triceps
- Regular Db bench press: 3x8
- Incline Db Bp: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-10
- Pec deck: 3x8-10

- Assisted dips: 3x8-15 (Okay, I oficially suck at these  )
- Pushdowns: 3x8
- Weighted bench dips: 3x8
- Over head cable press: 3x8

*Cardio:
-45 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

No morning cardio today. Lots of it yesterday (running and spinning) and am teaching a spinning class tonight that I need to feel fresh for!  Got a full class so I'm looking forward to it! 
Legs are not very sore today, since I did spinning after legs. I know this won't stimulate much growth, but I'm not really looking for that now either..

I'm actually thinking more and more about competing.. I want to be a profile for health and fitness, being a Personal Trainer and promoter of health, writing articles for mags and having seminares and stuff. Competing is really the way to put yourself out there and get into the fitness world.
I've always had that as a distant dream, figuring that I couldn't really do it. But now I'm realising that I CAN! I can do anything if I just want it bad enough!!
My body is changing right now since I don't have any problems sticking to my diet or doing the cardio. I've been trying to cut without cardio, but my body doesn't respond to that very well.
I'm doing this cut this summer (with one week of a somewhat break) to see how I look without the fat on me, to really see what my body looks like (that sounded weird  ).
In Sweden there are two choices: Fitness and Athletic Fitness.
Fitness is like Fitness anywhere, physique and routine. Athletic Fitness is a bit different, with physique judging where you are only judged from the neck and down (make up and hair doesn't matter, or so they say  ) and you are barefeet. There's no routine, but different tests of strength, like dips, chins, sometimes a rowing machine or an obstacle course. I think it's kinda like the Galaxy comps. 
There are no figure comps here so far, which would be my first choice right now..
I have a gymnastic background, even competed with a team a little, but it wasn't very advanced and I haven't done it in years!
As you know I've been a cheerleader with focus on dance, but I don't really have any classic schooling, it's just in me..
Chins and dips I really suck at! But I know I can improve on that, just need some practise (or a LOT )..

Hmmm, I'm really just trying to reason with myself here.. I don't know what would fit me the best, both would give me a lot to work on..  I figure sometime 2004 I could be ready..

Uhm, any opinions on this?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah I have an opinion!  I think you'll do great Jenny   You certainly can do this... and ummm, you could compete in either, you've got a great body, and face!

You look stunning in those pics hon   and... you know how much I like that top 

Your diet and training are really on par  You're doing really good, er... I'm not going to say what my diets been   Mmm, running at 4:30 AM.  Thats pretty early!  You goin crazy babe?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Whats the Spanish Rioja similar to TCD?  Anything comparable?  I hate to admit, but my taste for wines is primarily Italian 



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Drink red wine.
> 
> Spanish Rioja.
> ...


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Ahem, and I'll have you know Jenny... I did say "you know how much I like that top" and not "You know how much I like you on top".

Not that I wasnt thinking it 

I think I'm going a little crazy.  

Oh, and just so you know... I like the idea of Athletic Fitness more to tell you the truth.  I've just always thought that it was cool.  Wish I could do all that gymnastic stuff.  I'd look like a wounded rabbit.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh, and Jenny...

 

Okay, I'm going to bed... before you kick me outta here and call me a post whore


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Jenny I have found a frind now with you and the AM cardio!!!!  You are definately not on crack or a nut doing that, I love it!!!  Plus then it is done and makes the workout that night much more enjoyable not having to dread it.  But I love yourt journal and you rock!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Thursday 3rd:

Meal 1: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz white fish
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 4:
45g whey
15 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 small apple
veggies

Meal 6:
45g whey
2tsp grape seed oil

TOTALS:
1524cals:
213g protein 58%
44g carbs 12%
50g fat 30%

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and Bicep
- Chins,assisted: 3x8 (felt pretty okay!  )
- Seated rows: 3x8
- Close grip lat pulldowns: 3x8
- Wide grip lat pulldowns: 4x8

- Barbell bicep curl: 3x10-12
- Preacher curls: 3x8-10
- Dumbell curls: 3x8-10

- Back extensions: 4x10-12

Great pump today in biceps. Forgot my gloves and had to use straps, which I'm not used to, so that sucked.. I whined about it and a guy offered me a pair  so, rest of the workout was great! 

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 15 min intervals on stepper

Was going to do a powerwalk home from gym, but it's pouring outside


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Justin, thanks  for everything.. 
I'm leaning more towards Athletic Fitness right now too.. But I SUCK at chins and dips..  next comp is in May 2004 and I wonder if I could be ready for that..  3 guys from my gym are to compete there.

Haha, I kinda forgot about that top for a while.. Found it and decided that I still liked it.. 

And yes, I am going crazy


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Jenny I have found a frind now with you and the AM cardio!!!!  You are definately not on crack or a nut doing that, I love it!!!  Plus then it is done and makes the workout that night much more enjoyable not having to dread it.  But I love yourt journal and you rock!



YEAH  I thought I was the only one!  I absolutely love it, I really don't mind going up early to do it! 
Thanks!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> to really see what my body looks like (that sounded weird  ).



Doesn`t sound weird at all.....I`ve often wondered what your body looks like too  

So you are doing a comp? I`m sure you`ll do great!!! G`luck 

BTW....the pix are


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

OMG!!  It's KUSO!!  
Where have you been hidin? 

Thanks

What comp and when isn't decided, I've just decided that I want to compete and will


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Where have you been hidin?



Haven`t been hiding, just been kinda busy since you posted those pix     




> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> What comp and when isn't decided, I've just decided that I want to compete and will



Whatever you go for, you`ll still do well! You have great control over what you eat and your training....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

'morning, Jenny!
Sound like you know which direction you want to go in? Great!
Learning to do dips and chins..'aint nuthin but a thing!
Does your gym have the gravitron machine?
You can do weight assissted dips and chins? Just keep working it until you know longer need the weight assisstance and then go boady weight.
You have the will and determination! I know you do, from all that you have told you have gone thru!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Aww, thanks kuso and burner 

I just realised there's another new comp called Body Fitness here! That's almost the same as figure comps!! 

The next one is in the middle of October and I don't know if I'll be ready for it.. I still have a lot of things to work on with my physiqe.. Hmm, I dunno..  Maybe I need to wait til the next comp in October next year.. or just go for Athletic Fitness in May next year.. Hmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

or...just take your fit little self there, compete with an open mind and see hown you do? Get the experience..and ideas on how to do better for the October comp.
as a friend told me when I was going for Microsoft certifications. just set the date and GO!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2003)

Careful Kuso, you keep that up and you're going to break it off 

You know Jenny, ya just got to practice to get better at stuff... sounds like a good time to start working hard on those dips and other areas   I dont think it'll be too hard for you to get into, you workouts pretty impressive.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> or...just take your fit little self there, compete with an open mind and see hown you do? Get the experience..and ideas on how to do better for the October comp.
> as a friend told me when I was going for Microsoft certifications. just set the date and GO!



You can SO not compare doing a fitness comp with getting a Microsoft cert!!  You wouldn't be standing there almost naked with lots hotties around you, judges eyeing your every bodypart looking for flaws!! I would just kill myself if I looked flabby or weaker than the rest..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

well, young lady..I just SO did!

Same concept. you look great! You have put a lot of time, effort and thought into making your physique the way it is...
You do not look flabby nor weak. The rest of those girls do not matter. just go for you. I would put money that a lot of the other girls are doing the same as I am suggesting to you. just go and find out where you stand.
If Leslie were here, I bet she might suggest the same! How 'bout j'bo? What does she think?

Almost naked? Do y'all do things different there in Sweden?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> You know Jenny, ya just got to practice to get better at stuff... sounds like a good time to start working hard on those dips and other areas   I dont think it'll be too hard for you to get into, you workouts pretty impressive.



I am practicing damnit!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

how do you say that in Swedish?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, young lady..I just SO did!
> 
> Same concept. you look great! You have put a lot of time, effort and thought into making your physique the way it is...
> ...



 Maybe I'm just being a chicken.. 

Haha, yep, we're only wearing thongs and little stickers on our nipples..  Er.. no..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how do you say that in Swedish?



Jag övar ju för fan!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Careful Kuso, you keep that up and you're going to break it off




I shit...I completely forgot about your accident


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

I was going to say doesn't your federation in europe have the women wear thongs, not like here???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Hell no!!  No thongs!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

I can not remember what federation it is where the firgure gals have to wear thongs.  I am nervous enough about my first comp coming up about getting in front of that many people with bright lights and all and judges AHHHHHH


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

what?? no thongs??? What is this world coming to????


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

oh i am not talking no things in general  LOL   But not infront of hundreds of people, at least not yet, may in a couple months when I get down


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

ah jeez..you ladies look great...my girl does the same thing...very nice figure...thins she doesn't have one..no matter how much positive reinforcement I give her..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

ok i want you to wear a thong outy in public and see how comfortable you feel, then we can talk  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh i am not talking no things in general  LOL   But not infront of hundreds of people, at least not yet, may in a couple months when I get down



I agree! I don't mind thongs at all in general, that's all I ever wear.. But in front of hundreds of people   I can't imagine that really 

Oh, you are competing?   When is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok i want you to wear a thong outy in public and see how comfortable you feel, then we can talk  LOL


ok...real men..don't wear thongs...they rate up there with spandex to lift in...

besides...if my but..were to shown out in public...there would be panic and mayhem in the streets! babies would wail, old women would faint...young women would giggle...
I couldn't do that to polite society...and, I have my dignity, you know....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh I am competing right when everyone is going to Vegas, I have one the beginning of October and one the end of October, both are figure, and I am so pumped!!!!!!!

Burner I would pay money to see that  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

the burner freak show?


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

He,he... Can I sit this one out????


Hej Jenny!!! 
How are you?
I promise I won't mention a word about you know what... 
How's life treating you?


SS,in thong,hmmmm,when,where????  
Actually any of the ladies here in thongs...


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2003)

Did someone say there are px on Jen in a thong?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2003)

*Ignoring thong discussion*

Just had my spin class! Two really good friends came today and that was really fun!  I love having spin classes. I'll have lots of em next week, everyone's going away on vacations and stuff..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2003)

Friday 4th of July:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1dl oatmeal, 1tbsp s-seeds
1/2 kiwi

Meal 2:
40g whey
12 almonds
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 60min Spin class


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2003)

Yesteday was cheat day!  It was good, not going over board, just not eating according to plan. Went out with my friends and went clubbing and had such a great time!!  Danced and danced! 
Today I've not been eating great, haven't had many meals, waking up late screwed up my meal plan.. Went to a mall with my sis and bought some new clothes and stuff.. 
Workouts were:
*Biceps, triceps abs
*30min cardio on stationary

Just came back from seeing my friends, we were playing a swedish summer game called "Kubb". It was a lot of fun until some nasty, big flying insects came attacking us!!  first they were only on to me, I ran around like a madman trying to hit them with sticks and stuff , then they started bugging the others too! After a while we got sick of it and went inside.. 
Okay, I need my sleep!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2003)

Sunday 6th.

Woke up too late, won't get all my meals in..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 med apple
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken breast
veggies
10 almonds
5 strawberries

Meal 3:
250g kesella
20 peanuts
1/2 apple

Meal 4:
4 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1507 cals
186g protein 51%
35g carbs 10%
64g fat 39%

Workouts:
*weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-AM: 60 min slow stationary
-PM: 45 min spin class


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2003)

Monday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
7 almonds
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
5 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil

TOTALS:
1435 cals
208g protein 60%
34g carbs 10%
48g fat 31%

Workouts:
*weights: Shoulders and Abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-8 (went real heavy)
- Laterial raises: 4x8
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Leaning laterial raises: 3x8-10
- Reverse Pec deck: 3x8-10

- Crunches
- Oblique crunches
- Leg raises
*Cardio: 
- AM:60min powerwalk
- PM:20 min biking
- PM: Walking and playing at the beach with friends


----------



## Eggs (Jul 6, 2003)

Mmmm, yum... just what I wanted for breakfast


----------



## Eggs (Jul 6, 2003)

Umm, have I ever told you how damned sexy you are Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 7, 2003)

Haha, yeah, I needed someone to share that grapefruit with ya know.. 
And yes, you have.. But I like hearing it..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hiya , Jenny!
hey..uh...I might..even go back to that spinning class w/ Kristen this Wednesday too....


How's you today?
Me? Just getting to work....I found out I won my bid on ebay!
Wahoo!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 7, 2003)

I can certainly use some grapefruit 

Mmm, and I like saying it   Cant help myself in fact


----------



## Eggs (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey! Good ab workout yesterday, I'm proud that you've started to kick into abs   Ummm, I still havent gotten into abs a whole lot.  But I need to, I miss my hanging leg lifts.

But right now I'm going to bed... missing something else


----------



## Jenny (Jul 7, 2003)

Actuallly, I didn't do that ab workout..  I skipped abs at the gym to make my ride home and were about to do them as I came home.. That's why I didn't write reps and sets..  Well, then I sorta didn't have time for it, cause my friends came picking me up..  
Will do abs today though..

Mmm, just came back from a run/powerwalk in the morning sun.. It was lovely.. Was supposed to run all the time, but my knees and shins were bugging me again..  So, only about 15 min running and 50 min powerwalking. Need to take it easy on running and higher impact stuff for a few weeks I think..

Missing something in bed? Shamu?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 7, 2003)

Tuesday 8th:

Meal 1:
6 white, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit
5 almonds, 1/4 kiwi (it didn't taste good, too sweet  )

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds, 5 cashews
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies, 10 raspberries
10 cashews 

Meal 4:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil
10 raspberries

Meal 5:
3 oz grilled salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
6 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

TOTALS:
191g protein 54%
40g carbs 11%
55g fat 35%

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs and abs
- Leg press: 3x15
- Lunges: 3x15
- Hack squats: 3x10-15
- Leg extensions: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x10

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8

- Legs up crunches: 3x10-15
- Regular crunches: 3x10-12
- Oblique crunches: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM:65 min run/powerwalk.. only about 10-15 min running due to pain in knees and shins..
- PM: 20 min biking


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Skipped that ab workout huh?   

I'm sorry your legs are hurting you again Jenny, we'll have to see if we can do something about that 

Ummm, and no I'm not missing Shamu....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2003)

I did my ab work today  So there! 

Yep, my legs need some love. Got any ideas?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

well...when MY legs need some love..I tend to...
oh, oops..never mind..


Hiya Jenny!
If it makes ya feel any better..i didn't do my abs yesterday either....

I had a crappy workout last night..too...just a bad day.
I am  whooped today. I think it is the cold meds I am taking..I am dragging!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Haha, okay... I'm glad you did those Abs today   no slackign for you sweet cheecks   I do enough of that for both of us! 

Mmm, yeah... I have a few ideas to make your legs feel better.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Ummm, and to put all your minds at ease... Jenny has forbidden me from wearing thongs, so I wont be posting any pics of me in one to my journal


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh come on egg, don't be doing that now  LOL  Share the wealth


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Cant do it!  Jenny is da masta of dis bootie!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh all right  LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2003)

Jenny, what is your protein/carb/fat breakdown? It seems like your carbs are sort of low, especially when your fat intake insn't that high.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Actually Aggie... I think her diet is pretty good.  Her breakdown is usually posted at the end of her meals.  So, yesterday for example... she had 191g of protein, 40g of carbs, and 55g of fat.  Which end up being just a bit over 1500 calories.  Seems like a decent cutting diet, what do you think its lacking?

I'm pretty impressed that she does it without having to use a protein supplement.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2003)

I just was wondering if she aimed for a specific amount of P/F/C ratio each day. It just seems to me that she should have more calories and carbs if she keeps her fat content in a moderate range.
Lol, everyone knows there own diet better than other though.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey guys! 

Aggie, I actually don't have a specific breakdown. I aim for about 200g of protein and then switch fat and carbs up, some days are really low in carbs and some days higher.. 
I'm still going a bit low in cals.. Trying not to go under 1500, but sometimes it's just not happening.. 

Justin, haha, so if I'm da Masta of yo bootie, I can make you wear a thong and post pics of it..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Er, maybe...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

really?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

Wednesday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit
7 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1/2 grapefruit 
10 almonds

Meal 3: (At beach)
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 large apple, 1 kiwi
10 almonds
1 chocolate chip cookie  

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
5 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
2 oz chicken (I know, that's wimpy, couldn't down any more than that.. )
5 almonds

Totals:
1534cals
192g protein 53%
75g carbs 20%
44g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- Noon: biking to beach, about 20 min in total
- PM: Taught 45 min spin class. I was SOAKED!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, but if you do... you are so in trouble


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

DO it jenny  LOL  I always love to see a guy in touch with his feminine side


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2003)

Ahem, shortstuff... you are so busted when we meet at one of these IM get togethers.   

  Throw ya azz in da pool.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Bring it on, cause you are so coming with me


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

Okay, I'll confess! I ate a chocolate cookie today  Now this is really really ironic.. I was at the beach with a bunch of my female and male friends.. Had a really great time!
Then on the way home, we made an ice cream stop. EVERYONE was getting big big ice creams with lots of topping and stuff.. Well, everyone but me.. I feel so silly at times like that when everyone's eating it and some are making snotty remarks like "You're not having any, OH right, that's fattening.." with that special voice accompanied by rolling eyes.. I hate that! If I don't want to eat, I don't want to eat!! Well, I did actually want  but ya know.. 
So I sat there, sipping on my water, while everyone were eating their ice cream..  And as I came home, I was SO craving carbs it wasn't even funny.. So, had an apple and a kiwi and a CC cookie.. WTF ??  
Well, well, I ate a god damn cookie, but I'm teaching spinning in a little bit and I will SO burn it off! I haven't been that good with my water intake today and have been in the sun a lot, so I'm a little scared I'll feel weird during spin clas.. But I think I'll be okay.. 

Okay, rant is over..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

Haha, shortie, I'll do my best! 

Justin, if you throw Shortstuff in the pool you know we'll kick your ass!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Ha ha listen to that girl!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got yo back Shortstuff!  Btw, what's your real name?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Pam, i am assuming you are jenny, just taking a shot in the dark


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

Taught a full spin class today. Had lots of new music and it was great! We all worked so hard, even though it was about a 100 degrees in that room!  
Since lots of the other instructors are away on vacation, I'm teachin a lot of classes this week. I don't mind though, was going to work out anyway and now I get paid to do it 

Going to play some Volley Ball with some friends in a bit, just need to hit the shower first..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

Haha, yeah, I'm Jenny, you are so clever!  Nice to meet you Pam *shaking hands*


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

oh you are all so sweet, all the jens i am so loving!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey shrimp (shortstuff),
they picking on you again LOL  And they wonder why i don't post my pics here LOL  I'm sure they would make fun of my skinny ass.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

hard-skinny my ass, hey i may be short but you can vouch i can hold my own


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Hey shrimp (shortstuff),
> they picking on you again LOL  And they wonder why i don't post my pics here LOL  I'm sure they would make fun of my skinny ass.



Hey now, I'm so not picking on Pam!  I even offered to help her kick Justin's ass ya know.. Not that I don't think she could do that really well on her own! 
So come on, post pics!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2003)

Pffft, both of you together probably couldnt tie my shoes... much less kick my ass 

Err, and Jenny, dont even think of cheating... that wouldnt be right


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2003)

We could SO kick your ass! 

I don't cheat, I'm a good girl ya know..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2003)

Thursday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 small grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
12 almonds
1 apple

Meal 4: ( this was after spin class when I felt like I was going to faint  )
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 piece ww bread
1/2 tbsp butter
15 almonds
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
2 oz salmon

TOTALS:
1533 cals
162g protein 44%
75g carbs 21%
57g fat 35%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest, Triceps
- DB benchpress: 3x8
- Bar benchpress: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Peck deck: 3x8
- Assisted dips: 3-10

- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Reverse grip pushdowns:3x 8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Weighted Bench dips: 3x10

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min Powerwalk in the sun
- PM: 45 min spin class


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2003)

I dont believe it for a second 

Yeah... an angel 

Craving some ice cream are you?  Well, you know... why dont you have some this weekend or something.  Like a little cheat day...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2003)

Ack, I got so sick after my spin class today. Felt like I was going to puke and was all dizzy.. I think this Cardio craze is starting to get to me, I haven't had a real rest day in weeks.. I KNOW, I KNOW, I KNOW I'm not supposed to do that..  Have one last class tomorrow morning, then I'm RESTING!! 
Ate too little today too, was running around town all day and getting my hair done.. And water intake wasn't good either.. So I guess it wasn't a huge surprise that I didn't feel too good.. 
I ate more carbs today than planned afterwards. and more almonds  I just shoved down anything I could find after spin class to try to make myself feel better. Had a piece of ww-bread and a grapefruit. Will still be in my cal range though, but the macros will be a little screwed up..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

If you weren't feeling good, you needed it hun, and you probably burned right through it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

HI JENNY!!!!!!!!! Sorry I haven't been around.. works nuts..
I agree w/ Shortstuff.. I think you really needed the extra carbs.. and I'M Sure you burned it off!!! 
Take care of yourself Honey!!!!!

XOXO


----------



## sara (Jul 10, 2003)

I think this happens to everyone who doesn't get a rest day and on a cut. I know this happend to me before, and I usually eat lots of peanuts and an hour later I would be ok


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

OK Jenny- we need a pic of sawheets butt, tell him yes!!!  Hope you are feeling better hun!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2003)

Hej vacker...  hur mår du?

Its time for you to take a break for a little bit I think, you need some rest days.  You've actually needed them for a little bit now, but you know...

Wake up refreshed, drink a gatorade or something while you're doing your spinning, and get a good nights rest tomorrow.  Talk to you soon Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2003)

Thank you guys!! 
I felt so much better this morning. Had a rockin' spin class!  I think I was sweating out like 5 litres, I was SOAKED  and had a lot of fun. 
Tomorrow is SO rest day. I need it BAD.. And I think I might cheat some too..   and indulge in things that I have needed for a long time


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2003)

Friday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1.5 small peach
5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning, great class!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ack, I got so sick after my spin class today. Felt like I was going to puke and was all dizzy.. I think this Cardio craze is starting to get to me, I haven't had a real rest day in weeks.. I KNOW, I KNOW, I KNOW I'm not supposed to do that..  Have one last class tomorrow morning, then I'm RESTING!!
> Ate too little today too, was running around town all day and getting my hair done.. And water intake wasn't good either.. So I guess it wasn't a huge surprise that I didn't feel too good..
> I ate more carbs today than planned afterwards. and more almonds  I just shoved down anything I could find after spin class to try to make myself feel better. Had a piece of ww-bread and a grapefruit. Will still be in my cal range though, but the macros will be a little screwed up..



Hello Jenny!

Geeze, I know exactly how you feel about tons of cardio.  Lacking carbs and water does equivalate "sickness".

Don't feel to bad bc/ I haven't been able to lift the way I wanted to lift this past week due to a sprained wrist!  On Tuesday, I went to rerack a heavy DB and flicked up with the wrist rather than use my whole arm.  Smart, huh?     Well,  then I  heard a small crack!  Ouch, did that hurt!

Good to see you in your journal, Jenny!

D


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin, if you throw Shortstuff in the pool you know we'll kick your ass!


ya know..I was lookinng at this statement..and I just can't see a downside for ya, Justin...
two hot blondes in the pool with ya..."fighitng'..in pool terms, that mean trying to dunk you...
hmm...you oughtta go for it, bro!

Hiya Jenny!
You have beached there? I thought all you Swis-edish folk have COLD lakes and fjords and such...


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2003)

Helloooooooooooooo?
Anybody home?????? 
What was the schedule for today??? 
Da BEACH???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

hmm....two love struck kids....= no posting....
WE WANT DETAILS!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

yes we want details.....come up for a breather you two


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey everyone! 

Justin and I have been having a great time!  I've been eating a lot of ice cream and candy and stuff..  But I'm enjoying it.. 

Uhm, what kind of details do you want?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

date details...
rated pg, of course..


How's things going..what are y'all doing? Seeing the sights? more pics of the dynamic duo?
Oh..and you two need to get back pics of each other and redo your avis..make it happen!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

ALLL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

ok here are the details i want:
-what did you do when you met at the airport?
-did you recognize eachother right away?
-how does he like his eggs?
-does your family let him stay in the same room?
-sleeping in the same bed 
-as much connection as online?
-what are you going to do when he leaves?

rest will be over pm


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

how cute


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

and PICS!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2003)

A lil' pic


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

You two are so cute!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

my words exactely.

see nt....now they are cute.

we want to see a full hug though. come on you only have a couple weeks now. :hehehee:


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

That is SUCH a nice cool picture of you two!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey!
great pic! Y'all look like y'all are getting along great!
so...what is that HUGE castle looking thing behind you?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh you two are seriously adorable together, and quite photogenic.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

yep they are!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

ahhhhhhh now thats better.

jenny you are quite the little hotty.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2003)

Thank you all! 

J'Bo, Justin is such a hottie  We're really having a great time, and I'll seriously hurt when it's time to say goodbye..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

go with him then...he looks like a hotty...good match here...your gonna have a IM wedding.....

i can tell that all is in place and that you two are in lala land....enjoy your time and everything will fall into place 

whats this with your priest? you two arent getting hitched are you


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2003)

*Justin using Jenny's account*

Nah, not getting hitched... but we are going dancing in a few hours 

It was a referance to my title   We're seriously enjoying our time though!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

i see...have fun burning off those calories  dancing i mean


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2003)

Good to hear you guys are having a GREEEAAAAT time...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2003)

Before going to the Slaughterhouse (a night club  ) yesterday


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2003)

perfect couple!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you guys are soooooooooooo great


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 20, 2003)

I know makes you jealous    B ut still absolutely adorable together


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

It's another great picture of you two!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! You two look soooo cute & perfect together!!!! I'm sooo happy for you guys!!! 
CUTE COUPLE! 
How long will Justin be there with you?? I want details tooooo..what do your parents think?? Is he staying at your house this hole time??? DETAILS!  

Enjoy your time together!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks guys!  You are all very sweet! 
I have to work today, so I'm sitting here knowing that Justin is in my house sleeping.. I'd so much rather be there with him. 
Justin is leaving tomorrow, and after that we will not continue to have any other relationship than friendship. It hurts, cause we've been having such a great time and I would love to continue being with him. But living on different sides of the Atlantic ocean would make it too hard. It sucks, but that's life.
My parents really likes Justin, he's an amazing guy so who wouldn't!
Yes, he's been staying at my house the whole time, except for some time we both spent in Copenhagen.
Yesterday we had Smörgåsbord with my parents, we were so stuffed we could hardly move.  In the evening we went to see Bruce Almighty, which we both really liked. 
We've been going on lots of Road trips looking at Castles and different cities, as well as just hanging out on the beach and visiting lotsa coffee shops.
I really wish Justin could stay longer, cause I'm really starting to get used to this. And I like it. But I guess it's not in our faith to be together.

Diet has sucked all week!  And no workouts in the gym!! I really needed this break and tomorrow will be back to normal, no more ice cream, candy, unhealthy dinners or sweet coffee drinks!  Cardio and workouts will be back on track. I think I've gained like 50 pounds this week..  No, not really, but body does definately not feel and look as good as it did 2 weeks ago. Most of that is in my head, I know I know..

Okay, only working til lunch, then Justin will come pick me up here. The hours will be really slow until then. I'm so tired, didn't sleep too well last night.. 

Come on people, wake up and keep me company!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Okay, last day of eating crap. I will have bread for the coffee break and I've been munching on some chocolate already.. I'm such a bad girl!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

*Justin*

  I still dont know how to log onto my account from your computer   Haha, you've been posting up a storm hon... must be really tired.  I'll come pick you up in a little while 

  Hrm, yeah, you said it pretty well I guess.  I've had an amazing time too, and you were even better/more beautiful/more fun/etc than I had expected.  Who knows what fate will bring...  I just know I have another day with you so I'm not going to waste it.    So lets go shopping together this afternoon 

  I'm sorry you didnt sleep too well, perhaps a nice nap later on   See you in about 30...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Honey! 

You're up!  Hope you slept well  I've been sitting here in front of the computer, listening to music and working.. Things are really slow here today, almost everyone in the office are having their vacation. Phone has only been ringing like 6 times (my mom 2 times out of those..) 
And yah, I've been post whoring some 

Aww, thanks sweets, you were better than I expected as well, even though you were shorter..   
Looking forward to spending the day with you today, and the night.. 

I'm SO ready for some napping!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey!
Glad that you two had a great vacation! Hey Jenny-
you just never know what your fate may be. Who knows. Y'all already made that 1st step! Y'all actually got together! 
read my journal. I wrote my weekend there!

hmmmm..cofee shops....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

Jenny, how di this trip come about?  I find this to be like reading a fairytale.  Two people from opposite sides of the world come together for what seems like a magically vacation!  

I would not give up hope.  Yes, you two live far apart, but like Justin said, you never know what fate has in store for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i agree with NT..entertain the thought that things may just turn out....you are both too good of people for it not to. Plus we can all see the connection....but stop talking back and forth in here cause its so sweet its making me cry.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks guys! 
I know, that's how I like to think about it too, if it's meant to be it's meant to be and will be. If not, well, then I've got a great friend that I will always appreciate and try to be there for.
All I know is that Justin means a lot to me and having him in my life anyway that I can, makes my life better.

NT, yeah, it's been feeling like a fairy tale.  Well, we chatted a lot and emailed each other a lot and decided that we just HAD to meet. So we did..  Justin booked the flight about a month before coming here, so we've been keeping it a secret..  It was hard, I usually want to tell the world when I've got great news


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i agree with NT..entertain the thought that things may just turn out....you are both too good of people for it not to. Plus we can all see the connection....but stop talking back and forth in here cause its so sweet its making me cry.



Thank you J'Bo! 

Justin's starting to pack now  Make him stop, make him stop!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey!
Look who it is!
oh! I had to tell you...I might be getting my 'Swedish hottie' afterall...I'm dating one!

Just is still there, or did he leave?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I could..I would....can you get him a job there?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

why cant he stay? 

STOP PACKING EGGS!!!!PUT those thighty whitys down!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PUT those thighty whitys down!


is that a Canadian phrase?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

yes i geuss....brain dead today cause i have sugar in my veins


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

well, it is Monday...you are allowed to be brain dead today....
recovery from weekend..it is OK!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Justin is on his plane now. Took him to the airport an hour ago and am at work now. It was so hard to say good bye and walk away from him. I already miss him. Silent tears rolled down my cheeks on the way from  the airport and I felt empty listening to the songs on the radio. Seems like there were only sad love songs on every channel.
I may never see him again, and that thought really hurts. I'm very thankful for the time we got to spend together, it was like a dream. To wake up alone is not as pleasant and my bed will feel so big and empty tonight. 
Justin's smell is still on my clothes and smelling it makes my eyes water..
Life is not fair sometimes.. If I could at least have him close to me as a friend, it would feel better. But now I just won't be able to see him. Who made up these rules? I don't like em one bit!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Back on track today

Tuesday 22nd:

Meal 1:
shared 9 whites, 3 yolks and a Grapefruit with Justin

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds

Meal 5:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp grape seed oil

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
5 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Laterial raises: 4x8-10
- seates lat raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Reverse Pec deck: 4x8-10

- Crunches: 3x20
- Oblique crunches: 3x20
*Cardio:
PM: 55 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Ack, this has been such a long day at work...  Hasn't been feeling this slow for a long time.. My heart is aching a little and my mind keeps wandering.. 
Only an hour more, then I'm leaving for the gym to work on my frustrations!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

hey!
sounds like it will be a great workout....
all things will work out, jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Mike!
And thanks for the PM, you're a great friend!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

jenny things will get easier i promise.
i am sure that he feels the same way.
love is the most powerful emotion and can sometimes be hard, however love always prevails....believe me it does.

i loved my ex and still do our love has carried us through terrible times and even though we are not together we are best friends now and that could only happen because of the love we share.

love you babe. 

hang in there...we are all here for you (i know your crying now)
save the tears 

xox
Jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Jenny I know how awful it is to be away form the person you love and like jenny said and I know others will tell you just be patient and if you rush things they will never happen, just relax and enjoy the moments you share, whether it be talking, e-mailing, or seeing each other, but continue to build the friendship and communication and everthing will work out.  And this is always good too, it gives you goals and more focus instead of being a bit confused and just wandering    So smile chica, it looks hot on you


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am sure that he feels the same way.



It was just as tough for Justin to board the plane.  

Do not keep thinking about how you'll never see him again. For now, think about the times you spent and the fun you shared.  If there was one visit, there can be another visit.  You can talk on the phone ... chat here ... until the next meeting.

  Stephen


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

anytime, Jenny-


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

we all love you both 

i feel a group hug coming on


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

hey...who grabbed my butt?
(psst..do it again!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

how could we miss it FAT ASS  jj


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

but..it is round.....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Aww, guys, you are so great! 
Thank you..  

Yeah, I need some group hugs!! And butt pinching too!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 22, 2003)

Mmmm, butt pinching... that reminds me, you'rea great butt pincher   Made me yell a few times when walking through town didnt you, haha.

I miss you too Jenny, and it was hard to have to leave.  While you were walking away I really wanted to just tear my ticket up and come back with you...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

well then do it damnit 

jenny its your turn to get on that effin plane...one way ticket baby


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Haha, yeah, your butt is pretty irresistible, that's why I need to pinch it.. 

Aww honey, I wish you would have done that.. My dad greeted me with a hug around the corner and my tears just started falling.. My dad is not very good at saying the right things to comfort, so things that he said made it even worse..

J'bo, I know.. I know.. that's what I want to do..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Wednesday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 small grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
10 almonds

I know my cals were too low..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

I feel much better today after talking to Justin this morning. Knowing that he made it home in one piece and just hearing from him felt really good. Even though he fell asleep in front of the computer and left me wondering for 30 mins..  

No morning cardio this morning. I feel a little ill actually.. Head aches and throat is a little sore..  I think it's that famous "Justin deprivation" illness.. Need my vitamin J ya know.. 

I checked my gym's webpage for tonights classes and saw "Spinning 8:00 PM, Jenny" damnit, am I supposed to teach tonight?  I must have forgotten to write that in my calendar..  My throat is sore, I don't want to teach.. *frowning* Guess I'll have to.. There goes spending time with my friend Jeanette..

Feels really good to be back on track with diet and workouts. Don't have any carb/sugar cravings at all, but that's probably cause my Justin cravings are so strong.. 
Though I do miss those lattes in the coffee shops with him, nibbling on muffins and each other..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay okay, so I fell asleep in front of the computer... I didnt mean too, and I was really tired   Plus, you know I fall asleep easily when I'm laying down or ya know, sitting in a coffee shop with my head in your lap 

I hope you're feeling better tonight Jenny.  My throat was a little sore yesterday on the plane, but it doesnt hurt at all today.  Hopefully yours will feel lots better soon too 

Yeah, I miss those coffee shops too... the chai and a chocolate muffin...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

I know, you fall asleep everywhere and anytime.. Like when I'm talking to you and you suddenly start snoring..  Makes me really feel appreciated 

So if your throat was sore too? I wonder what we did to get that..  open windows maybe?
I've been eating the Starbucks mints you forgot here all day to make my throat feel better..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey, I need my sleep woman!  and you are appreciated.  

Yeah, musta been the open windows.  Or just the stress from me leaving, not sure.  Either way I hope its gone soon.  Ooohhh, I forgot my mints huh?  Well I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Yep, could have been the stress... Cause we did drink our OJ every morning.. 

I'm enjoying the mints, makes me remember your taste.. 

Now go work in the garden like you're supposed to


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Alright, ummm, if you're going to be like that, I'm going to go work in the garden.





Talk to you later sweets


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh You two are so cute


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

you like the taste of his mints hey


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Haha, yeah J'bo I do..

Ack, I don't feel too good.. and I'm about to teach spinning in less than an hour..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Jenny~ I'm playing catch up on the past few days in your journal! 
I'm sooo sorry that Justin had to go back home honey! I do feel the same way as NT & J'Bo do.. I'm glad they have been giving you awesome advice!!!!
take care of yourself..  I know its real hard!!! 

Stacey
Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Thank you Stacey! 
It is hard.. Really hard.. And I don't like it one bit..
How are you honey? I know you're going through a real hard time.. 

Didn't have to teach the spinning today! Another instructor was about to take my class and I asked her to teach instead. She could tell I wasn't feeling too well, so she said she would! I was so relieved!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm glad the other instructor was willing to take your class, that was really nice of her 

Yeah J'Bo, she likes my mints 

Feeling better honey?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Yep, it was the same instructor that taught my class last friday and saved you from some Jenny torture..  She's great, I owe her big time! 

You know I feel better honey.. Chatting with you did the trick..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Jenny! I'm sooo happy that the other instructor taught the class for you! I know you really didn't want to do that!! Thats great! 

I am okay.. I'm really depressed.. but I'm glad that I'm at work.. b/c I'm busy and not thinking about it..ya know.. I needed something to take my mind off things! Although we are not forgetting about the problem! 
Whenever a co-worker ask me how I'm doing I just say "I'm okay" ~ ~ Ya know~ I don't want them to have to sit down beside me and here my longggggg story.. LoL! 

Thanks so much for caring sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry this is happening to you!  I hope you and Matt can work something out, I know how bad you want to start a family.. Matt seems to be more caring and there for you though, which I'm really happy about!  How are you feeling physically? Does it hurt much? 
Sometimes it is easier to just say "I'm okay" and not having to tell the whole 10 000 word story, but I hope you do talk to your friends and family about this.. Which I think you are.. 

Yep, it was great not having to teach yesterday! My throat was sore and I wasn't mentally prepared for it at all. Guess God was there for me and worked things out.. 

Take care hon, and you know you're always welcome to PM me if you need to chat too 


Jen


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Got up early today to do my morning cardio, but my throat is still sore so I'll skip it.. It's not bad, I just don't want to make it any worse, will work out tonight instead.
Will try to get back to sleep now..  Or maybe not since I'm supposed to wake up in 30 mins anyway..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Thursday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5.5 oz salmon
salad

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 5:
7whites, 2 yolks
veggies
10 small raspberries

Meal 6:
40g whey
10 almonds
1/2 peach

I really need to start having other fat sources than almonds 

TOTALS
1487 cals
205g protein 57%
41g carbs 11%
51g fat 32%

Cals still a little low.. 

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Leg presses: 4x20
- Smith lunges: 3x10
- Smith squats: 4x8
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 30 min powerwalk from gym

Still taking it pretty easy!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Ack, work is so slow today.. Just want to leave this place.. 

Btw, don't think I've told ya, but I've been offered a job on the Greek island Rhodos. It's a job in the "best gym in Greece" as the manager said. I checked the webpage out some time ago and it looked really nice. 
However, I don't think I'll take it, for several reasons. One of them being that I might start school in some weeks. Am meeting the other girl who's going there (they want two swedish chicks  ) for coffee on sunday to talk about it..

Lunch in 1hr and 20mins... I'm getting a bit hungry, yeay, my appetite is back!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Getting your appetite back are you?  I'm glad!  Its nice to be a little hungry, it makes the food taste all that much better 

Whatcha having for lunch?

Oh, and have fun with the other Swedish Chick   going to an Espresso House?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm having salmon and salad today!  

Yep, we're going yo the Espresso house by the little square actually!  Not getting any Teazer this time though  only black coffee..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Oooh, that sounds like fun... and those Teazers are good.  I love coconut!  Yum.  Well, I hope you enjoy your black coffee either way!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Damnit, now I want a Teazer  I'm not going to allow myself to have any cheats this week though, so I'm not having any! 
And that last Chai we had in the book store  mmm, that was delish! But you stole my straw


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> 
> Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry this is happening to you!  I hope you and Matt can work something out, I know how bad you want to start a family.. Matt seems to be more caring and there for you though, which I'm really happy about!  How are you feeling physically? Does it hurt much?
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

oooops!!! LoL~ I didn't mean to do that!! Sorry!  I'm on drugs..thats my excuse


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_Hey Jenny!! Thank you so much for being soo sweet!! You are right.. Matt is being much more caring lately!! Thank God! I am really really sore in my lower tummy--where I was cut. All below my belly button to my private is very sore, hurts to touch, and is puffy and bruised a bit. Today it hurts worse and I know why.. I over did it at work yesterday.. Sooo today I'm taking it easy, I have already taken my pain pill, and I will probably leave early.
> 
> I am talking to my two of my friends about everything..and of course you guys on here! Everyone here (my IM Family) is really helping me out a lot!! I am so grateful!
> 
> ...



Hey Sweetie!

Aww, I'm so sorry your so sore!  You really need to take it easy at work today, stress makes everything worse honey!!

I'm glad Matt and your friends are there for you! You need it. Try to leave work early today and maybe go home to your mom's place 

I think I'll be starting school soon. I haven't been oficially accepted yet, so I'm not sure. If I start I'll be studying Human Health Science, which is a mix of health subjects like BioMedicine and stuff. It seems really interesting!

My dad is a bit emotionally handicapped  but he is really sweet and caring and always tries to help me and my sister any way that he can. I'm closer to my mother though, we talk about almost everything and I think she knows me better than I do myself . I love both my parents, they are wonderful 

Thank you sweetie, I hope you'll have a great day too!  And remember, take it easy


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> oooops!!! LoL~ I didn't mean to do that!! Sorry!  I'm on drugs..thats my excuse



Don't worry about it honey  I managed to understand it, that's what matters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

Jen~ Your mom & you sound like me and my mom! Shes my best friend~ And we do Everything together! 

I am taking it VERY easy today at work!!! Not doing much..just computer work.. soo thats good!  

Human Health Science sounds very interesting!!! I hope you get into the school!! I'm sure you will!! When should you find out?
Hopefully soon huh! 

Talk to ya later! 
XOXO


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Stole your straw huh?  Yeah... well, you do have that habit of sucking the bottom out of your cup.  For like ten minutes! 



Hehe.  You so told me to my face when we got the chai that you dont drink hot drinks with a straw.  Ahem!  I'm completely absolved of that crime 

Yeah Jenny, your parents are great!  and at least your Dad tries to be caring   Hrm, hows Malmo looking for school?  or will you go to the other school?  I'm still going to the same place.  At least for the time being.  That Dive Instructor Cert is sounding really good though, and... ya know 

Okay, time for dinner.  Glad you had fun with the horse!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't suck out the bottom of my cup for ten minutes  Just don't want to waste it.. Hey, I was just trying to give you a hint to buy me another one..  Haha, no, I wasn't.  People, me and Justin actually almost got into fights about who was paying for stuff at resaurants and coffee shops..  Where we both wanted to pay that is 

Well, you can drink hot drinks with straws of you let them cool down a little.. Which they will after I'm done playing with the foam and enjoying that.. I could get a whole cup of Chai foam actually, it's so good! 

I need to call the school in Malmö to get some news I think. Will do that Monday. 
Yep, I know you're still going to the same place, hope I'll be able to visit you there soon.. 
That Divers Cert and the things around it sounds even better though


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jen~ Your mom & you sound like me and my mom! Shes my best friend~ And we do Everything together!
> 
> I am taking it VERY easy today at work!!! Not doing much..just computer work.. soo thats good!
> ...



My mom is my best friend too  I can't believe she stands me sometimes , she's one strong and amazing woman. 

Good girl, that's what you're supposed to do, take it easy at work 

Will call the school on Monday to try to find out how it looks. They only accept 17 people and I was number 18 when I got the papers. Was accepted to a school in ??rebro, another town, where I thought about studying Management in Sport and Recreation. I'm not interested in that anymore though..

Hope you had a wonderful day hon!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Friday 25th:

Raising carbs and lowering fats today

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 small really green banana
1/2 small peach

Meal 2:
250g kesella
3 almonds
1.5 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz grilled salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
7 almonds
1 small apple


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

My ass, legs and calves are sore today! I like it 

My throat is still bugging me though and I'm coughing all the time..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

your journal is so cute. but i drool reading it. all that tasty fruit  have a good day at work. i am off to start the day as well  not a good start though.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

Haha, I'm usually not eating that much fruit ya know.. but today is higher carb day.. Guess I should get some oats and stuff too, but that's so boring.. 

No good start honey? Why?  I'm getting off work in an hour and 20 mins..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Jenny!  You & Justin are toooo cute!!
Thats hilarious about how ya'll faught over who was going to pay for things... Thats how Matt & I were to when we were dating 

yeah.. your sore.. I can't wait for that feeling again.. 

Your mom sounds awesome! 

I hope you have a wonderful weekend sweetie!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

well last night my blood pressure shot up (might have been the fireman news  ) and i was pretty upset about it cause it was dangerously high. i geuss things like that will happen after 8 months of dieting (with only a few weeks in between contests). i only have 6 more days and hopefully everything goes back to normal.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

You guys know what Justin just told me in chat?? While he was here and pigged out on bad food he LOST 1 1/2 kg!!   
That is so friggin unfair!!  I think I gained like 15! 

I hate all men!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny!  You & Justin are toooo cute!!
> Thats hilarious about how ya'll faught over who was going to pay for things... Thats how Matt & I were to when we were dating
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks sweetie!  
So you and Matt used to fight about that too?  Who pays now? 

I'm sore, no workout today though, need to rest my throat a little..

My mom's great! 

Have a great weekend you to sweets!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well last night my blood pressure shot up (might have been the fireman news  ) and i was pretty upset about it cause it was dangerously high. i geuss things like that will happen after 8 months of dieting (with only a few weeks in between contests). i only have 6 more days and hopefully everything goes back to normal.



Sheesh Jenny! You need to be careful!!

You've putting your body through a LOT of stress!! This shoot is the last, right? Then you're taking it easy?
Don't want you to do any permanent damage to yourself


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay, I really didnt mind the slurping thing.  It was kinda cute 

But you were a pain in the butt about wanting to pay for half the stuff.     I'm glad you werent the kind of girl that expected me to pay for everything actually.

Yeah, and I love Chai too   In fact, might go have one this morning before working around the house.

I hope you get better soon hon, talk to you later


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yes...jenny this is the last shoot. no more dieting til next spring and i am gonna change things then so that this doesnt happen again. thanks babe


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

oh I can hardly keep up with this convo, but J'B YOU BE CAREFUL, I can't have my wild sex partner hurt.  Jenny-  I know if you were in this time zone this would be some major whoring with all of us, and u and Justin sound me and Darren, and you make me miss him, but you are both so cute.  Stacey you are a doll!!!!!!!!  Oh and my mom is my bestest friend too, I love her but then  I can kill her sometimes, but hey that happens when you work together it happens  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> That Divers Cert and the things around it sounds even better though



Who's getting certified? I just got Kristen to sign up for her scuba cert. yesterday!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

your cute ss 
and bf your cute too 
and b your kinda cute 
and stacey your definately cute 
jenny your so damn cute 
and eggs well your cute but only when your with jenny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> and b your kinda cute



what!?!?! 'kinda' hey...I'm down right ADORABLE!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh And so is J'Bo!!!!!!!!!  SHE IS HOT AND CUTE!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, thanks sweetie!
> So you and Matt used to fight about that too?  Who pays now?
> 
> ...



LMAO At YOU GIRL!! MATTS THE SAME WAY!!! HE can lost weight soooooooooo EASY It sucks...and After I eat out with him.. I feel like a cow!! mooooo!!!!
Guys suck sometimes 

~~ Most of the time we both pay actually.. or we rotate who pays!!  
YES REST~~ Your Throat needs to get better honey!!!!!!!!!

 Take care sweetiepie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your cute ss
> and bf your cute too
> and b your kinda cute
> ...



OMG~ J'BO YOUR A NUT!!! A Total NUT! And You crack me up!! I'm sooooooo laughing my ass off at you!! 

 thanks for saying I'm Cute~~ You are SOOOOOOOOO VERY CUTE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Guys suck sometimes


 
I've said it before:
We also kiss, nibble, lick , bite, and such.....and it's all for YOU!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

stace...thats what i love best...laughing and making people smile so that i dont feel weird all the time....cause all i do is laugh and smile.

Psst bf tell pb i really miss him


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I really miss paenut butter too...damn not good for you...
wait..are we talking abtu the same thing?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

no its pitboss...miss his stories too 

pb is good for you too dear....just in moderation  and not on Ritz


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

i am top whore  i am top whore


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL  so hey buddy where have you been, you keep leaving me


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no its pitboss...miss his stories too
> 
> pb is good for you too dear....just in moderation  and not on Ritz


you sure it's not good for you?
They even have a song for it:
'puttin on the ritz"


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Cute only when I'm with Jenny?  Umm, well I can handle that 

Though I really have no idea what exactly you are saying... damned open ended statements 

Oh, and just so you know... you're all post whores.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

yo!
eggs!
Was'sup, brotha!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

in my sisters apartment now.. am staying here over the weekend since she´s in Stockholm.. her cats are all over me, they're so darn cute!  am laying on her bed with her laptop now eating grapes and cashews


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

do her cats sleep on your face at night?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

Honey, I loved the pics you sent!  you are yummy.. will take some for you soon.. Okay, one of the cats are walking on my butt no 
Am downloading AIM now btw..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> in my sisters apartment now.. am staying here over the weekend since she´s in Stockholm.. her cats are all over me, they're so darn cute!  am laying on her bed with her laptop now eating grapes and cashews



JENNY DONT TALK LIKE THAT  thats what i would dream of doing right now...lying in bed eating cashews and grapes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

you will be doing that in only how many more days? 11?
walk in the park.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

11? no i wouldnt last 11 more days trust me....8 months of dieting is toooooooooo effin much. my vocabulary has dropped in half and i sound like a trucker mouth now. i only have 6 days


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Then EAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

eat what? you talkin to me?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Eat donuts, ice cream, anything you want, then have some fun and get some action, that isd what i am prescibing to you hottie


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

you guys are such whores!  

Jenny, your body is so much leaner than mine, that's enough to comfort ya


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

SS....whatcha talkin about missy...i cant eat nuttin...but this will all be worth it in hte end....right? come on tell me i am right...

i just thought of something really funny.
picture this: we are doing the shoot and photographer says she wants to do a rescue scene and then i look over at him and tell him that i need mouth to mouth  actually i may get carried away and jump him 
see i am turning into a guy....cheesy pick up lines and all.

glad that the photographers gonna work it for me though


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Man there is a LOT of whoring going on in here!!!!! 

Jenny~~ I'm Jealous toooo.. wish I were eating grapes & cashews IN BED! Dang ~ I'm still at work! 
But guess what.. Matts taking me out to eat tonight..Its HIS turn to pay toooo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

where you guys going stace?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

J'Bo your sooo funnnny!!

I think thats a greeeeeeeeeeeat idea!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Not now J silly, afterwards, after the hot make out session with the fireman  and eat some for me too  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

i come up with the best lines dont i 

so funny that i forgot to laugh....no really i did...memory isnt that good nowadays


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

I don't know.. he only likes Mexican food.. sooo I'm sure we will go somewhere Mexican.. I will get Fajitas..and not eat the tortillas or chips.. I hate sitting there watching him chow down on chips...it sucks!! Its not my cheat meal day..sooo I will get a LOT of lemon water.. I jUST LOVE GOING with Him out to eat.. usually we talk so much I don't notice the chips!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

OMG~ I'm ROLLLLLLLLLING GirL!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

have to warn you all though....i am funnier online then in person...whole lot hyper though. 

i love mexican food but not all the time. guac is my fav...mmmmm.
the things i could do with guac.

k thats so over board. i am thinking about things to do with guac  someone help me :sheesh:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> see i am turning into a guy....cheesy pick up lines and all.


hmm..cheesy pickup lines?
Here goes:
Hey, nice shoes..wanna fuq?

If I told you that you have a  great body, will you hold it against me?

(Use index finger to call someone over then say) I made you come with one finger, imagine what I could do with my whole hand.

Can you believe that just a few hours ago we'd never even been to bed together?

Do you know the difference between a hamburger and a blow job? No! D'ya wanna do lunch?

Do you know, your hair and my pillow are perfectly color coordinated. 

Ask: "Do you know what winks and screws like a tiger?" (No.) Wink.

Hey! Ya wanna try out my new 'Home Artificial Insemination Kit?'


that's just a few I've found..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

ya I love Guac too J'Bo~ I usually have 1 tbsp for Fat!  YUM!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

you are awful B, and man I could go for a big burito with no cheese or sour cream buttons of GUAC!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

you guys have to come here and we can have a fiesta together...i make the BEST GUAC this side of the border. 

(i am singing the coocaracha song now)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok I just got my new shoes and dress!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy now!!!!!  Ok home to feed and talk to you chicas


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you guys have to come here and we can have a fiesta together...i make the BEST GUAC this side of the border.
> 
> (i am singing the coocaracha song now)



will have to take u up on that one day girlie!!

Tonight At dinner I'm gonna be thinking about all this chat and laughing!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

good to hear SS...gotta shot a pic for me of you in the dress and shoes..is it the one you showed me?

stace....laughing burns more calories 

did i mention that i am starving. all this whoring stirs the appetite. 

JENNY...oh JENNY. eggs and i made plans in his thread to meet you two on the beach for some sushi and fruit...me and my new man....dont have a new man but i will work out all the details later


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

then boy have I burned a TONNN Of calories today thanx to you girl!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

anyday


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

can we come too?

hmm...guac....another hour..andI can eat again....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I will so do that, not a problem, yeah it is the dress i showed you, have to wear a slip or it is super see through but i love it!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

of course you two can come. i would love to have tonnes of IM'ers over for a home cooked Jenny meal.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

slip shmip...thats why you wear nude thongs and people look and wonder why you cant see anything underneath


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL  I may just without anything than


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> of course you two can come. i would love to have tonnes of IM'ers over for a home cooked Jenny meal.


make sure you make some of those yummy chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

OK Jen I am holding you to that offer, as soon as I am done with october I am so coming to visit you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  I may just without anything than



yah we can be bald beav twins 

Yes. B i will make you more cookies  if you tell everyone how good they were. BTW i never asked you. werent they all melted by the time they got there?

Yah shorties coming to see me  i am pumped now  

But you all know what time of the day it is for me....crash time...every day at 3pm i almost die...starving and DEAD tired


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

hmm... a hottie shaving party? Can we watch? 
Yes. those cookies were AWESOME!

THey weer not melted. THey were damn near perfect. (A couple had broken durng shipping.)
I did share a couple with my co-workers..but pigged out on the rest...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

good boy B. glad you liked them. you derserved them for being such a big help during my national contest prep. thanks again


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I am here for you.
in whichever way I can....
I wish I had brought in some milk tho....those were RICH! Milk was a necessity!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yes. you must freeze them and then dip them in milk...mmmm.

where's my shorty? man am i needy today.

only 30 more minutes then i am gonna go take a nap in my swing


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

your fingers must be cramping...you're everywhere!
seen your numbers? holy schnikes!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yes. i am whorin it on the site.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Damn B, at this rate she'll be catching up to us soon


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I think she has her eyes set on Dave's count....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

heh heh..I do excell in certain areas....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I am here sorry, fell asleep on my couch during lunch  LOL  man I am pooped and haven't done anything yet, and I am here no worries.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

man, she is all fresh and ready to whore....
(ya now..try saying that to a girl on the street...gt my face slapped!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

well its home to nap and then head to the families for me.

good whoring with you guys today.

talk later 

jenny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

bye jenny!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

BYE JENNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Bye J'Bo.. have a wonderful weekend darlin!!! 
NICE WHORNING With you toooo


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Jenny, have a great night at your sisters... and I hope your throat is feeling better soon.  I know ya miss working out lots!  Talk to you soon


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

I can't BELIEVE how much you guys whored in my journal yesterday..  I need to start selling coffees, lattes and cinnabuns here soon 

Justin, thank you, I had a pretty good night, the cats are dolls! Very hyperactive and playful dolls 

My throat is even WORSE this morning, this needs to STOP


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

oh jenny i am so sorry you don't feel good any more.    AT least you know we love you enough to whore around you


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey baby... going to miss you lots while I'm in Canada.  Will be thinking of you every day though and cant wait to talk to you again


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey baby... going to miss you lots while I'm in Canada.  Will be thinking of you every day though and cant wait to talk to you again



Aww, sweetie  , I miss you already! Was great being able to talk to you so much yesterday, felt really good 
Longing to hear from you again sweetie, not to mention the next time I see you.. I'm sure we'll think of something pretty soon 
  Your amazing


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh jenny i am so sorry you don't feel good any more.    AT least you know we love you enough to whore around you



I'm okay, just can't workout  Diet is not really on track this weekend either when I'm staying in my sisters apartment. Can't wait to get back to the gym again!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

hey!
How's your throat?
Hey....you're swedish...don't you ahve the Riccolas to soothe sore throats?
I've seen the commercials!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Mike!

Nope, never heard of those 

Check your PMs, it's IMPORTANT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

okie dokie!
Right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

hiya jenny-
I sent it. not sure yet if he got it..leme check:


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2003)

Aww, thanks Burner! You're so sweet! 
I felll asleep on the couch again :grumbe:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

sounds like a comfy couch!
nothing better thana napi on a comfi couch....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Again Burner, Thank you!!  Unfortionately I don't think he got it, the reception is not good there at all, so  it might not work.. 
But I really appreciated it   My phone is good again, battery is charged! 

Yeah, naps are nice, but I was watching a movie and I ALWAYS fall asleep watching movies.. Sometimes even in movie theatres! Ask Justin, I bet he can tell you about that..


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> How's your throat?
> Hey....you're swedish...don't you ahve the Riccolas to soothe sore throats?
> I've seen the commercials!



  Very funny there, Burner!  Riccola's!  I thought that was more Irish!!  Remember, Riccola's contains 30% alchohol!  Of course I'm kidding about that!

Hello Jenny!  Sorry I have been AWOL in your journal!  I've been viewing it and posting here and there. 

Good to see your workout, foods, Justin and pictures etc..   I've been really enjoying the "diversified life of Jenny" in your journal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Again Burner, Thank you!!  Unfortionately I don't think he got it, the reception is not good there at all, so  it might not work..
> But I really appreciated it   My phone is good again, battery is charged!
> 
> Yeah, naps are nice, but I was watching a movie and I ALWAYS fall asleep watching movies.. Sometimes even in movie theatres! Ask Justin, I bet he can tell you about that..



hiya!
Sorry...I tried-
what movie were you watching? Fall asleep? How could you?!?

We are going to go and see 'Seabiscut' tonight.
Have you seen the commercials for it?
Kristen is a veternarian, and her family did /does raise horses and race them, so it will be great for her. I saw the previews...it looks like it will be a pretty good movie, actually.
Maybe you should check it out. (ppsssst, take a couple thermo pills prior...)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Morning Jenny, hope you are feeling a bit better, I am not feeling so hot myself, but that is a monthly thing  LOL  Just feel like laying around, which am going to do in the SUN!@!!!     But then it is legs!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

how did the bbq go last night?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh everyone loved the food, it was a blast, had the hot tub full and the bar was open  LOL  It was greta and I was good, only had 3oz steak and some cuces.  But I laughed my butt off and had a great time, what about you, have a good nigth last night?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> Hello Jenny!  Sorry I have been AWOL in your journal!  I've been viewing it and posting here and there.
> 
> Good to see your workout, foods, Justin and pictures etc..   I've been really enjoying the "diversified life of Jenny" in your journal!!!



Hey David! 

Good to see you in here! 

Yep, guess my journal hasn't been all diet and workouts lately 
I like it that way though  

How are things??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya!
> Sorry...I tried-
> what movie were you watching? Fall asleep? How could you?!?
> ...



Yes, you really tried, and that was SOO sweet!  You rock Mike! 

Er, well, I didn't really fall asleep, I think..  We went to see 2 fast 2 furious and it was pretty good.. But I was reeeeally tired. Justin really impressed me though by kissing me through some of the action scenes!  Most guys would save that for the boring parts ya know  

Haven't heard anything about Seabiscut at all. We're a bit slow here ya see..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Morning Jenny, hope you are feeling a bit better, I am not feeling so hot myself, but that is a monthly thing  LOL  Just feel like laying around, which am going to do in the SUN!@!!!     But then it is legs!!!!!



Hey Pam! 
Sorry you're not feeling well!
My throat is still sucky..  Coughing like crazy still! Sweating all the time, dunno if it's me or the humid weather..  And yah, I'm having the monthly thing too 

Have fun doing legs today!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh everyone loved the food, it was a blast, had the hot tub full and the bar was open  LOL  It was greta and I was good, only had 3oz steak and some cuces.  But I laughed my butt off and had a great time, what about you, have a good nigth last night?



naw..I'm getting REAL tired of working the club. I don't know if it is the weather or what..but peolpe were just being annoing last night..I think I lost my sense of humor around 11:30.....I'm usually always smiling and having a good time...but it wasn't that way last night.

I only had to deal with one 'altercation'....some dumb drink woman started shit with a guy and his wife, thought we had them separated..then she threw her drink in his face, then her did the same to her..but threw the glass as well...luckily, the bartender deflected the glass, it would have hit me...might have even hit her....
The tow women just laughed and tried to walk into the dance floor..but I grabbed both by the neck and walked them outside.
That was about it.
Just isn't fun anymore...
so....sitting in a hot tub wiht good food, good spirits and good friends...sounds much better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yes, you really tried, and that was SOO sweet!  You rock Mike!
> 
> Er, well, I didn't really fall asleep, I think..  We went to see 2 fast 2 furious and it was pretty good.. But I was reeeeally tired. Justin really impressed me though by kissing me through some of the action scenes!  Most guys would save that for the boring parts ya know
> ...



you...actually...spent money to go see that horrible movie?
No wonder you fell asleep...

Did he get anything, or nothing?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Did he get anything, or nothing?



 Burner, just what are you asking here?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yes, you really tried, and that was SOO sweet!  You rock Mike!
> 
> Er, well, I didn't really fall asleep, I think..  We went to see 2 fast 2 furious and it was pretty good.. But I was reeeeally tired. Justin really impressed me though by kissing me through some of the action scenes!  Most guys would save that for the boring parts ya know
> ...



WHAT? is Vin Diesel in it  OMG i must know. 

movie theatres hey  i love movie theatres 

SS...you got it?  thats awesome!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Okay People, this journal will be offically closed tomorrow! All the chatting will continue in my new journal "Aiming for Eggscellence" ! 

Love ya all!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> WHAT? is Vin Diesel in it  OMG i must know.



hey J!
No, vin ins't in this piece of dog doo movie. I don't even know if it would be worth to rent it.


hehe heh, jenny....
you are funny!
I was actually wondering if he got anything of that message, or you made contact w/ him somehow?

Justin being out in the wilderness reminds me of that classic John Candy and Dan Akroyd, 'The Great Outdoors'?


----------

